# Night Thread!



## CharleyRogan

Because there is a few of us that just don't sleep, I think that we should have a thread devoted to us... to stop us making havoc on other threads!!!!


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, good thinking Batman! I think we've ruined enough people's threads now at this stage!:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah but at least now.... we have some sort of defence cos we is clever cos we thought of this!


----------



## RockRomantic

ood thinkin for this thread :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I think we should make this thread the one with most posts..... shouldn't be hard as we chat crap!


----------



## LouJ69

Very clever are we! lol


----------



## LouJ69

Yep, that sounds about right! It should be exclusive to those who talk crap-no intelligent conversation allowed!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Think I fit that description!


----------



## LouJ69

You can see that I will fit in well here too-I'm great at talking rubbish!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Me too! Did you know.... tonight a pen exploded on my hands... I didn't know, and now its all over my face!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Me too! Did you know.... tonight a pen exploded on my hands... I didn't know, and now its all over my face!


:lol: :lol: :lol: that hasn't happened to me since i was about 15! unlucky!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Pens always seem to explode in my pocket, and all the night staff laugh at me, cos one time i put a pen in my mouth for a second as I was getting something down from a shelf, but i put the wrong end in my mouth and it was the felt tip bit, and omg its the worst tasting thing ever! I am now mentally scarred and hate being in the warehouse!


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, I'm a fecker for chewing pens-that's always happening to me! Once I chewed a red pen & it burst & everyone thought that I was bleeding!


----------



## RockRomantic

maybe you should stick with pencils


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hmmm thats a thought!`


----------



## LouJ69

No, coz when I was in school I used to chew pencils too-my mouth used to be black from the lead & knowing my luck I'd probably end up getting lead poisoning!


----------



## CharleyRogan

You do know that there isn't lead in pencils!! Its graphite which isn't poisonous!! LMAO


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, really?! I always thought it was lead?!:confused1:
Now I feel like a real dummy!


----------



## CharleyRogan

lol Yeah..... I would have given you rep for that but it wants me to spread it round!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> lol Yeah..... I would have given you rep for that but it wants me to spread it round!


i'll do it on ur behalf


----------



## LouJ69

I have to spread myself around before I can give rep to you too!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Rep for you too!


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i'll do it on ur behalf


Whoo hoo! Thanks!


----------



## candice e

LouJ69 said:


> Yep, that sounds about right! It should be exclusive to those who talk crap-no intelligent conversation allowed!


hahahah love this.


----------



## katie200

great idaer ill be on hear tonight lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Seems like night people just talk crap!


----------



## RockRomantic

i've only just noticed i have five blobs now....wooooo!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

yep it some do lol


----------



## LouJ69

Yeah-hmm, Maybe if we had intelligent conversations during the day our brains might be tired by night time & we'd sleep better then?!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'll be on tonight!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> I'll be on tonight!


me to  talk to you all later no doubt


----------



## katie200

ill be hear too it like a night time club lol


----------



## LouJ69

Me too-it's a date Charley & Katie again so!


----------



## LouJ69

Ooh, and you too Rock Romantic!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup... remember NO intelligent convos through the day!


----------



## LouJ69

candice e said:


> hahahah love this.


Lol, it's true though!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup... remember NO intelligent convos through the day!


lol there won't be even if i tried


----------



## katie200

lol this is great


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup... remember NO intelligent convos through the day!


Well, I won't be having any unless I'm talking in my sleep! lol


----------



## katie200

no intelligent convos from me i dont make sence at the best of time lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I g2g now cos gotta give up puter but goin [email protected] soon to look at all the piggies........


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I g2g now cos gotta give up puter but goin [email protected] soon to look at all the piggies........


ok talk to you soon have a good day


----------



## LouJ69

Ok, take care...see you later on tonight!
x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Lou..... are you here yet???


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Lou..... are you here yet???


i am, wouldn't miss our date  lol


----------



## LouJ69

Hi all-sorry I'm late-had work to do before I could join you!
Better late than never-that's my motto!:lol:


----------



## bullet

Is this insomniacs reunited?:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yes it is as a matter if fact!


----------



## katie200

hi all who is up


----------



## CharleyRogan

Meeeeeeee! Up early today though so might not last out till 7am!


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, I'm here on & off!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm just going out for 20 odd mins! But I'll be baaaaaaack!


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm here other half has put a rubbish film on so while he watches it the laptop is mine


----------



## LouJ69

What film is it?


----------



## katie200

im total screeming at my computer it soooooooooooo playing up


----------



## RockRomantic

it was i'll always know what you did last summer...he turned it of after 20minutes 

he's now put zodiac on seems alrite


----------



## LouJ69

Haven't seen that movie-sounds shite though!
Zodiac isn't bad, but the ending kinda disappointed me


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> im total screeming at my computer it soooooooooooo playing up


I hate when that happens-me & computers don't mix!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LouJ69

Whoo hoo! *dances around*


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hmmmm What to talk about!!


----------



## LouJ69

Can't think of anything!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Gotta think of something!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cool how has your day been


----------



## CharleyRogan

I not done much!


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, I bet you did more than me-slept most of the day! lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I played with my piggies, and found Ginger had cut his foot on something


----------



## LouJ69

Ouch! Is it bad?


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I played with my piggies, and found Ginger had cut his foot on something


awwwww hope he ok


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nah, just blood all over my top! Dunno how done it though as hasn't been fighting!


----------



## CharleyRogan

3 are a loada crap. Can't top my phone up online. And I'm still waiting for insurance to get back to me about my phone! Been like 3 weeks!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> 3 are a loada crap. Can't top my phone up online. And I'm still waiting for insurance to get back to me about my phone! Been like 3 weeks!


my bf was with 3 for for literally a week..soon swapped to another network


----------



## LouJ69

So 3 isn't the magic number then?!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> So 3 isn't the magic number then?!


lol 3 isnt in this case lol


----------



## LouJ69

False advertising! Cheek!


----------



## CharleyRogan

If you phone up bout your phone you can never understand the person on end of phone. 3 just get cheap labour from India


----------



## LouJ69

Yeah, sounds about right!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> If you phone up bout your phone you can never understand the person on end of phone. 3 just get cheap labour from India


i know what you mean about understanding people i had to phone up about my phone and internet the other day as they wasnt working right but i could understand the person on the other end one bit


----------



## LouJ69

I bloody hate that! It's the same in the all-night garages down my mam's way-I dunno what way they are over in the UK, but some of them, when it gets late, the shop itself is closed, but you order what you want through a hatch. Well, one day I asked this Chinese guy for a packet of GREEN EXTRA chewing gum & he hands me out a packet of GREEN RIZLA cigarette papers?! Wtf, I don't even smoke! Wally!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I bloody hate that! It's the same in the all-night garages down my mam's way-I dunno what way they are over in the UK, but some of them, when it gets late, the shop itself is closed, but you order what you want through a hatch. Well, one day I asked this Chinese guy for a packet of GREEN EXTRA chewing gum & he hands me out a packet of GREEN RIZLA cigarette papers?! Wtf, I don't even smoke! Wally!


lol i went though 6 diffent drinks at a late night garage once the guy didnt get me i want to go in there and just pick the right one up my self it was stress ful


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> lol i went though 6 diffent drinks at a late night garage once the guy didnt get me i want to go in there and just pick the right one up my self it was stress ful


I know, sometimes it's like charades trying to act out what it is you want! I mean, surely if you're gonna be serving the public, some command of the english language would be required!:confused1:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I know, sometimes it's like charades trying to act out what it is you want! I mean, surely if you're gonna be serving the public, some command of the english language would be required!:confused1:


tell me about it i hate when i know i have to get help for the net i worrie i will end up screeming lol


----------



## LouJ69

I usually just hang up! lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I usually just hang up! lol


yep it total fustrating lol


----------



## LouJ69

Wow, it's really quiet on here tonight, isn't it?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Wow, it's really quiet on here tonight, isn't it?


it really is do you think they all had intellagent covoison to day lol


----------



## LouJ69

Ha, ha-I forgot about that!!!:lol:
Yeah, I reckon that must be the reason!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Ha, ha-I forgot about that!!!:lol:
> Yeah, I reckon that must be the reason!


lol im really starting to think it too


----------



## LouJ69

Guess us 2 gobshites will just have to talk to each other so!!!!!:lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Guess us 2 gobshites will just have to talk to each other so!!!!!:lol:


lol i guess so lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Haha I work in a 24 hour garage! Do you know how hard it is to hear people through glass?


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Haha I work in a 24 hour garage! Do you know how hard it is to hear people through glass?


:lol:
Oops, well then it's you that we're talking about!!!!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah you customers expecting me to run round and get your crap!!


----------



## LouJ69

Damn right-slave!lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

One of these days there will be a revolution!


----------



## LouJ69

Ha, ha-bring it on!!!!:arf:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Lol it will be a case of telling customers to get lost! I'd love to do that!!


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, wouldn't you love to say to them "I'd get that for you, but I DON'T WANT TO!":lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Sorry but really cba, and you could call back later, but I will probably still be cba, but you can try!


----------



## RockRomantic

it's twenty five to five in the morning and i'm cleaning the house...i'm so cool


----------



## LouJ69

Imagine their faces!!!


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> it's twenty five to five in the morning and i'm cleaning the house...i'm so cool


Mad is more like it!!!!:lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Mad is more like it!!!!:lol:


nothing else to do I've put desperation by Stephen King on so half watching that to, just having a smoke then back to it... Sammy's not helping he keeps nicking stuff and running of upstairs with it


----------



## LouJ69

Ooh, is Desperation any good? I have it at home, but haven't watched it yet!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, is Desperation any good? I have it at home, but haven't watched it yet!


i havent even heard of it lol


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, is Desperation any good? I have it at home, but haven't watched it yet!


i like it i read the book like a million times first time of watching the film/mini series its quite cool


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> i like it i read the book like a million times first time of watching the film/mini series its quite cool


whats it about


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> whats it about


its a bit complicated Desperation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that explains it better that i ever could


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> its a bit complicated Desperation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that explains it better that i ever could


awwww cool


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, isn't Wikipedia great?!


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, isn't Wikipedia great?!


it really is  wikipedia ftw! :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Know I'm a bit early for ya's! But I'm not gonna be on tonight or tomorrow cos I'm work! boooo!


----------



## katie200

talk to you all tonight


----------



## LouJ69

Aah, nooooooooo! :scared:
Damn work!!!!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Aah, nooooooooo! :scared:
> Damn work!!!!


lol your off then


----------



## CharleyRogan

Can't even go on my phone cos i'm on a crap PAYG phone cos the insurance robbed my other one!!


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> lol your off then


Tonight is my last night & then I'm off for a week!:001_cool:


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Can't even go on my phone cos i'm on a crap PAYG phone cos the insurance robbed my other one!!


Yeah, I do that sometimes when I'm at home coz I haven't got the internet set up down there yet


----------



## aloevera

Jeez its already 9!! thats crazy... :eek6:


----------



## LouJ69

Ooh, it's 11 o clock-only 9 hours until I go & collect my little girl!!!


----------



## dee o gee

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, it's 11 o clock-only 9 hours until I go & collect my little girl!!!


Oh the little girl in your sig? What is she? Haha I think you should probably stock up on your sleep now because you'l probably not get an awful lot of it in the next few nights! :lol: Oh never mind I just looked at the pic, a sibe is she?


----------



## katie200

anyone up tonight


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> anyone up tonight


I'm here!!!!


----------



## LouJ69

dee o gee said:


> Oh the little girl in your sig? What is she? Haha I think you should probably stock up on your sleep now because you'l probably not get an awful lot of it in the next few nights! :lol: Oh never mind I just looked at the pic, a sibe is she?


Wish I could sleep, but I'm working nights & tonight is my last night, so I finish here at 8am & then I'm going straight to collect her-can't wait! I reckon I'll be coming back to work next Monday for a rest!lol
Yeah, she's a sibe, so I don't quite know what to expect from her! Should be fun!:scared:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I'm here!!!!


cool im glade im not alone lol


----------



## LouJ69

Nope, you're not alone-I'm around too!lol
It's quiet on here tonight isn't it?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Nope, you're not alone-I'm around too!lol
> It's quiet on here tonight isn't it?


yer it is people must be haveing really good covos in the day lol :lol:


----------



## LouJ69

I know-all those smart people!:lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I know-all those smart people!:lol:


lol theres too meny of them lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I've just got home from work! One more day in then 4 days off.... and I may never have to go back to my shite job!


----------



## RockRomantic

anyone up?


----------



## CharleyRogan

Aww no one wrote back! I'll be up for half hour!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone heeeeeeeere? Insomniacs anonymous!


----------



## Acacia86

I am here :thumbup: Shock horror :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone here?


----------



## sequeena

I'm about sadly


----------



## RockRomantic

sequeena said:


> I'm about sadly


me to


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm back again!!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm back again!!


hi im hear too what are you upto to day


----------



## CharleyRogan

Taking the car to the garage!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Taking the car to the garage!


cool im looking after jessie as she was spayed yesturday she looks sooooooooooo sad and yesturday she was so sleepie she couldnt stand poor girl


----------



## CharleyRogan

Awww hope she'll be okay soon!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Awww hope she'll be okay soon!


yer im sure she will lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Good Good. Looks like the chat on this thread has been quite quiet over last few days.


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Good Good. Looks like the chat on this thread has been quite quiet over last few days.


thats bacause lou hasnt been on hear for a few night and i wasnt on her for long yesturday lol where missing our night peoplel :loll


----------



## CharleyRogan

Do you think they have become traitors and gone to...... bed??


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Do you think they have become traitors and gone to...... bed??


lol i think lou is having so much fun with her puppy at the ment ant the rest prob has some good comvos in the day and maby went to bed lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I think Lou should let us meet her puppy!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I think Lou should let us meet her puppy!


lol i bet she a cutie you have some cute hamsters lol i was looking at you pics


----------



## CharleyRogan

Thanks  Don't have them anymore though. Misty got cancer, and Benny was an oldie  Still have Maisie my little white red eyed hamster though!!! She is running on the wheel as we speak!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Thanks  Don't have them anymore though. Misty got cancer, and Benny was an oldie  Still have Maisie my little white red eyed hamster though!!! She is running on the wheel as we speak!


awwww at least you have two left would you get anymore 
what was your first ever pet mine was a rabbit called rocky he was gray and white lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have hamster, and 4 guinea pigs.... I don't think I would get anymore! I got enough at the moment!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I have hamster, and 4 guinea pigs.... I don't think I would get anymore! I got enough at the moment!


yer i have enough with my pets too


----------



## katie200

anyone up tonight


----------



## sequeena

I'm up, don't know how long for 

I want to get some cleaning done but motivation is at an all time low.


----------



## Acacia86

I am up! :thumbup:

Constantly cleaning up the mess the new kitten is making!!! Attacking my magazines etc LOL


----------



## dobermummy

sequeena said:


> I'm up, don't know how long for
> 
> I want to get some cleaning done but motivation is at an all time low.


you ok hun?

im still up but am so tired, cant sleep coz of the heat and [email protected] in my head :frown:


----------



## westie~ma

I'm awake ... just


----------



## katie200

hi sequeena and mumof5 Acacia86 westie ma how has your days been


----------



## sequeena

Not too bad thanks hun. Had a bit of a moment earlier but managed to pick myself up enough to contact another mental health charity :thumbup:

I also looked into being a PAT with Sky


----------



## katie200

sequeena said:


> Not too bad thanks hun. Had a bit of a moment earlier but managed to pick myself up enough to contact another mental health charity :thumbup:
> 
> I also looked into being a PAT with Sky


what is a pat if you dont mind me asking i have been looking after my labradore jessie she was spayed yesturday and still looks soooo sad what pets do you have


----------



## sequeena

katie200 said:


> what is a pat if you dont mind me asking i have been looking after my labradore jessie she was spayed yesturday and still looks soooo sad what pets do you have


Not at all! A PAT is Welcome to Pets As Therapy :thumbup:

Oh bless her I remember when my mum had her rott/GSD spayed. She looked soooo sad and couldn't come out of her basket to say hello to me, she just wagged her tail pathetically :lol:

I have 3 dogs, 1 cat and 5 kittens at the minute but 2 kittens will be leaving me when they're 10 weeks old


----------



## westie~ma

katie200 said:


> hi sequeena and mumof5 Acacia86 westie ma how has your days been


Today's been good, got through stuff that needed doing ... like the lawns, masses of ironing and just general housework.

Took ds to his cricket game, they lost but ds played well so not too bad and it was lovely just to chill with dd and Mont while he played cricket, flask of coffee and a choccy biscuit and we were happy


----------



## katie200

sequeena said:


> Not at all! A PAT is Welcome to Pets As Therapy :thumbup:
> 
> Oh bless her I remember when my mum had her rott/GSD spayed. She looked soooo sad and couldn't come out of her basket to say hello to me, she just wagged her tail pathetically :lol:
> 
> I have 3 dogs, 1 cat and 5 kittens at the minute but 2 kittens will be leaving me when they're 10 weeks old


awwww they sound cute i have 2 cats as well holly my ragdoll and smokey my moggie they sweet most of the time lol
pat sounds good


----------



## sequeena

westie~ma said:


> Today's been good, got through stuff that needed doing ... like the lawns, masses of ironing and just general housework.
> 
> Took ds to his cricket game, they lost but ds played well so not too bad and it was lovely just to chill with dd and Mont while he played cricket, flask of coffee and a choccy biscuit and we were happy


I'm surprised there was no rugby up on the field today considering how warm it was!

Glad to know you had a nice day


----------



## bird

Good evening night owls.  Hows things.


----------



## Acacia86

katie200 said:


> hi sequeena and mumof5 Acacia86 westie ma how has your days been


Mine has been great! The new kitten, Corbie, is keeping me on my toes! Or rather he is on mine :lol:

Just today he has: torn my magazine up, made a HUGE mess with my pot pourri (he jumped onto my coffee table and knocked it off!), fell into the sink with a little water in it as i was washing my ornaments, chased the cata nd dog around......i think there was more! :lol:

Hows your day been hun?


----------



## katie200

westie~ma said:


> Today's been good, got through stuff that needed doing ... like the lawns, masses of ironing and just general housework.
> 
> Took ds to his cricket game, they lost but ds played well so not too bad and it was lovely just to chill with dd and Mont while he played cricket, flask of coffee and a choccy biscuit and we were happy


lol sounds fun


----------



## Acacia86

bird said:


> Good evening night owls.  Hows things.


Hello hun! All is good here, still lovely and warm! :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma

katie200 said:


> lol sounds fun


Busy but nice  How was your day?



sequeena said:


> I'm surprised there was no rugby up on the field today considering how warm it was!
> 
> Glad to know you had a nice day


We were at Corus playing fields tonight, never been there before, there were rugby pitches too and also while we were there the brass band were practising, gosh they were really good too :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

Acacia86 said:


> Mine has been great! The new kitten, Corbie, is keeping me on my toes! Or rather he is on mine :lol:
> 
> Just today he has: torn my magazine up, made a HUGE mess with my pot pourri (he jumped onto my coffee table and knocked it off!), fell into the sink with a little water in it as i was washing my ornaments, chased the cata nd dog around......i think there was more! :lol:
> 
> Hows your day been hun?


awwww kitten are fun when smokey was a kitten he used to hide my mum ornaments that was on the tv stand behind it lol and holly climed my bed room cartans and ripped them in half lol


----------



## sequeena

westie~ma said:


> We were at Corus playing fields tonight, never been there before, there were rugby pitches too and also while we were there the brass band were practising, gosh they were really good too :thumbup:


Jealous! I have heard them a few times and they are really good :thumbup:
Stop in for a cuppa next time ok?


----------



## katie200

westie~ma said:


> Busy but nice  How was your day?
> 
> We were at Corus playing fields tonight, never been there before, there were rugby pitches too and also while we were there the brass band were practising, gosh they were really good too :thumbup:


mine was spent with our labradore jessie as she was spayed yesturday and looked so sad she couldnt play in the sunshine


----------



## Acacia86

katie200 said:


> awwww kitten are fun when smokey was a kitten he used to hide my mum ornaments that was on the tv stand behind it lol and holly climed my bed room cartans and ripped them in half lol


They are definately fun!! He is the sweetest little boy, loves being cuddled and being with me or my daughter.

OMG! Ripped curtains in half  :lol: When i bred cats all the kittens would climb my bedroom curtains and it was so funny to wake up about 2am and see 4 kittens hanging on the curtains at different levels up!! :lol:


----------



## katie200

bird said:


> Good evening night owls.  Hows things.


good evening bird


----------



## katie200

Acacia86 said:


> They are definately fun!! He is the sweetest little boy, loves being cuddled and being with me or my daughter.
> 
> OMG! Ripped curtains in half  :lol: When i bred cats all the kittens would climb my bedroom curtains and it was so funny to wake up about 2am and see 4 kittens hanging on the curtains at different levels up!! :lol:


lol that would make me laugh im always laughing at smokey and holly they are sooooooooooo funny when they play together :lol:


----------



## bird

Acacia86 said:


> Hello hun! All is good here, still lovely and warm! :thumbup:


Lucky you, I shut the patio doors about half hr ago, getting a bit cool and breezy at the moment. Got a disgusted look of the boys as it shut too.  Been clothes shopping today. I tell you they can play any more matches that England are in on weekdays please. The shops were deserted, :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86

katie200 said:


> lol that would make me laugh im always laughing at smokey and holly they are sooooooooooo funny when they play together :lol:


Yeah my two cahse around together and then paly around the big climber! Corbie steals Acacia's toys and runs off with them :lol:



bird said:


> Lucky you, I shut the patio doors about half hr ago, getting a bit cool and breezy at the moment. Got a disgusted look of the boys as it shut too.  Been clothes shopping today. I tell you they can play any more matches that England are in on weekdays please. The shops were deserted, :thumbup:


Ooooh i love shopping!! I try to go once a week as its ''good for me'' :lol:

Any shopping is great, clothes, household, food, online etc :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma

sequeena said:


> Jealous! I have heard them a few times and they are really good :thumbup:
> Stop in for a cuppa next time ok?


Aww thanks for the offer. Me and dd thought it was very nice of the cricket boys to lay on entertainment for us :lol: they played modern stuff like "final countdown" fantastic they were and everyone on the cricket pitch could hear them ... quite surreal really considering where we were and that we were in the middle of a cricket game :lol:


----------



## katie200

Acacia86 said:


> Yeah my two cahse around together and then paly around the big climber! Corbie steals Acacia's toys and runs off with them :lol:
> 
> Ooooh i love shopping!! I try to go once a week as its ''good for me'' :lol:
> 
> Any shopping is great, clothes, household, food, online etc :thumbup:


holly only like red toys and wont share them toys with smokey she just hides them lol and holly can wave ever since i got her i used to wave at her and the she stand a wave her paws when she dose that its sooooooooooo cute lol


----------



## westie~ma

katie200 said:


> mine was spent with our labradore jessie as she was spayed yesturday and looked so sad she couldnt play in the sunshine


Is she sad cos she's got a buster collar on?

When I had Mont done luckily he didn't need a collar, he had dissolvable stitches and the vet said he could lick them but not have a real go at them so he spent the night on my bed next to me and whenever he went at them too much I'd distract him by scratching his belly, very sleepless night I had but the next morning he was right as rain so well worth it


----------



## Acacia86

katie200 said:


> holly only like red toys and wont share them toys with smokey she just hides them lol and holly can wave ever since i got her i used to wave at her and the she stand a wave her paws when she dose that its sooooooooooo cute lol


Omg!! That is definately cute!! I can't wait to show you guys some updated pictures of Corbie! I have to wait until my friend comes back holiday tomorrow for her to upload them from the camera to her laptop then email them to me!!

She gave me her old camera but i can't put them onto my pooter as i need the cd to set it all up and even then my cd drive is busted :frown: :lol:

I will have them all up by Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

westie~ma said:


> Is she sad cos she's got a buster collar on?
> 
> When I had Mont done luckily he didn't need a collar, he had dissolvable stitches and the vet said he could lick them but not have a real go at them so he spent the night on my bed next to me and whenever he went at them too much I'd distract him by scratching his belly, very sleepless night I had but the next morning he was right as rain so well worth it


yer and it wasnt as strate forwould as the vet though because she had a lot of fat to cut though and had to have diffent a diffent stich but the vets said she was noway over weight so she on pain meds as well so i think thats why shes sad i really feel for her


----------



## katie200

Acacia86 said:


> Omg!! That is definately cute!! I can't wait to show you guys some updated pictures of Corbie! I have to wait until my friend comes back holiday tomorrow for her to upload them from the camera to her laptop then email them to me!!
> 
> She gave me her old camera but i can't put them onto my pooter as i need the cd to set it all up and even then my cd drive is busted :frown: :lol:
> 
> I will have them all up by Saturday. :thumbup:


cool when you put pics up ill take a look i love kitten pics there nomaly sooooooo cute


----------



## bird

katie200 said:


> yer and it wasnt as strate forwould as the vet though because she had a lot of fat to cut though and had to have diffent a diffent stich but the vets said she was noway over weight so she on pain meds as well so i think thats why shes sad i really feel for her


My sympathies, Arnie was finally neutered a couple of weeks ago, he felt sorry for himself for almost a week.  But then we all know he's a mardy pants.


----------



## katie200

bird said:


> My sympathies, Arnie was finally neutered a couple of weeks ago, he felt sorry for himself for almost a week.  But then we all know he's a mardy pants.


lol it sad when they look sad but ive got her a sqickie duck toy for tomorrow hopefuly she will brighten up she love toys


----------



## katie200

is anyone still up its gorn quite lol:lol:


----------



## sarybeagle

I've only just finished work :0 was meant to finish at 930 but spent 2 hours waiting for an ambulance! So I'm shattered and start again at 8  *yawn*


----------



## Acacia86

katie200 said:


> cool when you put pics up ill take a look i love kitten pics there nomaly sooooooo cute


I will let you know xx



bird said:


> My sympathies, Arnie was finally neutered a couple of weeks ago, he felt sorry for himself for almost a week.  But then we all know he's a mardy pants.


My lad will be going in this year 



sarybeagle said:


> I've only just finished work :0 was meant to finish at 930 but spent 2 hours waiting for an ambulance! So I'm shattered and start again at 8  *yawn*


I know how you feel hun! I work over so many times and i need time to unwind on most occasions! I am not working until 11am tomorrow, thank goodness!


----------



## bird

If shes not happy in the buster collar that the vet has given. The ones you can get from pets at home are a bit more comfy and the dogs can see out the side of them, so feel more confident about wearing them.


----------



## Acacia86

bird said:


> If shes not happy in the buster collar that the vet has given. The ones you can get from pets at home are a bit more comfy and the dogs can see out the side of them, so feel more confident about wearing them.


Company of animals do one that is fabric and has more give to them and so a lot comfier to the pet. But they still do the job of protecting the wound.


----------



## katie200

whos up anyone


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up sadly thanks to my moody other half


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up sadly thanks to my moody other half


hi how your day been


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> hi how your day been


bit dull to be honest lol shoppin tomorrow/today tho  how was yours?


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> bit dull to be honest lol shoppin tomorrow/today tho  how was yours?


 hot and feeling sad for jessie because she was spayed the other dayand she look sad lolol so looking after her


----------



## RockRomantic

awww bless her


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> awww bless her


i know she now laying on my foot which i cant feel anymore lol you have really sweet dogs


----------



## katie200

bye rockromatic im g2g forgot to wright me asda list for the morning talk to you all soon


----------



## RockRomantic

sorry hun fell asleep!



katie200 said:


> i know she now laying on my foot which i cant feel anymore lol you have really sweet dogs


thankies 



katie200 said:


> bye rockromatic im g2g forgot to wright me asda list for the morning talk to you all soon


write your asda list at that time in mornin? lol i on't function that well at that time


----------



## CharleyRogan

Bleh I was supposed to get up during the day to get my car to the Fiat garage...... never happened!

Have had the worst sleep ever, and I don't think I'm gonna be up much tonight!


----------



## katie200

whos up tonight


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> whos up tonight


only us eejuts:lol:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> only us eejuts:lol:


what have you been doing today


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> what have you been doing today


Working at silverstone circuit, building a new indoor entertainment facility, its been so hot in there


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> only us eejuts:lol:


I would be but am travelling again tomorrow so far this week been in Kelso, Scotland. Odiham, Hants and tomorrow Blackpool next week Windsor :scared:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Working at silverstone circuit, building a new indoor entertainment facility, its been so hot in there


lol its been a really hot day ive been reading though my first module on cat sitting reselts i got a B and eventhough it not a bad first module grade i dont know if i feel happy with it or not i worked so hard do you think it a good grade


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> lol its been a really hot day ive been reading though my first module on cat sitting reselts i got a B and eventhough it not a bad first module grade i dont know if i feel happy with it or not i worked so hard do you think it a good grade


Congratulations, it must be a good grade. i've got a cat here you can sit on if you like:lol:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> I would be but am travelling again tomorrow so far this week been in Kelso, Scotland. Odiham, Hants and tomorrow Blackpool next week Windsor :scared:


I thought you was meant to take it easy, or did you manage to get some good ol bullet blood in ya:lol:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Congratulations, it must be a good grade. i've got a cat here you can sit on if you like:lol:


awww thanks i hope it a good grade lol and ha ha ha


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> I thought you was meant to take it easy, or did you manage to get some good ol bullet blood in ya:lol:


that is taking it easy :lol: only sitting down driving  as for bloods  havent had it checked since I had the transfusion :eek6:


----------



## bullet

tashi said:


> that is taking it easy :lol: only sitting down driving  as for bloods  havent had it checked since I had the transfusion :eek6:


You'd soon know if you've got mine, you'll start acting stoopid:lol:


----------



## tashi

bullet said:


> You'd soon know if you've got mine, you'll start acting stoopid:lol:


act Stoopid anyhow lmao, think it is my middle name :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

what have you all got planed for tomorrow


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> what have you all got planed for tomorrow


Same as today really, just looking forward to the weekend lay in, and coming on here to cause trouble:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I think the takeaway place just doesn't like me! Can't order on just eat because apparently out of the area...... I'm about a 15 min walk away. Car not taxed, I have no credit so can't phone, and the housephone on the blink so I think I'm sentenced to no takeaway tonight :'(


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Same as today really, just looking forward to the weekend lay in, and coming on here to cause trouble:thumbup:


that sound like a good plain lol 
:lol:


----------



## bird

Evening all you dirty stop-ups.  Hubs has just gone up and before he went asked me where the flowers in the kitchen window came from. THEY'VE BEEN THERE SINCE SUNDAY.


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I think the takeaway place just doesn't like me! Can't order on just eat because apparently out of the area...... I'm about a 15 min walk away. Car not taxed, I have no credit so can't phone, and the housephone on the blink so I think I'm sentenced to no takeaway tonight :'(


hi awwww that sucks how has your day been


----------



## katie200

bird said:


> Evening all you dirty stop-ups.  Hubs has just gone up and before he went asked me where the flowers in the kitchen window came from. THEY'VE BEEN THERE SINCE SUNDAY.


lol there just dont take note how has your day been


----------



## CharleyRogan

bird said:


> Evening all you dirty stop-ups.  Hubs has just gone up and before he went asked me where the flowers in the kitchen window came from. THEY'VE BEEN THERE SINCE SUNDAY.


Men for you!!!!!!


----------



## bird

katie200 said:


> lol there just dont take note how has your day been


Not too bad actually, I decided to take the day off from the drudgery. :thumbup: But that just means more to do tomorrow.  What you been up to.



CharleyRogan said:


> Men for you!!!!!!


:001_rolleyes: :yesnod:


----------



## katie200

bird said:


> Not too bad actually, I decided to take the day off from the drudgery. :thumbup: But that just means more to do tomorrow.  What you been up to.
> 
> i got my first cat sitting module reselts today on cat sitting it was a B but dont know if i feel happy or not i did so much work


----------



## katie200

anyone still awake lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup and food now ordered


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup and food now ordered


cool lol :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

getting tired though.... and i WILL take my car to the garage tomorrow......


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> getting tired though.... and i WILL take my car to the garage tomorrow......


yep whats rong with your car and hows your day been


----------



## CharleyRogan

Needs brake pipes redoing, then needs another MOT, then Tax

and... i gotta drive it without tax and MOT and hope don't get caught on the way down!!!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Needs brake pipes redoing, then needs another MOT, then Tax
> 
> and... i gotta drive it without tax and MOT and hope don't get caught on the way down!!!


ooops good luck with that hope it gose fine do you think a B gade is good im not sure if it is or isnt and thats what i got for my first module course work on cat sittinf


----------



## dee o gee

Anyone there?? :confused1: 

Wonder is there such a thing as insomniacs anon? :lol:

Well I went horseriding this evening and its been nearly 4 weeks since I was last riding because of these fecking exams, so Im sure Il feel it in the morning.  Was good craic though, wish I could spend more time in the saddle.


----------



## katie200

dee o gee said:


> Anyone there?? :confused1:
> 
> Wonder is there such a thing as insomniacs anon? :lol:
> 
> Well I went horseriding this evening and its been nearly 4 weeks since I was last riding because of these fecking exams, so Im sure Il feel it in the morning.  Was good craic though, wish I could spend more time in the saddle.


im here hi what exaims are you takeing


----------



## katie200

anyone on here :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dee o gee

Woops was looking elsewhere on the board. Leaving cert over in Ireland, just finished on Tuesday.


----------



## katie200

dee o gee said:


> Woops was looking elsewhere on the board. Leaving cert over in Ireland, just finished on Tuesday.


hi ok :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## katie200

who up on this hot night


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> who up on this hot night


Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo!:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

You do know that there is a initation test to be in our group?


----------



## katie200

helllo everyone hows you day been so mines been hot and stressful lol:lol:


----------



## bullet

CharleyRogan said:


> You do know that there is a initation test to be in our group?


whats the test then?:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

bullet said:


> whats the test then?:thumbup:


Wouldn't you like to know!!


----------



## bullet

CharleyRogan said:


> Wouldn't you like to know!!


well, yes, it would help so i could pass it:lol:


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Wouldn't you like to know!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol: have anyone seen any good movies lately


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: have anyone seen any good movies lately


sorry no, although theres a few i'd like to see


----------



## CharleyRogan

bullet said:


> sorry no, although theres a few i'd like to see


Which would these be?


----------



## bullet

CharleyRogan said:


> Which would these be?


the new one with russell brand for instance, and a good ol horror film eg the collector:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm looking for J-Horror at the moment


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> the new one with russell brand for instance, and a good ol horror film eg the collector:thumbup:


im not into that tipe of movie mine more romatic and a bit of funny :lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I don't really like romantic... too soppy for me!

I like scary horror as opposed to the crappy horror films that are usually american


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I don't really like romantic... too soppy for me!
> 
> I like scary horror as opposed to the crappy horror films that are usually american


im not a horror person get he heepy jeeby lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah Bullet, you need to prove you are a night person by staying up allllll night and chatting to us, otherwise how do we know that you are serious???


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah Bullet, you need to prove you are a night person by staying up allllll night and chatting to us, otherwise how do we know that you are serious???


lol i totaly agree :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Looks like he isn't serious because he has gone offline!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Looks like he isn't serious because he has gone offline!


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: well it takes a lot to be a night person l


----------



## CharleyRogan

LOL he can't join our group!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> LOL he can't join our group!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: maby we should give him another chance


----------



## CharleyRogan

nahhh let him grovel!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> nahhh let him grovel!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ide like to see that


----------



## katie200

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: anyone still on hear


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm on and off, just finished washing up, got to hoover (neighbours have loud music on most days of the week so I'm going to hoover!!!) and hang some washing up.


----------



## katie200

lol i hate when my neighbour blast her music out becuse it alway sooooooooo loud lol do you watch hollyoaks or any of the soaps i watch a lot of them lol on catch up


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nope don't watch soaps, just watch American comedy mostly


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Nope don't watch soaps, just watch American comedy mostly


what sort of american comedy


----------



## CharleyRogan

Chuck, Bones (not exactly comedy, but sarcastic humour), Big Bang Theory, Samantha Who? Scrubs, Boston Legal, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air

Then there is stuff like CSI, NCIS, Star Trek, The Closer, Cold Case, House,


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Chuck, Bones (not exactly comedy, but sarcastic humour), Big Bang Theory, Samantha Who? Scrubs, Boston Legal, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
> 
> Then there is stuff like CSI, NCIS, Star Trek, The Closer, Cold Case, House,


i loved Boston legal it was so funny and i watch scrubs im not so gorn on csi though lol 
have you ever seen being Erica i watch that


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nope never seen it!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Nope never seen it!


it on E4 and its the same sort of thing like samtha who and stuff like that


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyways I gotta get to bed! Am knackered!!!!!!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Anyways I gotta get to bed! Am knackered!!!!!!


ok ill talk to you next time your on hear night


----------



## CharleyRogan

In work tomorrow and Sunday so won't be on till Monday


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> In work tomorrow and Sunday so won't be on till Monday


ok it wont be the same without you on hear though lol there not many night people on hear


----------



## dee o gee

Just watched the notebook.  So sad, balled my eyes out again.  Think I might go to bed now.


----------



## katie200

dee o gee said:


> Just watched the notebook.  So sad, balled my eyes out again.  Think I might go to bed now.


awww i do that with sad movies all the time lol


----------



## dee o gee

Theres only 2 movies I cry at, the notebook, and one with nicholas cage in it about angels (city of angels I think its called). The ending is so sad in both.


----------



## dee o gee

Hello friend!  Now I really must sleep.


----------



## katie200

dee o gee said:


> Theres only 2 movies I cry at, the notebook, and one with nicholas cage in it about angels (city of angels I think its called). The ending is so sad in both.


i alway cry at sad stuff alot lol dont know why so what you got planed for the weakend


----------



## katie200

dee o gee said:


> Hello friend!  Now I really must sleep.


go good night/day lol


----------



## katie200

whos up tonight


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> whos up tonight


Who's up what?:lol:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Who's up what?:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: hi bullet hows you day been :lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: hi bullet hows you day been :lol::lol:


Hi chuck, i'm fine thanks, days been busy at work as usual, just chilling now with a larger:thumbup: Hows you?


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Hi chuck, i'm fine thanks, days been busy at work as usual, just chilling now with a larger:thumbup: Hows you?


im good a bit of a stressful day got my new cooker fixed today the guy was a mupet really he wanted to charge me if it was wireed rong i said it not the proper people wired itlucky it was it just buged me lol apart for that it 
been a fine day im now drinking a cold can of coke and on hear for a bit what are your plans fot tomorrow


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> im good a bit of a stressful day got my new cooker fixed today the guy was a mupet really he wanted to charge me if it was wireed rong i said it not the proper people wired itlucky it was it just buged me lol apart for that it
> been a fine day im now drinking a cold can of coke and on hear for a bit what are your plans fot tomorrow


Probably more of the same, it doesn't change a lot during the week, god my lifes getting dull. i was thinking of tryng to get me and the mrs a couple of glastonbury tickets for next year:lol:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Probably more of the same, it doesn't change a lot during the week, god my lifes getting dull. i was thinking of tryng to get me and the mrs a couple of glastonbury tickets for next year:lol:


that sound fun lol


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> that sound fun lol


A couple of oldies crowd surfing:scared::lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> A couple of oldies crowd surfing:scared::lol: :lol:


well your only as old as you feel right:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> well your only as old as you feel right:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Thats true, i must be a teenager again:lol: if my brains anything to go by:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone here??


----------



## katie200

whos up:lol::lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

me but will be of to bed soon


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> me but will be of to bed soon


hi hows your day been


----------



## RockRomantic

bit rubbish really rowing with people most of the day and i'm exhausted hows yours been?


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> bit rubbish really rowing with people most of the day and i'm exhausted hows yours been?


stressing my courses got to much and iwas so stressed its sooo hard and i only have to weaks and a bit to hand it in i started it at about 9 am this morning and wis still stuck onthe same queston at 6pm tonight lol stressful hay lol


----------



## katie200

whos on hear tonight


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> whos on hear tonight


i am for a while:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> i am for a while:thumbup:


hello hows your day been


----------



## RockRomantic

bullet said:


> i am for a while:thumbup:


and me..other half is watchin a load of rubbish on tv


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> and me..other half is watchin a load of rubbish on tv


hi hows your day been


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> hello hows your day been


fine ta, finnishing it off with a lager or two or three:thumbup: how about you?


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> hi hows your day been


not to bad spent a bit to much on new clothes and shoes! looked at hundreds of shoes to match my wedding dress and can't see a pair i like


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> fine ta, finnishing it off with a lager or two or three:thumbup: how about you?


still got a lot of my courses to do which im finding so hard but apart from that good was watching a stand up comdy thing and laughing my head off what a way to destress lol


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> not to bad spent a bit to much on new clothes and shoes! looked at hundreds of shoes to match my wedding dress and can't see a pair i like


awwwww hope you finds a nice pair though lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I just been cruisin! Haha Bf was gripping the seat!  And found that my car shakes when I get to 60mph..... think need tyres balancing...... although only done the other day!


----------



## metame

evenin all...


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hello and welcome to insomniacs anonymous!


----------



## metame

im not an insominiac - just got in. decided to leave the ball early and thought id pop on say hi and see who was on.


----------



## katie200

who on hear tonight


----------



## RockRomantic

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hi how has your day been lol


----------



## RockRomantic

not to bad bit annoyed a mate said he'd pay me back some money today and hasn't  hows yours been


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> not to bad bit annoyed a mate said he'd pay me back some money today and hasn't  hows yours been


a little stressful had a disagreement with my sister and now shes mad at me still doing my courses but enjoying the sun though lol i hate when that happends lol


----------



## RockRomantic

lol   ...


----------



## katie200

so what are your plained for tomorrow mine are to try and make my sister see im right that she cant have boys upstairs untel i get a bedroom door as my has broke and i dont like anyone in my room lol shes pretty mad about it i have no problem with im being down stairs only but nooooooooooo she not happy with that lol sisters :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

not much have some friends round at some point


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone still here? I just got up after going to bed at 12pm yesterday :/


----------



## katie200

who up on hear lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Sorry I was in bed last night.... I seem to be turning normal and being up during the day :/


----------



## LouJ69

Well, I'm back on nights next week, so you'd better start getting your ass back into nocturnal activities again!lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Haha okies! I will do! Bleh so so so bored! Need a job!!


----------



## LouJ69

I'm in work & I'm bored!lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I'm in work & I'm bored!lol


awwwwwwwwwwww hows your pup and monty


----------



## LouJ69

They're getting on much better now-they're actually playing with each other now, although I think Monty has realised that she's a girl & he just keeps sniffing her *ahem*! I'm bloody exhausted though-I just came into work for a rest!:lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> They're getting on much better now-they're actually playing with each other now, although I think Monty has realised that she's a girl & he just keeps sniffing her *ahem*! I'm bloody exhausted though-I just came into work for a rest!:lol:


lol glade there getting on lol so when do you finches work


----------



## LouJ69

Not till half 8 tonight:Yawn:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Only 4 ½ hours to go


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Only 4 ½ hours to go


I wish, don't you mean 6 & a half?


----------



## CharleyRogan

haha yeah I can't tell the time! Wanna swap... I'm packing the car up with crap to take to the tip!


----------



## LouJ69

Ooh, sounds like fun!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Noooo not fun! The tip is on a big scary roundabout where its a free for all!


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, sounds like the tip is a real kip!!!!:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm gonna go to another one I know because I nearly died before from lunatics at the wheel! The other one is over the road from where I used to live and is a bit further... but i might even survive!


----------



## LouJ69

Yeah, better you drive a bit further if you know you're gonna make it there & back in one piece!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup as I know other place like the back of my hand!


----------



## bird

Just bumping this up for the nightshift workers, possibly my last duty of the day.


----------



## PurpleCrow

Ugh, I want to go to sleep but upstairs are having a party. 

I would go up there and have a go but 1. I have a nighty on that has a pony on it and 2. They will just shout abuse at me. 

Will be calling the managing agent again tomorrow. If I didnt feel so bad at the moment I would call the police but cant be doing with it, going to put some rain music on my ipod and listen to that instead of the banging and crappy music


----------



## katie200

hello everyone whos up lol


----------



## bird

PurpleCrow said:


> Ugh, I want to go to sleep but upstairs are having a party.
> 
> I would go up there and have a go but 1. I have a nighty on that has a pony on it and 2. They will just shout abuse at me.
> 
> Will be calling the managing agent again tomorrow. If I didnt feel so bad at the moment I would call the police but cant be doing with it, going to put some rain music on my ipod and listen to that instead of the banging and crappy music


Just pull some leggings on no-one will know its a nightie.  Its the wrong day of the week for a party.


----------



## katie200

PurpleCrow said:


> Ugh, I want to go to sleep but upstairs are having a party.
> 
> I would go up there and have a go but 1. I have a nighty on that has a pony on it and 2. They will just shout abuse at me.
> 
> Will be calling the managing agent again tomorrow. If I didnt feel so bad at the moment I would call the police but cant be doing with it, going to put some rain music on my ipod and listen to that instead of the banging and crappy music


i hate really banging music


----------



## katie200

bird said:


> Just pull some leggings on no-one will know its a nightie.  Its the wrong day of the week for a party.


thats true no one will know


----------



## PurpleCrow

bird said:


> Just pull some leggings on no-one will know its a nightie.  Its the wrong day of the week for a party.


I know! Its mid bloody week, if I was at work tomorrow I would be going barmy, the only reason I'm off work at the moment is because I'm not well and upstairs arent damned well helping!



Katie200 said:


> i hate really banging music


Yeah me too, at the moment all I can here is "thud thud thud", its giving me a damned headache


----------



## sequeena

Hello all. I'm up. As usual


----------



## katie200

PurpleCrow said:


> I know! Its mid bloody week, if I was at work tomorrow I would be going barmy, the only reason I'm off work at the moment is because I'm not well and upstairs arent damned well helping!
> 
> Yeah me too, at the moment all I can here is "thud thud thud", its giving me a damned headache


i know how you feel i get a head ack too i end up screeming at the wall lol


----------



## katie200

sequeena said:


> Hello all. I'm up. As usual


me can never sleep really lol cant you sleep eather


----------



## sequeena

katie200 said:


> me can never sleep really lol cant you sleep eather


Nah I'm an insomniac  I can never sleep when my OH is working.


----------



## katie200

sequeena said:


> Nah I'm an insomniac  I can never sleep when my OH is working.


ive never been a sleeper even when i was little and once i stayed up for a month without sleep the doctor put me on sleeper then for a bit i just love being up at night lol i have a telescope so look at the stars sometimes lol


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up again


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up again


hi how are you im great i got a A- on my coures


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> hi how are you im great i got a A- on my coures


well done you!!!!!! i'm brill hun pick my new dresses up today :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Found a pair of shoes yet??


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> well done you!!!!!! i'm brill hun pick my new dresses up today :thumbup:


yaaaaaaa cool whats your dress like
im insuch a happy mood lol


----------



## katie200

hi CharleyRogan how are you tonight


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> yaaaaaaa cool whats your dress like
> im insuch a happy mood lol


theres two one's multi coloured other ones a strapless purple there beautiful! and two necklaces and im of out for a ladies nite today first time in a while i'll have one out with my friends without other half


----------



## rob158

wooo i've never posted on the night thread before 

so hi :lol:


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> theres two one's multi coloured other ones a strapless purple there beautiful! and two necklaces and im of out for a ladies nite today first time in a while i'll have one out with my friends without other half


awwwwwwwwwwwww sound really nice


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> wooo i've never posted on the night thread before
> 
> so hi :lol:


hi how are you you haveing a good night lol


----------



## rob158

katie200 said:


> hi how are you you haveing a good night lol


yeah, im fine thanks


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> yeah, im fine thanks


thats great im well happy too what are you upto tomorrow


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm getting tired now! been up since 5am!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm getting tired now! been up since 5am!


good night have a good day tomorrow


----------



## rob158

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm getting tired now! been up since 5am!


night....


----------



## CharleyRogan

Not going bed yet!! I'm still here!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Not going bed yet!! I'm still here!


ok cool how are you what you upto tomorrow


----------



## rob158

dont know what i'll be doing tomorrow, we got 6 battery hens so i'll probably sit with them and the 14 ducks thay now live with,

what about you?



katie200 said:


> thats great im well happy too what are you upto tomorrow


----------



## rob158

CharleyRogan said:


> Not going bed yet!! I'm still here!


and we thought we had just got rid of you as well :laugh:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Taking more crap to the tip! Servicing my car, and replacing rear axle on my car, because I kerbed the car going a little faster than I was supposed to :/


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> dont know what i'll be doing tomorrow, we got 6 battery hens so i'll probably sit with them and the 14 ducks thay now live with,
> 
> what about you?


im dog sitting a friends labradore tomorrow for an hour then i dont know lol


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Taking more crap to the tip! Servicing my car, and replacing rear axle on my car, because I kerbed the car going a little faster than I was supposed to :/


ooops not good lol


----------



## rob158

CharleyRogan said:


> Taking more crap to the tip! Servicing my car, and replacing rear axle on my car, because I kerbed the car going a little faster than I was supposed to :/


you dont look old enough to drive


----------



## Full-Iron

Can i join the club?


----------



## katie200

Full-Iron said:


> Can i join the club?


if your a night person your in lol how are you tonight


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> you dont look old enough to drive


Thanks  I'm nearly 21! and tbh couldn't live without my mo mo  I have a 'supposedly' white P reg Fiat Punto covered in bird crap and blue marker pen :/ and I'm studying mechanics at college!


----------



## RockRomantic

Full-Iron said:


> Can i join the club?


of course!!! more the merrier


----------



## CharleyRogan

Full-Iron said:


> Can i join the club?


Its a £9.99 administration fee to join, and £5 a month membership fee


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Thanks  I'm nearly 21! and tbh couldn't live without my mo mo  I have a 'supposedly' white P reg Fiat Punto covered in bird crap and blue marker pen :/ and I'm studying mechanics at college!


im 21 but can drive i think it would freck me out to much but never say never lol my sis love her car but she drives like a mad girl lol


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Its a £9.99 administration fee to join, and £5 a month membership fee


you can make a cheque and ummm...send it me


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Its a £9.99 administration fee to join, and £5 a month membership fee


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

RockRomantic said:


> you can make a cheque and ummm...send it me


Also to me too as I made this thread.... its allll mine!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> im 21 but can drive i think it would freck me out to much but never say never lol my sis love her car but she drives like a mad girl lol


Once you learn it becomes natural. Much like riding a bike except it cos go much faster  and costs a hell of a lot more!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Also to me too as I made this thread.... its allll mine!!


send two....... for full time membership


----------



## CharleyRogan

RockRomantic said:


> send two....... for full time membership


LOL Do you think he believes us?


----------



## katie200

did any of you go on the party thread it was fun ive been singing all night going a bit mad lol i know my nosie neighbour will be moaning tomorrow well you only get to be happy in my life a few times lol


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Once you learn it becomes natural. Much like riding a bike except it cos go much faster  and costs a hell of a lot more!


lol maby in the futher then lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nope not been in there! Spent the whole night on facebook arguing with a guy that owes me £200


----------



## Full-Iron

katie200 said:


> if your a night person your in lol how are you tonight


Much better now that i've seen someone as good as looking as Charley, How are you?


----------



## rob158

so sleepy want to go to sleep and i want to keep talking :confused1:

eyes going blurry:eek6:


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Nope not been in there! Spent the whole night on facebook arguing with a guy that owes me £200


i hate it when people own me money lol it wasa great party lol good songs


----------



## CharleyRogan

Full-Iron said:


> Much better now that i've seen someone as good as looking as Charley, How are you?


Well Thank you for that


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> so sleepy want to go to sleep and i want to keep talking :confused1:
> 
> eyes going blurry:eek6:


lol drinkssome coffie that will keep you awake lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> so sleepy want to go to sleep and i want to keep talking :confused1:
> 
> eyes going blurry:eek6:


Tell me about it!! Never have a triple espresso. Had one at work at about 3am and was awake for hours...


----------



## katie200

Full-Iron said:


> Much better now that i've seen someone as good as looking as Charley, How are you?


im good happy to really lol


----------



## rob158

Full-Iron said:


> Much better now that i've seen someone as good as looking as Charley, How are you?


stop that its only me thats aloud to chat Charley up, as much as the restriction order allows anyway:lol:


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> stop that its only me thats aloud to chat Charley up, as much as the restriction order allows anyway:lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> stop that its only me thats aloud to chat Charley up, as much as the restriction order allows anyway:lol:


No need to fight now! I have a bf, but seriously starting to annoy me!!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> No need to fight now! I have a bf, but seriously starting to annoy me!!


so he will win at all times lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> so he will win at all times lol


Seriously CBA with the BF, so clingy, and now left work is worse and whinges all the time!


----------



## katie200

im going everyone got to sort out my sister thanjust let her self in and is bugging me to make her a drink as she wants to talk about her night boring but im her sister lol talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## CharleyRogan

LOL Night night!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Seriously CBA with the BF, so clingy, and now left work is worse and whinges all the time!


awwwwwwwwwwww i could be with someone all the time i would prob talk them to death lol 
now im going to be talked to death by my verry late sister ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rob158

katie200 said:


> im going everyone got to sort out my sister thanjust let her self in and is bugging me to make her a drink as she wants to talk about her night boring but im her sister lol talk to you all tomorrow


bye bye then,


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> LOL Night night!


night talk to you tomorrow lol


----------



## rob158

katie200 said:


> night talk to you tomorrow lol


ok good night


----------



## rob158

im a little tea pot...........


----------



## CharleyRogan

haha I'm off to bed now as gotta be up for 2pm... and I love my sleep!


----------



## rob158

dont wona be all by myself
YouTube - Celine Dion - All By Myself



CharleyRogan said:


> haha I'm off to bed now as gotta be up for 2pm... and I love my sleep!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Even if I stay at my pooter i'll be asleep! haha!


----------



## rob158

night then, im going to bed to.


----------



## RockRomantic

everyones left me


----------



## katie200

whos ion hyyear tonight


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> whos ion hyyear tonight


I'm ion hyyear:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow

I'm about tonight  Its really quiet on here!


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> I'm ion hyyear:thumbup:


oops my cat just jumped on my computer lol how are you tonight


----------



## katie200

PurpleCrow said:


> I'm about tonight  Its really quiet on here!


hi how are you tonight


----------



## PurpleCrow

katie200 said:


> hi how are you tonight


Annoyed!! Council say they overpaid me by £124 when I was unemployed, going to be calling them in the morning. Also, council tax for the next 6 months is £60


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> oops my cat just jumped on my computer lol how are you tonight


Are you sure it wasn't alchohol?:lol: i'm fine thanks, going to bed soon, busy day tomorrow


----------



## katie200

PurpleCrow said:


> Annoyed!! Council say they overpaid me by £124 when I was unemployed, going to be calling them in the morning. Also, council tax for the next 6 months is £60


oops that must be anoying lol im just trying not to yell at my sister lol


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Are you sure it wasn't alchohol?:lol: i'm fine thanks, going to bed soon, busy day tomorrow


Think it was alcohol with me the other night and no I havne't had any tonight might do tomorrow night not sure yet thoguh. Mind you I have spelt a whole pm wrong before now.


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Are you sure it wasn't alchohol?:lol: i'm fine thanks, going to bed soon, busy day tomorrow


im sure its not the drink lol


----------



## bullet

Well as much as i love you all. i'm off to bed, night night:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Well as much as i love you all. i'm off to bed, night night:thumbup:


good night lol talk to you tomorrow


----------



## PurpleCrow

Think I'm gonna go to bed now, night everyone!


----------



## katie200

PurpleCrow said:


> Think I'm gonna go to bed now, night everyone!


good night


----------



## katie200

is anyone up im all alone lol


----------



## katie200

anyone up lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sue&harvey

I'm up still, just debating weather to have a beer or go to bed??


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> I'm up still, just debating weather to have a beer or go to bed??


hi at least some one is lol ummm that a chose lol


----------



## sue&harvey

Yeah I guess it's not difficult... off to the fridge


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> Yeah I guess it's not difficult... off to the fridge


lol good chose lol so how has your day been lol


----------



## sue&harvey

Not brill, found out my Grandma is in hospital, but mum, dad and my bro being great so does take the worry off a bit, although I feel that I should be there. Sent her a nice card though. 

Not long finished work and it's really muggy  even more excuse to have a cooling drink 

How's about you?


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> Not brill, found out my Grandma is in hospital, but mum, dad and my bro being great so does take the worry off a bit, although I feel that I should be there. Sent her a nice card though.
> 
> Not long finished work and it's really muggy  even more excuse to have a cooling drink
> 
> How's about you?


nota great day had my sister kinda being nastie to me and had a mate i dog sat for today get mad and take his problem out on me to so want to screem but still happy from yesturday when i got an A-for my animal law course lol but it also too hot lol i hope you grandma ok though
so what you upto tomorrow lol


----------



## sue&harvey

Congrats on your exam result :thumbup: Was that the one you were asking about liabillity? 
Soz you had a bit of a poor day too. Just finished cleaning up the aftermarth of leaving the OH and Harvey whilst I was at work.  Fortunately only a pillow was harmed, and a slight snow storm greeted me  The OH will be crated next time as she thought Harvey was best left to his own devices, while she had a glass of wine with our neighbour :nonod:

Vengence is sweet, I am off tomorrow while she works :devil:


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> Congrats on your exam result :thumbup: Was that the one you were asking about liabillity?
> Soz you had a bit of a poor day too. Just finished cleaning up the aftermarth of leaving the OH and Harvey whilst I was at work.  Fortunately only a pillow was harmed, and a slight snow storm greeted me  The OH will be crated next time as she thought Harvey was best left to his own devices, while she had a glass of wine with our neighbour :nonod:
> 
> Vengence is sweet, I am off tomorrow while she works :devil:


lol too right jessie once chewed up my mums phone not happy lol yes it was thanks im really happy with it next one first aid hope i do just as well lol


----------



## sue&harvey

katie200 said:


> lol too right jessie once chewed up my mums phone not happy lol yes it was thanks im really happy with it next one first aid hope i do just as well lol


Sure you will. 
I wouldn't mind, but she moans at my "dog talk" and STILL has not grasped SA! Women !!!!! (slightly hipocritical I know  )


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> Sure you will.
> I wouldn't mind, but she moans at my "dog talk" and STILL has not grasped SA! Women !!!!! (slightly hipocritical I know  )


lol a bit when jessie was a pup she chew the kitchen floor it wasnt fun because we where always putting odd tiles down but know we have had it all tiled agan now sho out of the puppy stage lol


----------



## sue&harvey

katie200 said:


> lol a bit when jessie was a pup she chew the kitchen floor it wasnt fun because we where always putting odd tiles down but know we have had it all tiled agan now sho out of the puppy stage lol


I think I will end up with the eternal pup  Sparked out now like butter wouldn't melt : git!

What you got planned for tomorrow?


----------



## katie200

well not alot still helping my mum as she hasnt been well got my sister friends comeing round as well not looking forword to that lol and smokey has to be weighed at the vets tomorrow to be sure hes still putting on weight as hes not a big eater lol what about you


----------



## sue&harvey

Very boring day planned... cleaning before this god awful Calima arrives, then spend some quality time with Harvey and PF. Not going to want to do NAF all if this Calima arrives tomorrow


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> Very boring day planned... cleaning before this god awful Calima arrives, then spend some quality time with Harvey and PF. Not going to want to do NAF all if this Calima arrives tomorrow


i know what you mean my day is not really that exiting lol and i know my sister going to get really horrble when her friends are hear so ill be sraying out of the way lol will be on hear a little while tomorrow lol as well as it my turn to cook ahhhhh not good lol


----------



## sue&harvey

Ahh well harvey is nudging the door to the bedroom. Guess thats my hint. Night hope tomorrow iis not too bad for you


----------



## katie200

smokey and holly in the box my fan came out of the love boxes lol
and jessie when she was a pup lol


----------



## katie200

sue&harvey said:


> Ahh well harvey is nudging the door to the bedroom. Guess thats my hint. Night hope tomorrow iis not too bad for you


awwww sweet harvey i hope so to:lol:
good night


----------



## Starlite

soo bored, im looking for new christmas tree decorations :blush:

i know its a while off but i'm going for a black/white/silver theme and making a few of my own too, lots of diamantes everywhere lol! x


----------



## katie200

Starlite said:


> soo bored, im looking for new christmas tree decorations :blush:
> 
> i know its a while off but i'm going for a black/white/silver theme and making a few of my own too, lots of diamantes everywhere lol! x


lol me to soooooooo bored i love christmas they are showing christmas movies on moves 24 on the weak ends lol it sound a good theme im still working out what to get people :lol::lol:


----------



## Starlite

i love christmas!

hopefully be in our new house a few months before


----------



## katie200

Starlite said:


> i love christmas!
> 
> hopefully be in our new house a few months before


awwww cool i also love watching jessie our lab rip open her presents we alway rap her if not she would open ours too lol it so funny


----------



## katie200

who still up:lol::lol:


----------



## Starlite

me and you! :lol:


----------



## katie200

Starlite said:


> me and you! :lol:


lol great what you doing tomorrow watch any good programs lately lol


----------



## katie200

whos still up tonight :lol::lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet

Me, I am up


----------



## Agility Springer

Morning all! not sure if anyone is awake, hope some of you managed to sleep!! im absolutly shattered, barley slept a wink, if the weather is cool today, as predicted, im off to an agility comp, if its too warm we are coming home! luckily the comp is local, so if i think its too warm or she is suffering in the heat im pulling her out! not that we win anything!! wont even get a clear round haha but she enjoys herself! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm awake! Just got up though! Seem to be getting back into the routine of getting up during the day even with very little sleep!


----------



## rob158

its night so whys no one posting?:confused1:


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> its night so whys no one posting?:confused1:


Nahhh this is still evening for us!


----------



## bullet

rob158 said:


> its night so whys no one posting?:confused1:


Who aint posting? ive had to put band aids on me fingers:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Since when you been American?!! Speak properly! LOL


----------



## bullet

CharleyRogan said:


> Since when you been American?!! Speak properly! LOL


thats fine coming from a scouser


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Since when you been American?!! Speak properly! LOL


Yo say americans cant speek propa? Yo dissing! We like to talk like this, dang it hot dawg!

Now that WAS random :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

bullet said:


> thats fine coming from a scouser


Yeah lad! We'll come get yer! Cos we is ard like!


----------



## rob158

yeah it was 3am last time i was talking to you on the thread :laugh:



CharleyRogan said:


> Nahhh this is still evening for us!


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> yeah it was 3am last time i was talking to you on the thread :laugh:


Yup! Been up since 8am sporting a hangover, dunno how long gonna last!


----------



## bullet

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah lad! We'll come get yer! Cos we is ard like!


Alright cairm down cairm down brookside brookside:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I thought you was gonna say dey do tho, don't the tho! Thats the normal one!


----------



## bullet

CharleyRogan said:


> I thought you was gonna say dey do tho, don't the tho! Thats the normal one!


thats cos i'm different innit:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Still a Harry Enfield skit!!! haha


----------



## katie200

hello everyone thats still up


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> hello everyone thats still up


Hi! chuck, i'm glad theres someone normal on here at last:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> Hi! chuck, i'm glad theres someone normal on here at last:thumbup:


Did you just insult yourself? :laugh:


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> Did you just insult yourself? :laugh:


I meant, apart from me


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Hi! chuck, i'm glad theres someone normal on here at last:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol: why thankyou you :lol::lol: how has your day been


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Hi! chuck, i'm glad theres someone normal on here at last:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol: why thankyou :lol::lol: hows your night going


----------



## katie200

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my computer repeating things :lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

katie200 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: why thankyou you :lol::lol: how has your day been


Well if you've been reading the threads, you'll see i nearly set fire to my house with the bbq, but apart from that everythings tickity boo:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Well if you've been reading the threads, you'll see i nearly set fire to my house with the bbq, but apart from that everythings tickity boo:thumbup:


well that good :lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

Well i'm off to bed now, for tashi llll llll llll l night night everyone:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

bullet said:


> Well i'm off to bed now, for tashi llll llll llll l night night everyone:thumbup:


night night bullet talk to you tomorrow:lol:


----------



## LouJ69

So peeps, who's about tonight? I'll be here for the night, although I'll be busy until around half ten or so & then you'll have me to yourselves:lol:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

LouJ69 said:


> So peeps, who's about tonight? I'll be here for the night, although I'll be busy until around half ten or so & then you'll have me to yourselves:lol:!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm here for a bit.


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> I'm here for a bit.


just a bit:thumbup::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm going to bed early as gotta be up in morning!


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> just a bit:thumbup::lol:


Well maybe longer than a bit hey guys guesse who we have had round a dog in the family called Buster he is an english bull terrier and I call him Daft Buster.


----------



## Starlite

everyones sleeping in here already


----------



## Guest

Starlite said:


> everyones sleeping in here already


I was sat watching tv and next thing I knew daft Buster the bull terrier was sat on my knee nearly licking me lol.


----------



## LouJ69

I'm not asleep yet-just doing a bit of work for a change!lol


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm going to bed early as gotta be up in morning!


Well, how dare you?!:scared: I can't believe you've gone & joined the land of the living!:arf:


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up


----------



## CharleyRogan

I am driving someone to vets, so i gotta be awake!! I will return don't you worry!


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up


Yay, glad to see I'm not on my own!



CharleyRogan said:


> I am driving someone to vets, so i gotta be awake!! I will return don't you worry!


If not I'm gonna come looking for you!:lol:


----------



## katie200

hi everyone how are you all


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> hi everyone how are you all


I'm good hun, how are you?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I'm good hun, how are you?


really stressed how are you


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> really stressed how are you


Working hard!lol
What has you stressed hun?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Working hard!lol
> What has you stressed hun?


i cant find thje anwer to this question or any site about it for my courses Why might a cat alter his body posture if he has a high body temperature? im haveing a stressful night lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Night night! I'll prob be on tomo night if have nap during the day!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Night night! I'll prob be on tomo night if have nap during the day!


night night talk to you tomorrow


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> i cant find thje anwer to this question or any site about it for my courses Why might a cat alter his body posture if he has a high body temperature? im haveing a stressful night lol


Well, cats are like dogs & they sweat from the pads on the end of their paws, so maybe that could be one thing?


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Night night! I'll prob be on tomo night if have nap during the day!


Ok hun-night night, talk to you soon. x


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> i cant find thje anwer to this question or any site about it for my courses Why might a cat alter his body posture if he has a high body temperature? im haveing a stressful night lol


They pant & lick their fur too


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Well, cats are like dogs & they sweat from the pads on the end of their paws, so maybe that could be one thing?


thanks i will add them and keep trying to look for good sites to use its just so stress ful when you cant find what your looking for lol so how your monty and alfa doing


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> thanks i will add them and keep trying to look for good sites to use its just so stress ful when you cant find what your looking for lol so how your monty and alfa doing


Well, I'm having a look too, so relax!!!!!:thumbup:
The 2 mad dogs are doing well, brought Alpha out for her first walk today & she loved it! We brought her to the small garden/park in the estate & let the 2 of them off the lead & she just loved running around after Monty. She came straight back whenever I called her & pretended like I was walking away, so thumbs up for her!lol How are your lot doing?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Well, I'm having a look too, so relax!!!!!:thumbup:
> The 2 mad dogs are doing well, brought Alpha out for her first walk today & she loved it! We brought her to the small garden/park in the estate & let the 2 of them off the lead & she just loved running around after Monty. She came straight back whenever I called her & pretended like I was walking away, so thumbs up for her!lol How are your lot doing?


awww thanks lol jessie as mad as a dog on smarty lol thoughing her toy up and catching them smokey 2yr today bless him he fine still bite me though and holly was 2yr a few weaks ageo but i had to take her to the vets to day as her eye were watering and found out she had an ear infection and rubbing her eyes with her paw she just rubbed her ear with made her eyes go funny so ear drops and eye drops for her she had to bite the vet though lol:lol:
what you upto tomorrow glade monty and alfas doing so well


----------



## LouJ69

Tomorrow I'm gonna sleep for most of the day!lol I'm back working nights this week so I need all the sleep I can get!:lol: My Oh is taking Alpha for the day so that I can sleep & not have to worry about her & I'll be staying in my mam & dad's house so Monty will have plenty of attention too!
What are your plans tomorrow? When is your next assignment due?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Tomorrow I'm gonna sleep for most of the day!lol I'm back working nights this week so I need all the sleep I can get!:lol: My Oh is taking Alpha for the day so that I can sleep & not have to worry about her & I'll be staying in my mam & dad's house so Monty will have plenty of attention too!
> What are your plans tomorrow? When is your next assignment due?


2 and bit weaks time so i have to work really hard lol my courses looking after holly bless her cooking for my dad and his mum and my sister got her friends comeing round agan ahhhhhh so likely hide in my room lol i cant stand them and walk jessie it good if you get some sleep loland im sure monty will love the attention lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> 2 and bit weaks time so i have to work really hard lol my courses looking after holly bless her cooking for my dad and his mum and my sister got her friends comeing round agan ahhhhhh so likely hide in my room lol i cant stand them and walk jessie it good if you get some sleep loland im sure monty will love the attention lol


I'm sure I will sleep-I sleep like the dead!lol I reckon you should take Holly & the gang & hide up in your room while all your sisters friends are there:lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I'm sure I will sleep-I sleep like the dead!lol I reckon you should take Holly & the gang & hide up in your room while all your sisters friends are there:lol:


i plan to my sister not nice to me when she around her friends and if she get drunk she can be sick on her own lol:lol:
ive never slept well and if i do fall asleep i find my self pouring hot water on the floor thinking ive made a cup of tea i sleep walk not good you photo of monty and alfa are sooooooo cute lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> i plan to my sister not nice to me when she around her friends and if she get drunk she can be sick on her own lol:lol:
> ive never slept well and if i do fall asleep i find my self pouring hot water on the floor thinking ive made a cup of tea i sleep walk not good you photo of monty and alfa are sooooooo cute lol


Thanks hun, hopefully I'll post some more tomorrow. My OH talks in his sleep & he talks about the weirdest things. At first I used to have full blown conversations with him, but when I realised that he was asleep I stopped. Usually a good 'ssh' works with him now! (or a sharp elbow in the side!:lol
You should let your sister deal with being sick on her own & let her see how it feels when someone isn't nice to you


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Thanks hun, hopefully I'll post some more tomorrow. My OH talks in his sleep & he talks about the weirdest things. At first I used to have full blown conversations with him, but when I realised that he was asleep I stopped. Usually a good 'ssh' works with him now! (or a sharp elbow in the side!:lol
> You should let your sister deal with being sick on her own & let her see how it feels when someone isn't nice to you


tell me about it i will unless she get so drunk witch has happend befor the i need to call her a amblance on keep her up all night lol i dont drinks so dont understand why sometime she get so drink with her friends ahhhh my other sister used to talk about trains in her sleep lol


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

I think i'll be hijacking this thread :lol: I just realised I like barely sleep these days lmao!


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I think i'll be hijacking this thread :lol: I just realised I like barely sleep these days lmao!


:lol::lol: hi how are you tonight


----------



## LouJ69

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I think i'll be hijacking this thread :lol: I just realised I like barely sleep these days lmao!


Yay, welcome to the insomniacs club!:lol:



katie200 said:


> tell me about it i will unless she get so drunk witch has happend befor the i need to call her a amblance on keep her up all night lol i dont drinks so dont understand why sometime she get so drink with her friends ahhhh my other sister used to talk about trains in her sleep lol


Sounds like your 2 sisters are a lot of fun!!!!!:scared:


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm so bored toothache is driving me mad! thinking of changing my hair completely so just looking at colours and styles


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Yay, welcome to the insomniacs club!:lol:
> 
> Sounds like your 2 sisters are a lot of fun!!!!!:scared:


lol they can be lol


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> i'm so bored toothache is driving me mad! thinking of changing my hair completely so just looking at colours and styles


hi i hate tooth ache hope you feel better what colour are you looking at


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Wooo thanks for the welcome Lou ! Whats ya all up to :thumbup:? x


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> hi i hate tooth ache hope you feel better what colour are you looking at


i dye it black with a tint of red atm but its more red thinking of having a brighter red and have my hair thinned out it's like an afro it's so thick and curly if i don't straighten it so either red or a nice shade of brown


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Wooo thanks for the welcome Lou ! Whats ya all up to :thumbup:? x


im doing my courses and geting over my bump on my head as i fell over lol and talking no hear lol what you upto


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> i dye it black with a tint of red atm but its more red thinking of having a brighter red and have my hair thinned out it's like an afro it's so thick and curly if i don't straighten it so either red or a nice shade of brown


the red or brown sound really nice


----------



## RockRomantic

katie200 said:


> the red or brown sound really nice


was thinking about this red http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections5/shimmer6.jpg


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i'm so bored toothache is driving me mad! thinking of changing my hair completely so just looking at colours and styles


Ah, I hate having a toothache or earache-I really think they're the worst! How brave/adventurous are you when it comes to your hair?


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Ah, I hate having a toothache or earache-I really think they're the worst! How brave/adventurous are you when it comes to your hair?


very! i had a undercut at one point with pink hair  never doing that again tho!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> im doing my courses and geting over my bump on my head as i fell over lol and talking no hear lol what you upto


Aw hope your okay!! I am munching crisps and listening to music aha :lol: x


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> was thinking about this red http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections5/shimmer6.jpg


I've had my hair that colour a few years ago & I loved it. I now have a mix of purple, pink & that colour red at the moment & I love it coz it's so different!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

RockRomantic said:


> very! i had a undercut at one point with pink hair  never doing that again tho!


I wish i was that brave lol! I'm long and dark brown - the worst i ever did was cut it and i cried for about a month :lol:


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Aw hope your okay!! I am munching crisps and listening to music aha :lol: x


im now going to eat my last peace of double chocolate gato lol mmmmmmmmmmm ill be fine what music are you listening too


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> I've had my hair that colour a few years ago & I loved it. I now have a mix of purple, pink & that colour red at the moment & I love it coz it's so different!


ooo sounds lovely!!! pictures pwease


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> was thinking about this red http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections5/shimmer6.jpg


thats quite nice


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> ooo sounds lovely!!! pictures pwease


Ok, I have 2 of me, but it's mainly the front that you can see. Bear with me & I'll try to get them on the 'puter for ya..........be back soon x


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Ok, I have 2 of me, but it's mainly the front that you can see. Bear with me & I'll try to get them on the 'puter for ya..........be back soon x


awesomeness!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> im now going to eat my last peace of double chocolate gato lol mmmmmmmmmmm ill be fine what music are you listening too


dont talk about cake i've been desperate for some for days lol :lol:. I better remember to get some tomorrow or i'm going to kick my own ass lol! Lady gaga :lol: x


----------



## Agility Springer

I'd love to be adventurous with my hair!! Its bland and boring, but its so dark i would need to bleach it, its also thick and curly...think Hermione Granger from harry potter lol


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> dont talk about cake i've been desperate for some for days lol :lol:. I better remember to get some tomorrow or i'm going to kick my own ass lol! Lady gaga :lol: x


cool im listening to justen beiber eeny meeny lol im still waiting for my cake to defost lol


----------



## LouJ69

Ok, here's 2 pics of the front of my hair-it needs to be done again coz it's starting to fade, but i hope you can get the idea. Basically the fringe is kinda purple, pink & red & the main colour of my hair is purple, but the other 2 colours are going through it too


----------



## katie200

Agility Springer said:


> I'd love to be adventurous with my hair!! Its bland and boring, but its so dark i would need to bleach it, its also thick and curly...think Hermione Granger from harry potter lol


awwww im sure you hair is great with out being coloured how your night going


----------



## LouJ69

Agility Springer said:


> I'd love to be adventurous with my hair!! Its bland and boring, but its so dark i would need to bleach it, its also thick and curly...think Hermione Granger from harry potter lol


You could get a few bright red highlights going through it to break up the colour-thre red would look cool with the dark colour.


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Ok, here's 2 pics of the front of my hair-it needs to be done again coz it's starting to fade, but i hope you can get the idea. Basically the fringe is kinda purple, pink & red & the main colour of my hair is purple, but the other 2 colours are going through it too


it looks nice on you lol


----------



## Agility Springer

Heres my hair....its not smooth, silky, shiny, its coarse, frizzy and curly.

lol


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Ok, here's 2 pics of the front of my hair-it needs to be done again coz it's starting to fade, but i hope you can get the idea. Basically the fringe is kinda purple, pink & red & the main colour of my hair is purple, but the other 2 colours are going through it too





Agility Springer said:


> Heres my hair....its not smooth, silky, shiny, its coarse, frizzy and curly.
> 
> lol


i love both your hairs! mine sorts of has a life of its own  at nite in bed it attacks my bf lol


----------



## Agility Springer

RockRomantic said:


> i love both your hairs! mine sorts of has a life of its own  at nite in bed it attacks my bf lol


Is it really long?


----------



## RockRomantic

Agility Springer said:


> Is it really long?


not really it's just past my shoulders but its stupidly thick  and one side rows quicker than the other for some reason :/


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> cool im listening to justen beiber eeny meeny lol im still waiting for my cake to defost lol


i love that song  even though i thought the beiber kid was a girl until i saw him on you tube :lol: i really want cake now   x


----------



## katie200

Agility Springer said:


> Heres my hair....its not smooth, silky, shiny, its coarse, frizzy and curly.
> 
> lol


awwwwwww your hairs like my sister it nice


----------



## Agility Springer

RockRomantic said:


> not really it's just past my shoulders but its stupidly thick  and one side rows quicker than the other for some reason :/


I have a similar problem one side gets so thick compared to the other!!



katie200 said:


> awwwwwww your hairs like my sister it nice


Aww thanks x


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> i love that song  even though i thought the beiber kid was a girl until i saw him on you tube :lol: i really want cake now   x


awwww i want my cake to defost lol you though he was a girl he look a little girly lol i also like kesha songs lol


----------



## LouJ69

Agility Springer said:


> Heres my hair....its not smooth, silky, shiny, its coarse, frizzy and curly.
> 
> lol


At least your hair has a bit of body-mine just falls flat coz it's sooo thin & straight, although the upside of it being so thin is that it only takes 5 mins & it's dry!lol



RockRomantic said:


> i love both your hairs! mine sorts of has a life of its own  at nite in bed it attacks my bf lol


You should go all out & do something mad with your hair-as I always say-hair grown back & if you don't like it-wear a hat!:lol:


----------



## katie200

Agility Springer said:


> I have a similar problem one side gets so thick compared to the other!!
> 
> Aww thanks x


its true your hair looks nice my hair the worst out of all of your i havent had it coloured but it look mad in the morning have to get the tongs out lol


----------



## LouJ69

These are the 3 colours that I have in my hair at the moment (none of these people are me btw!)


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> These are the 3 colours that I have in my hair at the moment (none of these people are me btw!)


i like the pink my fav colour lol but there all nice my sister has bloud high light in her hair


----------



## LouJ69

Yeah, I used to have blonde highlights in mine too, I also used to be blonde-I think I've been every colour at this stage!lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, I used to have blonde highlights in mine too, I also used to be blonde-I think I've been every colour at this stage!lol


lol myother sister like that since she is a hair dresser she changes her hair like the weather changes lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> lol myother sister like that since she is a hair dresser she changes her hair like the weather changes lol


I wish I was a hairdresser-costs me a bloody fortune changing it all the time!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I wish I was a hairdresser-costs me a bloody fortune changing it all the time!


i know she gets it all for free it total sucks lol


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> These are the 3 colours that I have in my hair at the moment (none of these people are me btw!)


i love all 3!


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i love all 3!


Lol, I love when I get it done & I'm walking out of the hairdressers with the sun shining coz I know that my hair is shining like someone on a Loreal ad! Cheryl Cole eat your heart out!Lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I love when I get it done & I'm walking out of the hairdressers with the sun shining coz I know that my hair is shining like someone on a Loreal ad! Cheryl Cole eat your heart out!Lol


the first time i had my hair cut how i wanted it i felt like that lol


----------



## katie200

is anyone still up lol


----------



## LouJ69

Yep hun, I'm still here!lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Yep hun, I'm still here!lol


oh good i though everyone had fallin to sleep lol:lol:
thanks for all you help with my course work nearly got that little bit finched lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> oh good i though everyone had fallin to sleep lol:lol:
> thanks for all you help with my course work nearly got that little bit finched lol


Glad to hear that you almost have it finished.


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Glad to hear that you almost have it finished.


yep them on to the next bit lol


----------



## katie200

lou 
have you seen hachi i watched it on dvd with my sister and it was so sad i cryed a lot lol

then watched leap year to get over it that was a good movie


----------



## LouJ69

No I haven't seen it yet-didn't know it was out on DVD yet. Leap Year seems a bit too romantic for my liking though!lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> No I haven't seen it yet-didn't know it was out on DVD yet. Leap Year seems a bit too romantic for my liking though!lol


it was a romatic but soooooooooo funny lol but the other one was sad so i think anyone that watches it will need tissies lol even my sister was crying she never cry at movies lol hove you seen any good movies lately


----------



## katie200

bye lou ive got to go as my computere is makeing a funny noise and i think ive kinda over heated it lol talk to you tomorrow night


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> bye lou ive got to go as my computere is makeing a funny noise and i think ive kinda over heated it lol talk to you tomorrow night


Aw, sorry hun-had to do a bit of work there!lol
Enjoy your sisters friends tomorrow & I'll talk to you tomorrow night!
Nighty night xx


----------



## rob158

thought it was time to bring out the night thread


----------



## CharleyRogan

Told ya... this is evening for us!!


----------



## rob158

yeah but its dark so its night:ciappa: :laugh:


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Told ya... this is evening for us!!


Evening?! It's morning for me!!!:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

The night thread is awfully quiet

............silence...............

:laugh:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

$hAzZa said:


> The night thread is awfully quiet
> 
> ............silence...............
> 
> :laugh:


BOOOOOOYAAAAAA :lol:.

I'm lurking here - i barely sleep anymore i swear i'm losing the plot aha! x


----------



## Cat Detective

I am always up and about till at least 2 but it seems no one else is!


----------



## $hAzZa

Cat Detective said:


> I am always up and about till at least 2 but it seems no one else is!


Mee too, even later most nights 
Just tried to go on your website on your sig, it doesn't work  x


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Cat Detective said:


> I am always up and about till at least 2 but it seems no one else is!


Samee i'm up till crazy hours lol! x


----------



## katie200

hi everyone how are you all


----------



## rob158

its about time people started posting on here :laugh:


----------



## rob158

katie200 said:


> hi everyone how are you all


im fine, how are you?


----------



## $hAzZa

I spent most of the night trying to catch an escapee hamster :closedeyes:

Turned out everything in my room to catch the little $h*t :lol:


----------



## katie200

well ive been doing my animal first aid courses and ive got to find and record my cats pulce on there back leg but will they keep still nop so gave up and came on hear :lol::lol: it so hard

did you find the hamster lol


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> im fine, how are you?


im stressed but ok lol what you been upto today


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> well ive been doing my animal first aid courses and ive got to find and record my cats pulce on there back leg but will they keep still nop so gave up and came on hear :lol::lol: it so hard
> 
> did you find the hamster lol


Yep! Didn't seem too pleased!
I only got him this Sunday, so he's still a little hissy and skitsy, bless the poor sod :laugh:

I won't be getting him out to put in his ball in a hurry again!:lol:

What you stressed about hun?  x


----------



## tomox

put me in your night thread, i talk crap too and never go to bed before 6am


----------



## rob158

katie200 said:


> im stressed but ok lol what you been upto today


not much realy went to doctors and got blood taken to see if i have coeliac disease and not much else has happend since,

you?


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> not much realy went to doctors and got blood taken to see if i have coeliac disease and not much else has happend since,
> 
> you?


What's coeoliac disease? x


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Yep! Didn't seem too pleased!
> I only got him this Sunday, so he's still a little hissy and skitsy, bless the poor sod :laugh:
> 
> I won't be getting him out to put in his ball in a hurry again!:lol:
> 
> What you stressed about hun?  x


well my sister had her friend round to night and they got a bit drink and started to nock thing over i came down told them all to leave as i just couldnt take they noise anymore my sister got mad i tidy up befor my mum got back from my other sisters so she didnt go mad as my mum let her have friend round but dont know how they can be and ive been trying to take my cat pulse for my courses but not getting it ahhhhhhhhhhhh
but glade you found the hamster though luck they where no cats to get him


----------



## katie200

rob158 said:


> not much realy went to doctors and got blood taken to see if i have coeliac disease and not much else has happend since,
> 
> you?


whats coeliac disese?


----------



## katie200

tomox said:


> put me in your night thread, i talk crap too and never go to bed before 6am


lol hi how are you doing


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> well my sister had her friend round to night and they got a bit drink and started to nock thing over i came down told them all to leave as i just couldnt take they noise anymore my sister got mad i tidy up befor my mum got back from my other sisters so she didnt go mad as my mum let her have friend round but dont know how they can be and ive been trying to take my cat pulse for my courses but not getting it ahhhhhhhhhhhh
> but glade you found the hamster though luck they where no cats to get him


No, my mum locked all 3 of them downstairs (smart mother lol)
You should borrow my cat for studying, she's too lazy to run away from people


----------



## rob158

$hAzZa said:


> What's coeoliac disease? x


here got this of wikipedia, im going to sleep now coz i cant see any more:laugh: i'll read that tomorrow and tell you if its right,

Coeliac disease (pronounced /ˈsiːli.æk/; spelled celiac disease in North America[1]) is an autoimmune disorder of the small intestine that occurs in genetically predisposed people of all ages from middle infancy onward. Symptoms include chronic diarrhoea, failure to thrive (in children), and fatigue, but these may be absent, and symptoms in other organ systems have been described. A growing portion of diagnoses are being made in asymptomatic persons as a result of increased screening.[2] Coeliac disease is caused by a reaction to gliadin, a prolamin (gluten protein) found in wheat, and similar proteins found in the crops of the tribe Triticeae (which includes other cultivars such as barley and rye). Upon exposure to gliadin, and certain other prolamins, the enzyme tissue transglutaminase modifies the protein, and the immune system cross-reacts with the small-bowel tissue, causing an inflammatory reaction. That leads to a truncating of the villi lining the small intestine (called villous atrophy). This interferes with the absorption of nutrients, because the intestinal villi are responsible for absorption. The only known effective treatment is a lifelong gluten-free diet.[3] While the disease is caused by a reaction to wheat proteins, it is not the same as wheat allergy.


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> whats coeliac disese?


Basically it's when you're allergic to the gluten & wheat that's found in many things such as bread, pasta, even sausages. You have to go on a special gluten free diet if you have it.
Think that's it in a nutshell.........am I right Rob?


----------



## rob158

LouJ69 said:


> Basically it's when you're allergic to the gluten & wheat that's found in many things such as bread, pasta, even sausages. You have to go on a special gluten free diet if you have it.
> Think that's it in a nutshell.........am I right Rob?


yes well done


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> No, my mum locked all 3 of them downstairs (smart mother lol)
> You should borrow my cat for studying, she's too lazy to run away from people


lol i wish i still had my fluffy he was pts last year but that cat you could do anything with lol but at the moment holly on ear and eye drops so not in the mood to let me take her pulse and smokey bite me when im just sittling ne him so its not a good idear for him lol what your cats name


----------



## LouJ69

rob158 said:


> yes well done


Yay!!! Blue Peter badge for me!!!!:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> yes well done:d


you can't eat bread!!!!

*faints*


----------



## rob158

my sister and my auntie both have coeoliac disease so theres a higher chance that i have it.


----------



## rob158

LouJ69 said:


> Yay!!! Blue Peter badge for me!!!!:lol:


your not getting mine :lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Basically it's when you're allergic to the gluten & wheat that's found in many things such as bread, pasta, even sausages. You have to go on a special gluten free diet if you have it.
> Think that's it in a nutshell.........am I right Rob?


i so should have known that as my sister allergic to nuts weat and soyer but thanks


----------



## LouJ69

rob158 said:


> your not getting mine :lol:


*gasps* :crying:


----------



## rob158

ok good night everyone this time i am going so good night


----------



## LouJ69

rob158 said:


> ok good night everyone this time i am going so good night


Lol, ok Rob-nighty night....or is it?!!!


----------



## $hAzZa

G'nite! x


----------



## katie200

so what are you all doing tomorrow


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> so what are you all doing tomorrow


....pf? lol


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> ....pf? lol


cool me to and my courses and walk the dog :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> cool me to and my courses and walk the dog :lol::lol::lol:


What courses ya doin?


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> so what are you all doing tomorrow


You know my answer-sleeping!!!:lol:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> so what are you all doing tomorrow


i'm not working tomorrow so anything other than work has to be good lol :thumbup:. i have to go to the post office though definately! then probably just spend a bit of time preparing the doggies for the weekend and give the degus and guinea pigs cages good clean outs! hopefully be having a bit of a lazy day  yourself? x


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> What courses ya doin?


it a cat sitting courses but im doing the first aid bit of it


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> it a cat sitting courses but im doing the first aid bit of it


cat sitting courses! Didn't know you could do them, I thought they would just to general pet sitting courses

That explains chasing the cat for a pulse :lol:


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> i'm not working tomorrow so anything other than work has to be good lol :thumbup:. i have to go to the post office though definately! then probably just spend a bit of time preparing the doggies for the weekend and give the degus and guinea pigs cages good clean outs! hopefully be having a bit of a lazy day  yourself? x


im doing my cat sitting courses first aid bit on hear for some of the day and walking jessie labradore and looking after smokey and holly cats


----------



## LouJ69

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> i'm not working tomorrow so anything other than work has to be good lol :thumbup:. i have to go to the post office though definately! then probably just spend a bit of time preparing the doggies for the weekend and give the degus and guinea pigs cages good clean outs! hopefully be having a bit of a lazy day  yourself? x


Yep, a day off work could only be good! What's going on at the weekend that you have to prepare the dogs for?:confused1:


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> cat sitting courses! Didn't know you could do them, I thought they would just to general pet sitting courses
> 
> That explains chasing the cat for a pulse :lol:


yep it only on cats lol and that why i need there pulse reading lol ive alreddy done law side of it god an A- and business side got a B now on to first aid it well hard lol:lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> You know my answer-sleeping!!!:lol:


lol thats good too:lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> yep it only on cats lol and that why i need there pulse reading lol ive alreddy done law side of it god an A- and business side got a B now on to first aid it well hard lol:lol:


Especially if your cat ain't having none of it! lol
I might consider doing a course in dog training and physcology

Is the course you doing now online? x


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> im doing my cat sitting courses first aid bit on hear for some of the day and walking jessie labradore and looking after smokey and holly cats


Aww a furry friends day then  can't beat them lol! x


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Especially if your cat ain't having none of it! lol
> I might consider doing a course in dog training and physcology
> 
> Is the course you doing now online? x


yes and they do alot on dog and onther animal courses wise
www.animal-job.co.uk thats there web site


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Aww a furry friends day then  can't beat them lol! x


lol thats for sure so how meny pets do you have


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> yes and they do alot on dog and onther animal courses wise


Oooh, you've got my full attention:arf:

Could you send me the link???


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

LouJ69 said:


> Yep, a day off work could only be good! What's going on at the weekend that you have to prepare the dogs for?:confused1:


Aw we show two and we're going to a champ show on saturday - i hate doing all the grooming in the one sitting, i figure they must get bored so i do it over a few days lol :lol:.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> lol thats for sure so how meny pets do you have


8 lol :lol:. an alaskan malamute, two newfoundlands, two guinea pigs, two degus and a cat lol! how many do you have? x


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Oooh, you've got my full attention:arf:
> 
> Could you send me the link???


Animal Jobs, Jobs with Animals, Work with Animals, Careers with Animals there web site


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> Animal Jobs, Jobs with Animals, Work with Animals, Careers with Animals there web site


Aaah, I've visited that site before! Loads of great courses to choose from

thanks  x


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> 8 lol :lol:. an alaskan malamute, two newfoundlands, two guinea pigs, two degus and a cat lol! how many do you have? x


holly ragdoll smokey/ moggy and jessie labrador you sound like you have a few diffent ones lol


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Aaah, I've visited that site before! Loads of great courses to choose from
> 
> thanks  x


that ok :lol::lol:


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> Especially if your cat ain't having none of it! lol
> I might consider doing a course in dog training and physcology
> 
> Is the course you doing now online? x


Ooh, I'm doing a distance learning degree course in Canine Behaviour & Training atm, it's really interesting.



Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Aw we show two and we're going to a champ show on saturday - i hate doing all the grooming in the one sitting, i figure they must get bored so i do it over a few days lol :lol:.


Good thinking-is it the Newfies that you show?


Fuzzbugs!x said:


> 8 lol :lol:. an alaskan malamute, two newfoundlands, two guinea pigs, two degus and a cat lol! how many do you have? x


You certainly like to keep busy with all those pets, don't you?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

katie200 said:


> holly ragdoll smokey/ moggy and jessie labrador you sound like you have a few diffent ones lol


yeah we have a random mix really lol! x


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> yeah we have a random mix really lol! x


bet its nice though


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

We show one of our newfies and our mallie lol!


Lol - the degus are just new, they were supposed to be getting pts . So we added them to the family instead lol . How many pets do you have?
x


----------



## katie200

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> We show one of our newfies and our mallie lol!
> 
> Lol - the degus are just new, they were supposed to be getting pts . So we added them to the family instead lol . How many pets do you have?
> x


and where the photos of them on your profile :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LouJ69

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> We show one of our newfies and our mallie lol!
> 
> Lol - the degus are just new, they were supposed to be getting pts . So we added them to the family instead lol . How many pets do you have?
> x


I have 2 dogs-one's a Heinz 57 & the other one's a Siberian Husky pup-11 weeks old. Pictures of her here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/109475-alpha.html#post1667601


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I have 2 dogs-one's a Heinz 57 & the other one's a Siberian Husky pup-11 weeks old. Pictures of her here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/109475-alpha.html#post1667601


and they are soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## LouJ69

So, what has everyone up tonight anyways? Is it not being able to sleep, pets or are you in work like me?


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> So, what has everyone up tonight anyways? Is it not being able to sleep, pets or are you in work like me?


Your at work at 3am!!!! Whaaa:scared:


----------



## angelblue

work wow lou what do you work as ?


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up, i've been reading horror stories and watching horror films i'm to scared to sleep lol


----------



## LouJ69

I work in a residential home for people with disabilities so I have to work from 8.30 pm until 8 am supervising them while they're in bed etc.


----------



## katie200

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up, i've been reading horror stories and watching horror films i'm to scared to sleep lol


 i watched another romatic tonight it was funny but i just never really sleep lol


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> I work in a residential home for people with disabilities so I have to work from 8.30 pm until 8 am supervising them while they're in bed etc.


Howcome your allowed to come on here then if your supposed to be supervising them?


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up, i've been reading horror stories and watching horror films i'm to scared to sleep lol


Ooh, what were you watching?


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, what were you watching?


i don't know my bf put it on and said 'you'll love this' it was a bit creepy but a bit lame so i fort i'd read turns out reading about creepy stuff is morning scary than watching i feel like such a wimp so we're all on the sofa other halfs asleep ad i really need to pee but im not running upstairs in dark on my own!..i'll wait till it's light


----------



## angelblue

gonna say good night to you all hope the rest of your shift goes ok lou xxxx


----------



## $hAzZa

angelblue said:


> gonna say good night to you all hope the rest of your shift goes ok lou xxxx


G'nite angel xx


----------



## katie200

any of you watch Mongrels its sooooooooooooooooooooo funny


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> Howcome your allowed to come on here then if your supposed to be supervising them?


Well, they're all asleep in bed & there's a computer in the office here so it keeps me occupied during the night. Have to keep going down to check on them every now & then though-that's why I'm slow to post messages sometimes!


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> any of you watch Mongrels its sooooooooooooooooooooo funny


I've never even heard of it. What's it about?


----------



## LouJ69

angelblue said:


> gonna say good night to you all hope the rest of your shift goes ok lou xxxx


Thanks. Night night-talk to you soon. x


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i don't know my bf put it on and said 'you'll love this' it was a bit creepy but a bit lame so i fort i'd read turns out reading about creepy stuff is morning scary than watching i feel like such a wimp so we're all on the sofa other halfs asleep ad i really need to pee but im not running upstairs in dark on my own!..i'll wait till it's light


Lol, I was like that after I saw Paranormal Activity-I wouldn't go up the stairs on my own in the dark! Still creeps me out sometimes when I think about it!:scared:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I've never even heard of it. What's it about?


puppet comedy about five urban animals who hang out together in the back yard of an inner city pub. Starring Nelson, a metrosexual fox; Destiny, a pretentious pedigree It-bitch; Marion, a freshly-neutered wannabe tomcat; Kali, a deeply cynical pigeon; and Vince, the neighbourhood sociopath. Created by Adam Miller, developed by Jon Brown, Adam Miller and Daniel Peak, written by Jon Brown and Daniel Peak, and featuring the voices of Rufus Jones, Lucy Montgomery, Dan Tetsell, Katy Brand, Paul Kaye and Ruth Bratt. Puppets created by Talk to the Hand.

its on bbc i player


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I was like that after I saw Paranormal Activity-I wouldn't go up the stairs on my own in the dark! Still creeps me out sometimes when I think about it!:scared:


I thought most of it was boring....UNTIL THE END :scared::scared:


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> I thought most of it was boring....UNTIL THE END :scared::scared:


I know-I was fine when I watched it in the cinema, but when I went home I started thinking about it & even now it creeps me out!


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> puppet comedy about five urban animals who hang out together in the back yard of an inner city pub. Starring Nelson, a metrosexual fox; Destiny, a pretentious pedigree It-bitch; Marion, a freshly-neutered wannabe tomcat; Kali, a deeply cynical pigeon; and Vince, the neighbourhood sociopath. Created by Adam Miller, developed by Jon Brown, Adam Miller and Daniel Peak, written by Jon Brown and Daniel Peak, and featuring the voices of Rufus Jones, Lucy Montgomery, Dan Tetsell, Katy Brand, Paul Kaye and Ruth Bratt. Puppets created by Talk to the Hand.
> 
> its on bbc i player


Lol, sounds good!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, sounds good!


it is funny :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I was like that after I saw Paranormal Activity-I wouldn't go up the stairs on my own in the dark! Still creeps me out sometimes when I think about it!:scared:


lol awwwwwww


----------



## tomox

katie200 said:


> lol hi how are you doing


yeah i am good thanks, still awake though lol


----------



## katie200

whos up tonight


----------



## LouJ69

Well, I am anyway!


----------



## PurpleCrow

I was, now I'm not :lol: 

Night everyone!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Well, I am anyway!


cool how are you tonight


----------



## katie200

PurpleCrow said:


> I was, now I'm not :lol:
> 
> Night everyone!


night night


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> cool how are you tonight


I'm good-working hard of course!!!!lol:lol:


----------



## LouJ69

What you up to yourself hun?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> What you up to yourself hun?


my courses alway lol listening to dragon den lol and today i got a friend find a pic of my 18th birthday where i was wearing pink bunny ears i so went red :lol: :lol:


----------



## Felline

Im awake aswell! But think its soon time to hug the pillow as the time's 3.55 here in sweden.


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> my courses alway lol listening to dragon den lol and today i got a friend find a pic of my 18th birthday where i was wearing pink bunny ears i so went red :lol: :lol:


Well now, you're just gonna have to show us too!!!!!!


----------



## LouJ69

Felline said:


> Im awake aswell! But think its soon time to hug the pillow as the time's 3.55 here in sweden.


Ah, the night is only young!!!!!


----------



## Felline

LouJ69 said:


> Ah, the night is only young!!!!!


Young indeed, but I gotta go to work in 3 hours


----------



## LouJ69

Felline said:


> Young indeed, but I gotta go to work in 3 hours


Oh, right so-maybe you should go to bed soon so!:lol:


----------



## Felline

LouJ69 said:


> Oh, right so-maybe you should go to bed soon so!:lol:


haha yeah I've had that though aswell for a couple of hours


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Well now, you're just gonna have to show us too!!!!!!


this is me on my 18th it not funny :lol::lol:


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> this is me on my 18th it not funny :lol::lol:


Lol, you don't look very happy!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, you don't look very happy!


it had been a long day and then they bet me to wear the ears and took a pic of it ahhhhhhhhhhhh :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness

MMM Look at the time.. I will sooooooo be in trouble in the morning whilst trying to get my boys up for school... I be el groucho again.. whoooops... Irl tell them its the cyber people fault who abducted me in the night.. mwah hah ahahhaahaha


----------



## momentofmadness

katie200 said:


> it had been a long day and then they bet me to wear the ears and took a pic of it ahhhhhhhhhhhh :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Katie we been revealing pics on the gender thread..lol cum on now dont be shy..:thumbup:


----------



## katie200

this one a lot better this was on my 21 birthday and i loved this dress lol


----------



## momentofmadness

katie200 said:


> this one a lot better this was on my 21 birthday and i loved this dress lol


Lovely.. I struggle to wear dresses.. I wear them every now and then... But feel way too naked with the breeze blowin.. :~)


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> this one a lot better this was on my 21 birthday and i loved this dress lol


That dress is fab-love the colours in it!



momentofmadness said:


> Lovely.. I struggle to wear dresses.. I wear them every now and then... But feel way too naked with the breeze blowin.. :~)


I hate wearing dresses myself coz I have big legs from swimming for 15 years & I'm really paranoid about showing them off, plus I'm only a munchkin so I always look tiny in them!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness

LouJ69 said:


> That dress is fab-love the colours in it!
> 
> I hate wearing dresses myself coz I have big legs from swimming for 15 years & I'm really paranoid about showing them off, plus I'm only a munchkin so I always look tiny in them!!!!


LOL Im only 5'3" so no Maxi dresses for me..lol they will look like tents.. haha


----------



## katie200

awww thanks i hardly ever wear dresses but just loved it lol but you dont know the pain my head went though letting training hair dresser sister do my hear i wanted to screem lol


----------



## LouJ69

momentofmadness said:


> LOL Im only 5'3" so no Maxi dresses for me..lol they will look like tents.. haha


Ha, ha-me too. I'm only 5 foot *ahem* 2 inches! If I wore one of them it'd be like a wedding dress trailing along the ground!


katie200 said:


> awww thanks i hardly ever wear dresses but just loved it lol but you dont know the pain my head went though letting training hair dresser sister do my hear i wanted to screem lol


She probably tore your hair out by the roots, did she?!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Ha, ha-me too. I'm only 5 foot *ahem* 2 inches! If I wore one of them it'd be like a wedding dress trailing along the ground!
> 
> She probably tore your hair out by the roots, did she?!


yes lol and when i took it all out at the end of the night i could lay on my head it was soooo sore but that not as bad a when she was doing my other sister hair at colage and got it cort in the end for the hair dryer she wasnt happy lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> yes lol and when i took it all out at the end of the night i could lay on my head it was soooo sore but that not as bad a when she was doing my other sister hair at colage and got it cort in the end for the hair dryer she wasnt happy lol


Lol, I did that too a while ago-I had to get the scissors & cut my hair free! Hairdryers are dangerous!


----------



## Agility Springer

Evening/morning ladies and gents!!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I did that too a while ago-I had to get the scissors & cut my hair free! Hairdryers are dangerous!


tell me about it and both my sister are going to be hairdressers ahhhhhhhhh:scared:


----------



## katie200

Agility Springer said:


> Evening/morning ladies and gents!!


hi how are you


----------



## LouJ69

Agility Springer said:


> Evening/morning ladies and gents!!


Good morning-how are you? You didn't get much sleep, did you?


----------



## katie200

is anyone still up:lol::lol:


----------



## LouJ69

I am!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I am!!!!:lol::lol:


:lol::lol: thats good watch any good movies lately lol


----------



## LouJ69

Well, we went to see Get Him to the Greek last week & it was pretty funny. Hoping to go & see Eclipse next week (just have to convince OH!) Have you seen anything good?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Well, we went to see Get Him to the Greek last week & it was pretty funny. Hoping to go & see Eclipse next week (just have to convince OH!) Have you seen anything good?


i did watch a film last night but forget what was called lol it was funny though i alway have the a movie night now and agan next film i want to see is bounty hunter lol what tipe of music do you like


----------



## LouJ69

I love my movie nights! I have about 500 or so DVD's in the house so I'm never short of something to watch!Lol Sometimes I just love curling up on the sofa with the 2 dogs watching a good movie! 
I don't really have a favourite type of music to be honest, although I love Lady Gaga! You?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I love my movie nights! I have about 500 or so DVD's in the house so I'm never short of something to watch!Lol Sometimes I just love curling up on the sofa with the 2 dogs watching a good movie!
> I don't really have a favourite type of music to be honest, although I love Lady Gaga! You?


total love movie night with sailted popcorn mmmmmmmmmmmi like lady gaga but also michal buble he has such a lovely voice lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> total love movie night with sailted popcorn mmmmmmmmmmmi like lady gaga but also michal buble he has such a lovely voice lol


Yeah, I love that too! The movie rentals place near me (Xtravision, remember, it's like blockbusters!) does proper cinema popcorn-they have the popcorn popper in the shop & all! It's gorgeous & you get it in a box like in the cinema & everything! Love it! 
Haven't really listened to many of Michael Buble's songs tbh, just the few that I've heard on the radio.


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, I love that too! The movie rentals place near me (Xtravision, remember, it's like blockbusters!) does proper cinema popcorn-they have the popcorn popper in the shop & all! It's gorgeous & you get it in a box like in the cinema & everything! Love it!
> Haven't really listened to many of Michael Buble's songs tbh, just the few that I've heard on the radio.


wow wish blockbuster had one of them lol i love popcorn it so movie like lol i dont listen to meny songs i like to read books do you do any reading :lol:


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> wow wish blockbuster had one of them lol i love popcorn it so movie like lol i dont listen to meny songs i like to read books do you do any reading :lol:


Hell yeah, I never stop! I'm a total bookworm! What books/authors do you like reading?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Hell yeah, I never stop! I'm a total bookworm! What books/authors do you like reading?


sooooooooooo meny books mostly romatic though the one im reading at the moment is the girl next door by elizabeth noble it getting good whats yours i never stop reading im a right book worm lol

ahhhhhhhhhhhh i cat find the anwer to this question Why would it not be advisable to make the cat vomit after ingesting bleach?
and ive been at it since i been on hear all night


----------



## katie200

lou you still up


----------



## LouJ69

Yeah, sorry hun-just had to do a bit of work there!


----------



## LouJ69

I think my mam has that book-must borrow it on her if it's good! I usually read mystery/crime/horror stuff-James Patterson, Stephen King, although if I'm bored, I'll read anything! I'm looking for an answer for your question now!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I think my mam has that book-must borrow it on her if it's good! I usually read mystery/crime/horror stuff-James Patterson, Stephen King, although if I'm bored, I'll read anything! I'm looking for an answer for your question now!


im still looking ant it giveing me a head ack because i cant find it lol thanks 
i read a lot i have sooooooooo many books maby ill try one of though author :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Night thread is officially open!

Let the random crap commence! :lol: x


----------



## LouJ69

Lol, dunno what to say!


----------



## RockRomantic

i have cake in my eye!


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i have cake in my eye!


How did you manage that-dare I ask!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> How did you manage that-dare I ask!!!!


i had cake and used my hands to eat it and an itchy eye so i rubbed it with my cake hand


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i had cake and used my hands to eat it and an itchy eye so i rubbed it with my cake hand


Lol, for a minute there I had pictures of you just burying your face into a big cake & that's how it got in your eye, hair, ears etc!:lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, for a minute there I had pictures of you just burying your face into a big cake & that's how it got in your eye, hair, ears etc!:lol:


i'll do that next time


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> i'll do that next time


That's how I eat cake!!!:lol:


----------



## Felline

Evening Night Thread!
Whats everyone up to tonight? =)


----------



## LouJ69

Felline said:


> Evening Night Thread!
> Whats everyone up to tonight? =)


Well, I'm in work & I will be until 8 am. :Yawn:
What are you up to?


----------



## Felline

LouJ69 said:


> Well, I'm in work & I will be until 8 am. :Yawn:
> What are you up to?


oh nice. what ya work with?
I just finished watching Hachi - A dog's tale. Now im just chilling here on the forum while im trying to come with anything fun to do kinda ^^


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm trying to find something interesting to cure my bordem half tempted to clean my bathroom


----------



## Felline

RockRomantic said:


> i'm trying to find something interesting to cure my bordem half tempted to clean my bathroom


ouch then you sure must be bored


----------



## RockRomantic

Felline said:


> ouch then you sure must be bored


just a bit lol


----------



## LouJ69

Felline said:


> oh nice. what ya work with?
> I just finished watching Hachi - A dog's tale. Now im just chilling here on the forum while im trying to come with anything fun to do kinda ^^


I work in a home for people with disabilities-they're all in bed asleep & I'm supervising them. There's a few people here who've seen Hachi-haven't seen it myself but they were saying it's good for a cry!


----------



## rob158

good morning


----------



## CharleyRogan

This is more like the right time!!


----------



## LouJ69

Good afternoon to you all!:001_cool:


----------



## rob158

CharleyRogan said:


> This is more like the right time!!


finally... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Cat Detective

Well evening all - just finished filling in the microchip papers for my rescued cats, all the cakes for Sundays dog show are labelled and ready to go - cats and kittens fed, dog fed, me fed - wine going down nicely - hows everyone else !


----------



## LouJ69

Cat Detective said:


> Well evening all - just finished filling in the microchip papers for my rescued cats, all the cakes for Sundays dog show are labelled and ready to go - cats and kittens fed, dog fed, me fed - wine going down nicely - hows everyone else !


Ooh, are they cakes for human or canine consumption?!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm falling asleep :/


----------



## rob158

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm falling asleep :/


WAKE UP YOU LAZY BEGGER!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## CharleyRogan

How dare you!! LOL I have been up since 8am! and been the gym and swimming!

For the next 40 days I will be at the gym trying to become a size 8!


----------



## PurpleCrow

Trying to become a size 18 is sooooooooo much easier  

I'm going to go to bed soon... I think... Maybe...


----------



## rob158

CharleyRogan said:


> How dare you!! LOL I have been up since 8am! and been the gym and swimming!
> 
> For the next 40 days I will be at the gym trying to become a size 8!


well ive been up since 8.45am so HA :001_tt2: :laugh:

i dont even know how big a size 8 is :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> well ive been up since 8.45am so HA :001_tt2: :laugh:
> 
> i dont even know how big a size 8 is :lol:


Size 8 is slim! I am a size 16! 4 sizes up!


----------



## rob158

PurpleCrow said:


> Trying to become a size 18 is sooooooooo much easier
> 
> I'm going to go to bed soon... I think... Maybe...


i stayed on for another hour last time i say'd that :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Heeeey anyone here!


----------



## LouJ69

Yup-I'm here! *waves*


----------



## momentofmadness

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I really should be going to sleep though..lol:arf:


----------



## LouJ69

This is my last night & then I'm off for a week!


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> This is my last night & then I'm off for a week!


Do you hibernate in that time? lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm not even tired! Which surprises me!


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> Do you hibernate in that time? lol


Yeah, pretty much!!!:lol:


CharleyRogan said:


> I'm not even tired! Which surprises me!


I am-but the thought of my week off is keeping me going!:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

I'm hardly ever tired (depends how many pain-in-the-ass dogs there are at the kennels)

I do wonder sometimes whether I'm human:confused1:


----------



## LouJ69

I'm the opposite, I'm always tired! I reckon it's coz my iron levels are always low with me being a vegetarian! I'd go home tomorrow after work & sleep for a couple of hours, then I'd get up for a while & I could go back to bed tomorrow night & still get a full nights sleep!


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> I'm hardly ever tired (depends how many pain-in-the-ass dogs there are at the kennels)
> 
> _I do wonder sometimes whether I'm human_:confused1:


Yeah, I wonder that about you sometimes myself!!!:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, I wonder that about you sometimes myself!!!:lol:


.....Haven't you got work to do?

:lol:


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> .....Haven't you got work to do?
> 
> :lol:


I do, but annoying you is way more fun!!!:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> I do, but annoying you is way more fun!!!:lol:


If you like it so much, why don't you take it up as a new job? lol


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> If you like it so much, why don't you take it up as a new job? lol


I would, only the pay is low!:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> I would, only the pay is low!:lol:


That's because I have a lot of employee's :lol:

Is it just us two on here? A few people are lurking around the dark :laugh:


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> That's because I have a lot of employee's :lol:
> 
> Is it just us two on here? A few people are lurking around the dark :laugh:


Looks like it-antisocial shites!
Ok, need to go do a bit of laundry-be back in 5 mins....


----------



## LouJ69

I'm back-anyone still here?


----------



## $hAzZa

I am, not been posting tho, just watching my hamster running in wheel


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> I am, not been posting tho, just watching my hamster running in wheel


I'm bored!
It's really quiet here tonight, isn't it?


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> I'm bored!
> It's really quiet here tonight, isn't it?


Yep, there are about 20 members on still, an none are on the night thread!

Actually, I might quickly browse through the car forums 

ETA: I mean cat forums!!


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> Yep, there are about 20 members on still, an none are on the night thread!
> 
> Actually, I might quickly browse through the car forums
> 
> ETA: I mean cat forums!!


Lol, I thought there was a new forum!!!!


----------



## katie200

hi everyone


----------



## $hAzZa

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I thought there was a new forum!!!!


Wouldn't be very popular with the amount of women on here :laugh:


----------



## LouJ69

$hAzZa said:


> Wouldn't be very popular with the amount of women on here :laugh:


You might be surprised!!!!



katie200 said:


> hi everyone


Hi hun, how are you? Haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## RockRomantic

hello to you all


----------



## LouJ69

Well, hello there! How are you tonight?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> You might be surprised!!!!
> 
> Hi hun, how are you? Haven't seen you in a while!


have been really ill still getting there how are you


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> have been really ill still getting there how are you


Aw, what's wrong with you?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, what's wrong with you?


it started off with a sore though then befor i know it i was burning hot but felt soooooooo cold i couldnt walk really well kept going dizzy i think its a bug but now i have a lump on the back of my tounge at the frount of throat and im not sure if it nomal


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> it started off with a sore though then befor i know it i was burning hot but felt soooooooo cold i couldnt walk really well kept going dizzy i think its a bug but now i have a lump on the back of my tounge at the frount of throat and im not sure if it nomal


Ooh, sounds horrible! I dunno about the lump though, it might be just a cyst or an irritation brought on by the sore throat. Are you gonna go to the doc to get it checked?


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm not to bad just stuffin my face with chips and crisps  how be thee tonite?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, sounds horrible! I dunno about the lump though, it might be just a cyst or an irritation brought on by the sore throat. Are you gonna go to the doc to get it checked?


im going to ring them in the morning to see if they can fit me in i am worried as my mum said cancer word it sent me in to a hold panic


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> im going to ring them in the morning to see if they can fit me in i am worried as my mum said cancer word it sent me in to a hold panic


Ah, I wouldn't be worrying about stuff like that hun-you're just causing yourself grief. You're better off just waiting until tomorrow to see what the doctor says. Like I said, it's probably something completely harmless, brought on by being sick. x



RockRomantic said:


> i'm not to bad just stuffin my face with chips and crisps  how be thee tonite?


Ooh, I'd love something nice to eat now-you're making me hungry! There's nothing nice in work to eat!
I'm not too bad-just waiting for the moment so I can have my week off work!:Yawn:


----------



## sequeena

Hi all 

Who's still up then?

I'm on a bit of a downer  Trying to distract myself and counting the hours until OH gets home <3


----------



## RockRomantic

om nom nom


----------



## RockRomantic

sequeena said:


> Hi all
> 
> Who's still up then?
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer  Trying to distract myself and counting the hours until OH gets home <3


whens he back? why you feeling down sweetie


----------



## LouJ69

sequeena said:


> Hi all
> 
> Who's still up then?
> 
> I'm on a bit of a downer  Trying to distract myself and counting the hours until OH gets home <3


Hey hun, how are you feeling tonight?



RockRomantic said:


> om nom nom


Ah feck off you!:lol:


----------



## sequeena

RockRomantic said:


> whens he back? why you feeling down sweetie





LouJ69 said:


> Hey hun, how are you feeling tonight?


Just feeling really crap and tearful  I tend to get like this when I get by myself, it's not fun!!

He'll be back in about 6-7 hours then he won't be back in work until Wednesday night <3


----------



## $hAzZa

RockRomantic said:


> om nom nom


:lol::lol:

Tasty, huh? :laugh:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Ah, I wouldn't be worrying about stuff like that hun-you're just causing yourself grief. You're better off just waiting until tomorrow to see what the doctor says. Like I said, it's probably something completely harmless, brought on by being sick. x
> 
> i hope so becausse my nan and mny mums sister died of it and i think that why she worryed me but now i cant stop worrieing it the last thing i need to hear


----------



## LouJ69

sequeena said:


> LouJ69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hun, how are you feeling tonight?/QUOTE]
> 
> Just feeling really crap and tearful  I tend to get like this when I get by myself, it's not fun!!
> 
> He'll be back in about 6-7 hours then he won't be back in work until Wednesday night <3
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still feeling sick too?
> I get like that when I'm not feeling well, but other than that I enjoy the peace!!!!
> At least you will have a few nights together before he's back in work-make sure he makes it up to you then!!!:lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## sequeena

LouJ69 said:


> Are you still feeling sick too?
> I get like that when I'm not feeling well, but other than that I enjoy the peace!!!!
> At least you will have a few nights together before he's back in work-make sure he makes it up to you then!!!:lol:


I feel a lot better now actually 
Oh I intend to make sure he does :devil:


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> LouJ69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I wouldn't be worrying about stuff like that hun-you're just causing yourself grief. You're better off just waiting until tomorrow to see what the doctor says. Like I said, it's probably something completely harmless, brought on by being sick. x
> 
> i hope so becausse my nan and mny mums sister died of it and i think that why she worryed me but now i cant stop worrieing it the last thing i need to hear
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be fine hun, don't worry about it. The way I see it, wait until tomorrow & then see what the doctor says, if you need to worry (which you won't), worry then, but it's not worth it stressing about it before hand.
Click to expand...


----------



## LouJ69

sequeena said:


> I feel a lot better now actually
> Oh I intend to make sure he does :devil:


Lol, you make sure of that!!!!


----------



## RockRomantic

$hAzZa said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Tasty, huh? :laugh:


very  max is drooling on my foot tho and is putting me of my food



LouJ69 said:


> Hey hun, how are you feeling tonight?
> 
> Ah feck off you!:lol:


 cheek!


----------



## LouJ69

RockRomantic said:


> very  max is drooling on my foot tho and is putting me of my food
> 
> cheek!


Good, I hope he makes you sick!!!:lol:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> katie200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be fine hun, don't worry about it. The way I see it, wait until tomorrow & then see what the doctor says, if you need to worry (which you won't), worry then, but it's not worth it stressing about it before hand.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im just such a worryer alway have been had a really stressful weak not only have i been ill and now in a worrying mood i have not finched my couses got a weak the neighbour we have hext door are moveing ok there not perfect but at least they leave my mum alone and dont moan about jessie like the neighbour befor them have a bout other dogs we have had so im worrying about who the next people are going to be as my mum cant take bad neighbour it stresses her out so im total stressed
Click to expand...


----------



## $hAzZa

Night everyone, sweet dreams  xx


----------



## RockRomantic

LouJ69 said:


> Good, I hope he makes you sick!!!:lol:


i love you to


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Night everyone, sweet dreams  xx


good night


----------



## katie200

whos still up


----------



## CharleyRogan

Me! Just been watchin NCIS... and they just killed off one of my favourite characters... granted it did come out 5 years ago... but still!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Me! Just been watchin NCIS... and they just killed off one of my favourite characters... granted it did come out 5 years ago... but still!


hi how are you


----------



## CharleyRogan

My hamsters just died


----------



## classixuk

CharleyRogan said:


> My hamsters just died


What? Oh my. Sorry to hear that Charley. But you know, hamsters do have a short but active lifespan.
Did you do the best you could for him? Did he seem happy when you held him?
If so, treasure those memories and let your hamster be at peace. It happens to every living thing eventually. It can't be postponed.
Treasure what you had.


----------



## CharleyRogan

classixuk said:


> What? Oh my. Sorry to hear that Charley. But you know, hamsters do have a short but active lifespan.
> Did you do the best you could for him? Did he seem happy when you held him?
> If so, treasure those memories and let your hamster be at peace. It happens to every living thing eventually. It can't be postponed.
> Treasure what you had.


Yeah she was quite old! 19 months, she was the first ever pet I got after leaving home! I knew she was on her way cos she wasn't as fast as she used to be! I'm going to go out to the garden and bury her in a min. I can't sleep anyways :/

Forgot to say! Thanks for the CV!! I been having loadsa stuff going on, and I completely forgot to thank you!!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah she was quite old! 19 months, she was the first ever pet I got after leaving home! I knew she was on her way cos she wasn't as fast as she used to be! I'm going to go out to the garden and bury her in a min. I can't sleep anyways :/
> 
> Forgot to say! Thanks for the CV!! I been having loadsa stuff going on, and I completely forgot to thank you!!


sorry about your hamster hun 

hate cv's  typed mine up and i hate it it makes me sound so boring and rubbish


----------



## classixuk

Hope your hamster gets lots of pink running wheels and soft bedding at the rainbow bridge Charley. xx

P.S. The C.V. was my pleasure. Just read my email back and it sounds quite patronising, I am so sorry about that...I was in "teacher mode" after doing a training session at work  Hope the mechanics thing works out for you though and that the CV was some help.


----------



## classixuk

RockRomantic said:


> sorry about your hamster hun
> 
> hate cv's  typed mine up and i hate it it makes me sound so boring and rubbish


Don't be so harsh on yourself Rock.

Why not post it up (minus the address and phone number) for a critique and suggestions? I'm considering doing the same for a new idea I had.


----------



## RockRomantic

classixuk said:


> Don't be so harsh on yourself Rock.
> 
> Why not post it up (minus the address and phone number) for a critique and suggestions? I'm considering doing the same for a new idea I had.


no chance! i won't even let other half have a peek


----------



## classixuk

RockRomantic said:


> no chance! i won't even let other half have a peek


PMSL! Your wedding reception photos will be so much more embarrassing you know...go on...lol

:thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic

classixuk said:


> PMSL! Your wedding reception photos will be so much more embarrassing you know...go on...lol
> 
> :thumbup:


you make a very valid point!


----------



## CharleyRogan

classixuk said:


> Hope your hamster gets lots of pink running wheels and soft bedding at the rainbow bridge Charley. xx
> 
> P.S. The C.V. was my pleasure. Just read my email back and it sounds quite patronising, I am so sorry about that...I was in "teacher mode" after doing a training session at work  Hope the mechanics thing works out for you though and that the CV was some help.


Haha used to it! Dad was a teacher for 25 years and so is my auntie (who regularly goes into teacher mode, has no kids of her own so can't differentiate!)


----------



## $hAzZa

Too early for night thread?lol

I know I should be sleeping, but I'm too bored, if that makes any sense


----------



## Starlite

makes perfect sense to me

or am i as daft as you?? :lol:


----------



## westie~ma

Not bored, but can't sleep ... yet  Hello btw


----------



## Starlite

hello Westie~ma 

ive found amazing books on Ebay but they have 1day and 20hrs left and i soo wanna bid!

Must..keep..control.. but i want them! :cryin:


----------



## Cat Detective

Ello again - anyone about - what have you all been up to today?

We did a rather boring car boot sale in Devon for Feline Network - also played with all the foster kits for ages - they stole my cheesy chips too !


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> makes perfect sense to me
> 
> or am i as daft as you?? :lol:


If your IQ is in the minus's, then yeah :001_tongue:



westie~ma said:


> Not bored, but can't sleep ... yet  Hello btw


Hello every1! A can of cider helps me sleep, but there aint any in the fridge:scared:


----------



## $hAzZa

Cat Detective said:


> Ello again - anyone about - what have you all been up to today?
> 
> We did a rather boring car boot sale in Devon for Feline Network - also played with all the foster kits for ages - they stole my cheesy chips too !


Ahhhhhhh, first person I've seen on this forum who lives in Devon!!!!!:thumbup:

How much did you raise?? x


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up, will be of and on all nite  have a house inspection tomorrow it'll take me most of nite to have house all nice and tidy


----------



## Cat Detective

$hAzZa said:


> Ahhhhhhh, first person I've seen on this forum who lives in Devon!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> How much did you raise?? x


Aah yes - guilty as charged - I live in Paignton 

We made less than a tenner sadly - however we did do a dog show yesterday with considerably more success - we also got a few new homes for our rescue cats......


----------



## $hAzZa

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up, will be of and on all nite  have a house inspection tomorrow it'll take me most of nite to have house all nice and tidy


House inspection :confused1:


----------



## $hAzZa

Cat Detective said:


> Aah yes - guilty as charged - I live in Paignton
> 
> We made less than a tenner sadly - however we did do a dog show yesterday with considerably more success - we also got a few new homes for our rescue cats......


That's what counts, rehoming the cats 
You may have not raised much, but what you lost in funds you gained in rehoming :thumbup:

BTW, I tried to go on the link on your sig, it doesn't work  x


----------



## westie~ma

Starlite said:


> hello Westie~ma
> 
> ive found amazing books on Ebay but they have 1day and 20hrs left and i soo wanna bid!
> 
> Must..keep..control.. but i want them! :cryin:


I'm the same with the camping gear, only the stupid prices stop me, I can get it for new for a few quid more so whats the point in having seconds ... some peeps just go mad 

Resist those books :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite

RockRomantic said:


> i'm up, will be of and on all nite  have a house inspection tomorrow it'll take me most of nite to have house all nice and tidy


lol im always the same when i get an inspection, my house normally looks

"Lived in" with 1 big puppy, 6 mental kittens and the kits mum "helping" me :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic

$hAzZa said:


> House inspection :confused1:


landlord wants to inspect the house  was moaning because our mate who was evicted we stored some stuff for him two rooms full of boxes and various other bits landlord wasn't happy and now wants to check we've moved it all


----------



## RockRomantic

Starlite said:


> lol im always the same when i get an inspection, my house normally looks
> 
> "Lived in" with 1 big puppy, 6 mental kittens and the kits mum "helping" me :lol:


hate them the woman that does the inspection is so stuck up as well


----------



## $hAzZa

RockRomantic said:


> hate them the woman that does the inspection is so stuck up as well


They can't evict you if the house is slightly askew, tbh they should judge the condition of the house, not the mess or clutter which they normally do!


----------



## Cat Detective

$hAzZa said:


> That's what counts, rehoming the cats
> You may have not raised much, but what you lost in funds you gained in rehoming :thumbup:
> 
> BTW, I tried to go on the link on your sig, it doesn't work  x


oh will look at the linky - try this

Home


----------



## RockRomantic

what an odd night my phone went of so i answered it and it was a dirty phone call


----------



## $hAzZa

RockRomantic said:


> what an odd night my phone went of so i answered it and it was a dirty phone call


Seriously!!! Must be somebody you know if they got your number:eek6:


----------



## RockRomantic

$hAzZa said:


> Seriously!!! Must be somebody you know if they got your number:eek6:


i put phone down very quickly think i know who it was tho well i suspect one of two people my ex being an idiot or a so called mate that doesn't seem to understand i have a fella i'll let the fella answer it next time lol


----------



## $hAzZa

RockRomantic said:


> i put phone down very quickly think i know who it was tho well i suspect one of two people my ex being an idiot or a so called mate that doesn't seem to understand i have a fella i'll let the fella answer it next time lol


Haha, that'd make him droop :lol::lol:


----------



## classixuk

RockRomantic said:


> what an odd night my phone went of so i answered it and it was a dirty phone call


I'd call that lucky before I called it odd! :thumbup:

LOL


----------



## RockRomantic

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, that'd make him droop :lol::lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



classixuk said:


> I'd call that lucky before I called it odd! :thumbup:
> 
> LOL


lucky!!! i call it bein violated! odd men


----------



## Felline

Good evening night thread.
Hows everyone tonight?


----------



## Acacia86

Hey my little snot faces, whats happening tonight?

I had a very weird thing happen today, not to mention seriously embarrassing!  :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

What happened??


----------



## momentofmadness

I think everyone has gone?????


----------



## Felline

nah not really, Im still here atleast. Cant sleep as usual


----------



## momentofmadness

Felline said:


> nah not really, Im still here atleast. Cant sleep as usual


LOL well after doing the night shift last night and only getting up at 12 I have my usual wednesday night syndrone..lol


----------



## Felline

momentofmadness said:


> LOL well after doing the night shift last night and only getting up at 12 I have my usual wednesday night syndrone..lol


hehe I see. what ya work with?
And hows your night been?


----------



## Felline

Good evening Night thread!


----------



## $hAzZa

Good Morning! :laugh: x


----------



## $hAzZa

Anybody lurking out there..........:001_smile:


----------



## Felline

im partly here. trying to fall asleep though but im stuck infront of a documentary serie I found on the net xD


----------



## $hAzZa

Felline said:


> im partly here. trying to fall asleep though but im stuck infront of a documentary serie I found on the net xD


I'm far from tired
spent most of the day sleeping and lounging around, so really hyper now lol
What doc is it? x


----------



## Felline

$hAzZa said:


> I'm far from tired
> spent most of the day sleeping and lounging around, so really hyper now lol
> What doc is it? x


I cant say Im tired either, but better sleep now then sleep the whole day. Since it's 4am here allready I'll probably sleep to atleast 12.00 anyways.
It's a danish doc serie about young mothers. So basically it's about girls between age 14-21, their kids, and of corse their broken love-lives.
Some girls are quite fun to see, and some you just want to give a smack in the head xD


----------



## $hAzZa

Felline said:


> I cant say Im tired either, but better sleep now then sleep the whole day. Since it's 4am here allready I'll probably sleep to atleast 12.00 anyways.
> It's a danish doc serie about young mothers. So basically it's about girls between age 14-21, their kids, and of corse their broken love-lives.
> Some girls are quite fun to see, and some you just want to give a smack in the head xD


There's been a programme similar to that called '16 and pregnant' and most of them are all mardy teenagers, screaming at their mums XD
It's just gone 3am here, might go bed now....might! x


----------



## $hAzZa

Off to bed now, night night x


----------



## Felline

$hAzZa said:


> There's been a programme similar to that called '16 and pregnant' and most of them are all mardy teenagers, screaming at their mums XD
> It's just gone 3am here, might go bed now....might! x


Most girls in this show have really good relationship wih their moms. But there are other things I really dislike though... Like; most girls are smoking indoors, and of corse during pregnancy. Most every girl's drinking coke all the time, and give their tiny babies coke aswell. There are a couple that treats their pets as if they were toys, tossed around with kittens as if they were a ball or something, and as soon as the baby arrived, they let their dog live in the car, cause its not alloved in the house anymore cause it can get jealous and attack the baby. And sure that can happen, and I dont blame if they want to keep the dog and the baby separated, but to let the dog live in the car... and it is a really small car and the dog's a big labradore, why not just separate the dog and the baby in different rooms in their house instead. Pah.
"End of rant"
So you got any fun plans for the weekend then?


----------



## Felline

$hAzZa said:


> Off to bed now, night night x


Sleep tight =)


----------



## RockRomantic

i was sleepin till phone went of  i hate my boyfriends mates sometimes


----------



## dee o gee

Well Im back from holidays, think I was having withdrawl symptoms without my internet though.  Iv to be at work at 11 in the morning.  Wish there was a way to earn money without going to work.  
Anything much happen here while I was away?


----------



## dee o gee

Have all our insomniacs started going to insomniacs anon? Very quiet here lately.


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up


----------



## CharleyRogan

me tooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dee o gee

Iv some fecking problem with my right wrist and elbow which means my whole arm is in agony sometimes. I got a cyst in my wrist about 7 years ago, went to the doctor, got it x rayed and was told its 'probably' a cyst, gave me a tube of cream and off I went. Still gets very sore every now and again. Today I was washing the floors at work so it's agony now. 
Heres the weird thing though, not long back from 2 weeks holidays, for the first week and a half it was very sore, I wasn't doing much just lazing around reading a book and walking the dog, in the last 3 days I squashed a 2 hour ride on the beach, an hours hack down a lane, an hour and a half of kayaking and over an hour quad biking, and not even a little pain out of it while doing all that. Can't seem to pin anything down as to what aggravates it, used to think it was wet, damp weather but the weather was lovely on holidays (in ireland so not scorching but dry).
Recently my elbow on the same arm has been getting similar pains, my mum has tennis elbow and has described it so I know it's definetely not that, Im guessing it's just another cyst. I don't know should I pay 45 to see a doctor again just to be sent in for another x ray and told it's probably a cyst. Also since I can't pin the cause of pain down it'd be a bit hard to make an appointment, 'hmm Im sorry but Im not sure if it'l be sore on a wednesday, might be on a thursday though' 

Anyone have any experience of having cysts removed?

Oh while Im on the subject of sore bits and pieces and doctors, Il give ye a laugh. My mum was recently diagnosed with tennis elbow, was told she needed an injection into the elbow and to wait for an appointment in the hospital. Secretary in hospital told her there was at least an 18 month waiting list, most likely 2 years because she's not urgent, so basically to just live with the pain, mum told her her arm might've dropped off by then. Its ridiculous though, all it is is just one little injection into the elbow. :confused1: Same thing happened with her back. She was waiting so long to see some particular doctor that she'd had the operation and was well on the road to recovery by the time she got a call to say she'd been given a date. Must've been waiting about 3 years, needless she said to give it to some other poor sod still in pain. :scared:

I gotta go to bed now, starting to get tired.  Sorry for the long post, just had to get that out of me!


----------



## Full-Iron

dee o gee said:


> Well Im back from holidays.
> Anything much happen here while I was away?


:lol: You let your dog ddrive you? :lol:


----------



## katie200

anyone up:lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

me, but planning to go to bed soon!x


----------



## CharleyRogan

Booooring! Stay up!!


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> me, but planning to go to bed soon!x


hi how your weak been so far


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Booooring! Stay up!!


hi how are you


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Booooring! Stay up!!


Haha, not with some of the wacked up dreams I have! lol

Mebbe a few more mins....


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm good, bored really


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> hi how your weak been so far


Good, had to deal with a problem dog on saturday, he drives me INSANE:incazzato:!!!

....You? lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, not with some of the wacked up dreams I have! lol
> 
> Mebbe a few more mins....


You mean hours really!


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> You mean hours really!


..........I have a condition :lol:


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Good, had to deal with a problem dog on saturday, he drives me INSANE:incazzato:!!!
> 
> ....You? lol


my weaks gone from bad to worse i havent been well neally over that last weak then saturday i couldnt see really well out of one of my eyes and had like a line of blood going though my eye so was told not to use a computer or anything like that for a few days as it could make it worse so been boad the eye better now so back on the computer ya :thumbup:
glade your weaks going better


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm good, bored really


what are you doint tomorrow


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> my weaks gone from bad to worse i havent been well neally over that last weak then saturday i couldnt see really well out of one of my eyes and had like a line of blood going though my eye so was told not to use a computer or anything like that for a few days as it could make it worse so been boad the eye better now so back on the computer ya :thumbup:
> glade your weaks going better


Been sliding through the week like an oiled up penguin! At home most of the day, doing my own thing, catching bus into town :thumbup:
What the hell did you do to your eye? xx


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> Been sliding through the week like an oiled up penguin! At home most of the day, doing my own thing, catching bus into town :thumbup:
> What the hell did you do to your eye? xx


i dont know i think it was stress after i was ill and a bit run down but im glade it just went away lol it was hard not to be on the computer lol now i have so much courses work to catch up on :lol: it not my weak


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> what are you doint tomorrow


Tomorrow I am going the gym, and trying out a new swimming pool. Thursday going to a friends, and Saturday off to my nans! In the meanwhile, looking for jobs!


----------



## $hAzZa

katie200 said:


> i dont know i think it was stress after i was ill and a bit run down but im glade it just went away lol it was hard not to be on the computer lol now i have so much courses work to catch up on :lol: it not my weak


I always ended up drowning in coursework 

No internet: The girl who lived to tell the tale :laugh: x


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Tomorrow I am going the gym, and trying out a new swimming pool. Thursday going to a friends, and Saturday off to my nans! In the meanwhile, looking for jobs!


Ooh, what sorta jobs you interested in doing? xx


----------



## katie200

$hAzZa said:


> I always ended up drowning in coursework
> 
> No internet: The girl who lived to tell the tale :laugh: x


:lol::lol: i am drowning in courses work ahhhhh and happy to be back online got some internet shopping to do lol:lol:


----------



## dee o gee

Full-Iron said:


> :lol: You let your dog ddrive you? :lol:


Naw he drove last year, thought he'd give someone else a go this year!  He did sit on the backseat giving directions though!

We went for a drive yesterday to a place called glencar waterfall, it's about an hour from where I live and I haven't been to it since I was about 4 so we said we'd head up with the dog for a wee walk and some nice photos. 
Well I was very very disapointed with it, they had a sign up at the gate saying dog's are not allowed and on the spot fines will be given, above it was a picture of a horse with an X through it.  I can understand why no horses, there's loads of steps so it would be madness to attempt to bring a horse up it, but I can't understand why no dog's allowed, it's completely outdoor.  Iv been to loads of other outdoor attractions and Iv never had a problem with bringing the dog. 
I can understand the council (who the sign was put up by) are afraid of it being ruined by dog poo and the surrounding fields have livestock in them, but why couldn't they have put up a sign saying 'please keep your dog on a lead and pick up after it', instead of banning all dogs.  I had to sit in the car on a hot day while the others went ahead, was absolutely fuming mad.  
Made up for it though by going to a lovely lake afterwards so he could cool down a bit. He also had his first swim (well his first voluntary swim) :thumbup:


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Tomorrow I am going the gym, and trying out a new swimming pool. Thursday going to a friends, and Saturday off to my nans! In the meanwhile, looking for jobs!


hope it good i used to like swimming hope you have luck on the job hunting


----------



## $hAzZa

Been aggeess since I went swimming, normally I do it in winter when there's nothing else to do


----------



## $hAzZa

g'nite peeps, my eyes are saying no more!, lol xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> Ooh, what sorta jobs you interested in doing? xx


ANYTHING!!!! haha


----------



## $hAzZa

How is everyone on this hot night? x


----------



## $hAzZa

Has everybody been wiped off the face of the earth!?!??!! lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm heeeere!


----------



## Lyceum

Oh, I never knew there was a night thread. I'm always on about 12-1, hope you all don't mind a night thread newbie jumping in.


----------



## CharleyRogan

nope!! All are welcome!


----------



## Lyceum

CharleyRogan said:


> nope!! All are welcome!


See you're in Formby, that's where I take the boys the beach. Was beginning to think I was the only scouser on here lol.


----------



## CharleyRogan

What part are you from??


----------



## Lyceum

Sadly for me, Walton.


----------



## CharleyRogan

My Sister lives there, and my mum grew up there!!


----------



## Lyceum

Then you'll know it's bloomin awful lol.

Love to live closer to the beach, the dogs adore the beach.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I live all of about.... 20 min walk from the beach! Never go there really, apart from last week.

Went to Walton the other day, and omg, first time drove through there and it was like a free for all. Much busier to what I am used to!


----------



## Lyceum

Yeah, I'm jealous. I'd love to live somewhere quiet, not mental.

I live pretty close to a few parks though, so thats handy.

See, and here's me getting the train up to the beach and you never go lol.


----------



## HollyM

Found the tread. That beach sounds great.:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Formby beach is nice, but full of teenagers at night! My college was just over the road, but we never really went!


----------



## Lyceum

It is lovely, and miles long. Great for dog walkers. Novak was on there for hours a few weeks back playing with a giant GSD.


----------



## CharleyRogan

We have a dog, but my dad has told us not take him on the beach because 1. he isn't very social, and 2. the sand gets everywhere! My dad grew up in a house that backed on the beach, and he always had squirrels and hedgehogs in the garden. Don't see many red ones these days


----------



## Guest

Hey hope you guy's don't mind me joining in, but I'm wide awake and have no one to talk too


----------



## CharleyRogan

Course we don't mind!


----------



## Guest

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: yay, I can stop talking to the voices in my head now :lol::lol::lol:




(p.s I'm not really that crazy :scared


----------



## CharleyRogan

haha... i'm not crazy! lol *talks to self*


----------



## Guest

:scared::scared: you too huh? I blame the pixies :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm not sure it is the pixies haha!


----------



## Guest

:lol::lol:That may just be me then :arf: -runs off to find the pixies :thumbup:-


----------



## $hAzZa

Morning everyone! How is everybody? xx


----------



## Starlite

awake unfortunately! Really want to >>>>> :closedeyes:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> awake unfortunately! Really want to >>>>> :closedeyes:


Zombie nightmares? :lol: x


----------



## Carla-Jade

sorry but that made me actually laugh out loud!


----------



## $hAzZa

lol, so how is everyone? xx


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> Zombie nightmares? :lol: x


dont wanna close my eyes incase the get me! :scared: 
insomnia is a female dog ggrrrr. . .

looking for a last minute hotel room for Sat, dirty weekend away :001_tongue:

wish i could say it was with a Chippendale but sadly its the OH :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> dont wanna close my eyes incase the get me! :scared:
> insomnia is a female dog ggrrrr. . .
> 
> looking for a last minute hotel room for Sat, dirty weekend away :001_tongue:
> 
> wish i could say it was with a Chippendale but sadly its the OH :lol:


Haha, a few people on here suffer from insomnia
I'm guessing you have kids, no? :laugh:
I'm not doing much for saturday, just booked this guy to come around and do housework







:lol:


----------



## dee o gee

Well Im up again as usual. Don't know why I bother sleeping anymore, there would be more hours in the day if we didn't have to sleep.  Have to go to work at 3 tommorrow.  
I clipped the dog yesterday, he's nearly bald now.  Poor thing, the cat sat watching him, Id say she was secretely sniggering at him and making fun of him. :lol:


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, a few people on here suffer from insomnia
> I'm guessing you have kids, no? :laugh:
> I'm not doing much for saturday, just booked this guy to come around and do housework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


i have a stepdaughter who (like me) doesnt know what sleep is lol!

Wouldnt it be great if you could go to a shop for one of them :arf: Think Ann Summers should start stocking those yummy boys NOW :lol:


----------



## Starlite

dee o gee said:


> I clipped the dog yesterday, he's nearly bald now.  Poor thing, the cat sat watching him, Id say she was secretely sniggering at him and making fun of him. :lol:


OMG my evil moggy would do exactly the same :lol:


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, a few people on here suffer from insomnia
> I'm guessing you have kids, no? :laugh:
> I'm not doing much for saturday, just booked this guy to come around and do housework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Not really my type but I suppose he'd do.  My cousin's a male stripper you can have him if you want, he's also a bodybuilder!


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> Well Im up again as usual. Don't know why I bother sleeping anymore, there would be more hours in the day if we didn't have to sleep.  Have to go to work at 3 tommorrow.
> I clipped the dog yesterday, he's nearly bald now.  Poor thing, the cat sat watching him, Id say she was secretely sniggering at him and making fun of him. :lol:


LMAO :lol::lol:



Starlite said:


> i have a stepdaughter who (like me) doesnt know what sleep is lol!
> 
> Wouldnt it be great if you could go to a shop for one of them :arf: Think Ann Summers should start stocking those yummy boys NOW :lol:


And they should sell clothes and accessory sets for them too, like Build A Bear shop :lol:


----------



## dee o gee

Starlite said:


> OMG my evil moggy would do exactly the same :lol:


Poor charlie just sat there with his puppy dog eyes looking up at me, but the cat I could swear she had a grin from ear to ear and a smug look on her face. I washed her once years ago in the kitchen sink, haven't dared to attempt it since!


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> LMAO :lol::lol:
> 
> And they should sell *clothes* and accessory sets for them too, like Build A Bear shop :lol:


Sure what would you need the clothes for?


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> Sure what would you need the clothes for?


:lol: Just incase mum pops round for an intimely visit:lol:


----------



## Boxer2010

i thought i talked crap:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

Boxer2010 said:


> i thought i talked crap:thumbup:


This thread is made for nonsense crap x


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> This thread is made for nonsense crap x


I gathered that...


----------



## $hAzZa

If you think your legs ache now, wait til morning, they will be really stiff and achy! x


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> :lol: Just incase mum pops round for an intimely visit:lol:


Hmm ya that could get awkward allright, 'hi mum, have you met my new boyfriend yet?'


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> :lol:


Evening good sir, I have arrived for you  :001_cool: :001_wub:


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> If you think your legs ache now, wait til morning, they will be really stiff and achy! x


awk no its not that sort of pain... its like a burning type pain lactic acid type job.

lack of fluids today just I think


----------



## Boxer2010

why is everyone posting my picture


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> Hmm ya that could get awkward allright, 'hi mum, have you met my new boyfriend yet?'


'Why is he naked? Well, I just had a chip pan fire and it burned all of his clothes off' :001_rolleyes:


----------



## $hAzZa

Boxer2010 said:


> why is everyone posting my picture


:lol: Remember, be at my place for 1pm, I got a stack of ironing for you to do for me! x


----------



## Boxer2010

is that your name for it these days... beware she lethal with the chains


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> Evening good sir, I have arrived for you  :001_cool: :001_wub:


Sir!?!?! He's not gay (I hope!) :lol: x


----------



## Starlite

dee o gee said:


> Sure what would you need the clothes for?


bit of roleplay never hurt anyone 



$hAzZa said:


> :lol: Just incase mum pops round for an intimely visit:lol:


at least you dont have a mum like mine, she'd be like 
"ooh, when's my turn?" :lol:


----------



## Boxer2010

Starlite said:


> bit of roleplay never hurt anyone


ouch, there goes my innocence


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> bit of roleplay never hurt anyone
> 
> at least you dont have a mum like mine, she'd be like
> "ooh, when's my turn?" :lol:


and dad?
'quit pusing in line!' lol x


----------



## $hAzZa

Boxer2010 said:


> is that your name for it these days... beware she lethal with the chains


lethal things turn people on  :lol: x


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> lethal things turn people on  :lol: x


dream on


----------



## $hAzZa

Boxer2010 said:


> dream on


I would if I could go to sleep


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> Sir!?!?! He's not gay (I hope!) :lol: x


well actually there is a slight problem, turns out he isn't who you think!!!

Look what happened when the mask fell off...



oh well never mind, suppose i'll have to keep him for myself now :nonod:

pmsl I really need to get a life


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> I would if I could go to sleep


I think i may just go put the runners on and go for a wee jog with a water sack see how it helps


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> well actually there is a slight problem, turns out he isn't who you think!!!
> 
> Look what happened when the mask fell off...
> 
> 
> 
> oh well never mind, suppose i'll have to keep him for myself now :nonod:
> 
> pmsl I really need to get a life


PSML :lol: So THATS what you were doing :lol:
you never know, that's what he may look like under his clothes  lol x


----------



## $hAzZa

Boxer2010 said:


> I think i may just go put the runners on and go for a wee jog with a water sack see how it helps


At this time of night!?!?!


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> PSML :lol: So THATS what you were doing :lol:
> you never know, that's what he may look like under his clothes  lol x


Yes, there's always a reason behind me going quiet pmsl 

haha I hope it is!! Really want to send it to him and see if it appears on the fridge in the next series of Peep Show or something haha that would be hilarious!!


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> At this time of night!?!?!


seconded, my OH was annoyed because when he went to pick up our

takeaway tonite he had to walk across the street to get a 2l of juice - ACROSS

THE STREET! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> Yes, there's always a reason behind me going quiet pmsl
> 
> haha I hope it is!! Really want to send it to him and see if it appears on the fridge in the next series of Peep Show or something haha that would be hilarious!!


:lol::lol: Send it to Rob for him to have as a poster in his room, that would be awkward if david walked in an saw it :lol:

I'm guessing you follow him on twitter? x


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> :lol::lol: Send it to Rob for him to have as a poster in his room, that would be awkward if david walked in an saw it :lol:
> 
> I'm guessing you follow him on twitter? x


LOL that would be ace! I so want that to happen pmsl

Yeah! He's always on at like 5am and really strange times, probably now actually lol

He got mugged not so long since, didn't he bless him


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> LOL that would be ace! I so want that to happen pmsl
> 
> Yeah! He's always on at like 5am and really strange times, probably now actually lol
> 
> He got mugged not so long since, didn't he bless him


Hmm, I wonder who would do such a thing...............


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> Hmm, I wonder who would do such a thing...............


I don't know but they must have been slightly mad, and awake during the early hours... hmm!! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> seconded, my OH was annoyed because when he went to pick up our
> 
> takeaway tonite he had to walk across the street to get a 2l of juice - ACROSS
> 
> THE STREET! :lol:


Poor guy, bet he's all puffed out! Needs to rest for a few days


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> I don't know but they must have been slightly mad, and awake during the early hours... hmm!! :lol:


This isn't looking good for you :laugh: x


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> Hmm, I wonder who would do such a thing...............


Sure who in the name of god in their right mind would still be on the internet at this time of night, very weird peeps.  :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> I don't know but they must have been slightly mad, and awake during the early hours... hmm!! :lol:





dee o gee said:


> Sure who in the name of god in their right mind would still be on the internet at this time of night, very weird peeps.  :lol:


I'm onto you two! :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

dee o gee said:


> Sure who in the name of god in their right mind would still be on the internet at this time of night, very weird peeps.  :lol:


I know! I mean... don't people have lives on a Thursday night? Student night, so cheap drinks!

Where you all live do you have a studenty night?


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> This isn't looking good for you :laugh: x


oi, i'll have you know I was the brave heroine that scared the dirty theif away! I just so happened to be there at the same time, funny that innit


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> oi, i'll have you know I was the brave heroine that scared the dirty theif away! I just so happened to be there at the same time, funny that innit


All too much of a coincidence....
I think that the theif you scared away was dee o gee x


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> All too much of a coincidence....
> I think that the theif you scared away was dee o gee x


I thought she looked familiar!!

There was absoutely no chance it was all a set up though, it's all just one big coincidence! Really! :scared:


----------



## dee o gee

CharleyRogan said:


> I know! I mean... don't people have lives on a Thursday night? Student night, so cheap drinks!
> 
> Where you all live do you have a studenty night?


Yep, thursday night too! A life, what's that? :confused1:



$hAzZa said:


> All too much of a coincidence....
> I think that the theif you scared away was dee o gee x


Its ok Im back, my stoopid internet died and I had to reboot the lappy, think it may be a sign! Me thief, never! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> I know! I mean... don't people have lives on a Thursday night? Student night, so cheap drinks!
> 
> Where you all live do you have a studenty night?


Hey Charley! No, I don't have student parties, but me neighbours do  x


----------



## dee o gee

Think it was me who scared everyone away. :confused1: Where'd ye all go? *smells herself*


----------



## Tigerneko

dee o gee said:


> Think it was me who scared everyone away. :confused1: Where'd ye all go? *smells herself*


lol I think they've all fallen asleep! Wimps lol :thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee

Lightweights!


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> lol I think they've all fallen asleep! Wimps lol :thumbup:


Ahem, I'm still wide awake! I'm really hot though


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> Ahem, I'm still wide awake! I'm really hot though


thats coz your hot stuff $hazza :lol:


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> Ahem, I'm still wide awake! I'm really hot though


Talk about full of herself!  :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> thats coz your hot stuff $hazza :lol:





dee o gee said:


> Talk about full of herself!  :lol:


Oh har, har! this time of night brings out the PF pervs :lol:


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> Oh har, har! this time of night brings out the PF pervs :lol:


:lol: :lol: How dare you call us that! :lol: Sorry Im cheating on ye, trying to upload photos onto another forum! Fecking lappy is driving me mad, anyone wanna buy me a new one? :confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> Oh har, har! this time of night brings out the PF pervs :lol:


haha Perverts and muggers, PF is a scary place to be at night!!


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> haha Perverts and muggers, PF is a scary place to be at night!!


LMAO :lol::lol: I'm hiding under the covers! lol x


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> :lol: :lol: How dare you call us that! :lol: Sorry Im cheating on ye, trying to upload photos onto another forum! Fecking lappy is driving me mad, anyone wanna buy me a new one? :confused1:


Verbatim will buy you new one


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> Verbatim will buy you new one


i'll get one of my accomplices to relieve someone of theirs on their way home from work 

any particular requests LOL


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> i'll get one of my accomplices to relieve someone of theirs on their way home from work
> 
> any particular requests LOL


You have a way with wording things :lol:

Mind stealing an iPad while you're in her handbag  x


----------



## dee o gee

Verbatim said:


> i'll get one of my accomplices to relieve someone of theirs on their way home from work
> 
> any particular requests LOL


Ah thanks your so nice, beg, borrow or steal one for me! :thumbup: Anything that doesn't take half an hour to do something, keep crashing and have feck all hard drive space on it will do, a nice shiny pink sony vaio would be nice! :thumbup: Hmm we might have the authorities watching us after all this talk of thieves, muggers and robberies, just don't tell them anything!


----------



## Tigerneko

$hAzZa said:


> You have a way with wording things :lol:
> 
> Mind stealing an iPad while you're in her handbag  x


Consider it yours!!

Right im off out to do some mugging, those students will be making their way home soon, one of the beggars has to have some technology on them pmsl

LOL goodnight PF Insomniacs


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> You have a way with wording things :lol:
> 
> Mind stealing an iPad while you're in her handbag  x


That sounds like a sanitary towel! :lol: Think they could've come up with something a bit more original! An iphone 4 would be nice too! Anyone else want to put in an order?


----------



## Tigerneko

dee o gee said:


> Ah thanks your so nice, beg, borrow or steal one for me! :thumbup: Anything that doesn't take half an hour to do something, keep crashing and have feck all hard drive space on it will do, a nice shiny pink sony vaio would be nice! :thumbup: Hmm we might have the authorities watching us after all this talk of thieves, muggers and robberies, just don't tell them anything!


Sorted!! lol!

Yeah we've probably got MI5 lurking on the thread as we speak... or type 

if any laptops or iPads get stolen in my area tonight i'm gonna be in for it :lol:

nighty night


----------



## dee o gee

Verbatim said:


> Consider it yours!!
> 
> Right im off out to do some mugging, those students will be making their way home soon, one of the beggars has to have some technology on them pmsl
> 
> LOL goodnight PF Insomniacs


Goodnight, happy mugging! :thumbup: 
Think I might hit the sack soon too, Iv been dying to pee for the last half hour but don't want to wake the whole house going down the stairs.


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> That sounds like a sanitary towel! :lol: Think they could've come up with something a bit more original! An iphone 4 would be nice too! Anyone else want to put in an order?


:lol: 
The new, extra-absorbant iPad, now comes with wings! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Verbatim said:


> Sorted!! lol!
> 
> Yeah we've probably got MI5 lurking on the thread as we speak... or type
> 
> if any laptops or iPads get stolen in my area tonight i'm gonna be in for it :lol:
> 
> nighty night


Nighty night, don't oversleep  :laugh: x


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> Goodnight, happy mugging! :thumbup:
> Think I might hit the sack soon too, Iv been dying to pee for the last half hour but don't want to wake the whole house going down the stairs.


You have no toilet upstairs!:confused1:


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> :lol:
> The new, extra-absorbant iPad, now comes with wings! :lol:


:lol: Wonder would they use it for their next ad. :thumbup: Always ipads, keeping you dry and fresh all day long! :lol:


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> :lol:
> The new, extra-absorbant iPad, now comes with wings! :lol:


you should be in advertising lol!


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> :lol: Wonder would they use it for their next ad. :thumbup: Always ipads, keeping you dry and fresh all day long! :lol:


PSML :lol::lol: Would totally rep you if I didn't use it all up! 
Will do later That was a good one! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> you should be in advertising lol!


I'd end up laughing myself to death on TV in mid sentence :lol:


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> You have no toilet upstairs!:confused1:


I sort of broke it about 3 years ago, then I broke it again about 3 months ago so definetely out of bounds now. I actually broke the one downstairs too but it got fixed again, pulled the handle too hard and it came off!  Think it was me who pulled the cord off the shower switch too but thats been fixed too. :lol: Im a bit unlucky when it comes to bathrooms! :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm back. Is there anyone here?


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> PSML :lol::lol: Would totally rep you if I didn't use it all up!
> Will do later That was a good one! :lol:


:thumbup: :thumbup: Suppose I better rep you back! I really should sleep, Iv to go to work in 11 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## Starlite

yep, were lurking in the darkness waiting for someone to pass by so we can mug em :devil:


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> I sort of broke it about 3 years ago, then I broke it again about 3 months ago so definetely out of bounds now. I actually broke the one downstairs too but it got fixed again, pulled the handle too hard and it came off!  Think it was me who pulled the cord off the shower switch too but thats been fixed too. :lol: Im a bit unlucky when it comes to bathrooms! :lol:


Would hate to have you as a guest! lol
Our downstairs loo kept breaking, and called plumber out atleast 4 times in a month to sort it out! He managed to squeeze alotta money out of us. Called another plumber and he fixed it no problem, has worked since


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> yep, were lurking in the darkness waiting for someone to pass by so we can mug em :devil:


Now now, we won't mug them at first, we will ask politely
'May we steal all your money and iPads?'
if they say no, blow the whistle and I will come out of the hedges with a baseball bat :thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee

Starlite said:


> yep, were lurking in the darkness waiting for someone to pass by so we can mug em :devil:


And steal their laptops, iphones and sanitary towels woops I mean ipads. :lol:



$hAzZa said:


> Would hate to have you as a guest! lol
> Our downstairs loo kept breaking, and called plumber out atleast 4 times in a month to sort it out! He managed to squeeze alotta money out of us. Called another plumber and he fixed it no problem, has worked since


We really should call a plumber about it, it's getting a bit ridiculous. Mum called a plumber out once because her washing machine wasn't washing things with hot water, he looked at it pressed the cold wash button back out again and said 'that'l be 50 please, oh and you might want to read the instructions'. :lol: Don't think we'l be getting that plumber back out, he'd probably pull the handle ad it'd work!


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> Now now, we won't mug them at first, we will ask politely
> 'May we steal all your money and iPads?'
> if they say no, blow the whistle and I will come out of the hedges with a baseball bat :thumbup:


Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Hope there isin't any muggings tonight or the finger will be pointed this way! :lol:


----------



## Starlite

dee o gee said:


> Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Hope there isin't any muggings tonight or the finger will be pointed this way! :lol:


shhhhh, i think they're onto us!

look innocent :aureola:


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> Sounds like a plan! :thumbup: Hope there isin't any muggings tonight or the finger will be pointed this way! :lol:





Starlite said:


> shhhhh, i think they're onto us!
> 
> look innocent :aureola:


Sorry guys, looks like your gonna have to find another baseballbat-smacker, I'm going to bed now!

Night night nutters  xx


----------



## dee o gee

Starlite said:


> shhhhh, i think they're onto us!
> 
> look innocent :aureola:


:aureola: Singing: Nothing to see here!


----------



## dee o gee

$hAzZa said:


> Sorry guys, looks like your gonna have to find another baseballbat-smacker, I'm going to bed now!
> 
> Night night nutters  xx


Night night! :thumbup: We'l continue our mugging another night! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

dee o gee said:


> Night night! :thumbup: We'l continue our mugging another night! :lol:


Haha, no mugging until then!
Night all  xx


----------



## Waterlily

Good Morning Noodles  behaving yaselves I see


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> At this time of night!?!?!


best time of night for it, I admit I looked a bit strange, with shorts and a coat but sure I slept when I came home


----------



## Tigerneko

haha I am loving this, it's like the Pet Forums Organised Crime Committee 

can't wait for the next installment tonight, we can share our booty and ill gotten gains with one another pmsl


----------



## Carla-Jade

i msut have gone to bed too early!!


----------



## Starlite

Carla-Jade said:


> i msut have gone to bed too early!!


yep all the nutters come out in the early hours lol

Come to the dark side Carla. . we have cookies! :ihih:


----------



## Carla-Jade

Starlite said:


> yep all the nutters come out in the early hours lol
> 
> Come to the dark side Carla. . we have cookies! :ihih:


cookies??? im SO there!!! plus im a nutter


----------



## $hAzZa

:lol:


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> :lol:


Now I'm fine with cookies it's you know what I run away from.


----------



## Carla-Jade

:drool: im right over to the dark side :yesnod:


----------



## $hAzZa




----------



## Waterlily

$hAzZa said:


>


hahaha your a stirrer lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


>


Sticks fingers in ears lalalala not listening or looking at that polo.:scared:


----------



## Starlite

Waterlily said:


> hahaha your a stirrer lol :lol: :lol:


yep, take that spoon off her!


----------



## Waterlily

Starlite said:


> yep, take that spoon off her!


:scared: I aint into spooning mate  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Waterlily said:


> hahaha your a stirrer lol :lol: :lol:


I'm seeing more polo's out to get me.:scared:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> yep, take that spoon off her!










:001_wub: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily




----------



## Carla-Jade

$hAzZa said:


> :001_wub: :lol:


im in love!!! gorge piccy!!


----------



## $hAzZa

Waterlily said:


>


:lol::lol::lol: I almost bought a poster like that!:lol: x


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> :lol::lol::lol: I almost bought a poster like that!:lol: x


Phew thought you were going to tease me with anotherscarey polo still trying to escape that one that keeps popping under your posts lol.:scared:


----------



## Carla-Jade

danielled said:


> Phew thought you were going to tease me with anotherscarey polo still trying to escape that one that keeps popping under your posts lol.:scared:


where you said posts at the end there, i read it as potatoes :lol: im ovbsessed with food :eek6:


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> where you said posts at the end there, i read it as potatoes :lol: im ovbsessed with food :eek6:


Oops I've done that before thank goodness nobody misread it as polo's can't escape them at the minute they are scarey.:scared:


----------



## Carla-Jade

danielled said:


> Oops I've done that before thank goodness nobody misread it as polo's can't escape them at the minute they are scarey.:scared:


its ok... i will eat them all up so they wont get to you!


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> its ok... i will eat them all up so they wont get to you!


Thank you I've got a phobia of polo's and half the forum is teasing me especially Shazza lol putting a packet of polo's in her siggie.:scared::scared:


----------



## Carla-Jade

danielled said:


> Thank you I've got a phobia of polo's and half the forum is teasing me especially Shazza lol putting a packet of polo's in her siggie.:scared::scared:


meanies!! did i read it was the CT machine that caused the polo dislike?


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> meanies!! did i read it was the CT machine that caused the polo dislike?


Yep you read right the CT machine looked like a giant polo it was bigger than me it spoke and I had to lie in it.:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## $hAzZa

Guys, why are we talking on the night thread when it's nearly 4pm? :lol:


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Guys, why are we talking on the night thread when it's nearly 4pm? :lol:


Errrr oops I don't know me thinks we need another thread lol for the daytime.:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

danielled said:


> Yep you read right the CT machine looked like a giant polo it was bigger than me it spoke and I had to lie in it.:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


dad's had a few. it speaks??? ok that is SO wrong! if it cant breathe by itself it should jsut not speak!!!


----------



## Waterlily

its night here


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> dad's had a few. it speaks??? ok that is SO wrong! if it cant breathe by itself it should jsut not speak!!!


It did speak it told me to hold my breath and then breathe it was an american voice on it think it's a recording had to do what it said.


----------



## Carla-Jade

its always night for me :ihih:


----------



## Guest

Carla-Jade said:


> its always night for me :ihih:


Oops brb just need to change the capital I in my siggie to a small i.


----------



## $hAzZa

Waterlily said:


> its night here


I know! It's like 11pm, that seems so wierd! lol x


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have bought boybands v girlbands for my wii and I love it! Haha great when you have had a drink!


----------



## dee o gee

Haven't played my wii in ages, must start again but I still remember the pain of it! :lol: 
Part of me is seriously considering investing in a quad! :thumbup: Someone tell me Im mad? :scared:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I never really played my wii until i saw some games that i actually wanted!


----------



## Carla-Jade

was soooo happy at 4.30 when willow woke me up cryin g at my door... i thought she needed the toilet so i was proud. she dragged me all the way down here... cos she wanted food!!! i was less than impressed, i made her dgo out but refused to do owt. she made me get up at 9am & she has the cheek to be asleep in her bed atm!!


----------



## rob158

good morning


----------



## CharleyRogan

Moooorning! I had a good day yesterday


----------



## bullet

rob158 said:


> good morning


afternoon:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

i only got up at 8pm haha


----------



## rob158

how so? .......



CharleyRogan said:


> Moooorning! I had a good day yesterday


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah but at least now.... we have some sort of defence cos we is clever cos we thought of this!


You is clever and a saucepot :001_wub:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I got a job! Only been unemployed for 3 weeks!


----------



## Boxer2010

CharleyRogan said:


> i only got up at 8pm haha


tut tut disgraceful... you missed out on a full day


----------



## rob158

ive been awake since 6am :laugh:



CharleyRogan said:


> i only got up at 8pm haha


----------



## CharleyRogan

I was awake till around 10am this mornin! I don't do days! I'm like a vampire, I hate daylight!


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> I got a job! Only been unemployed for 3 weeks!


Aw, well done!!! What job is it?? xxxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Valet, basically its waitress, bar staff, and a bit of washing up in kitchen


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> I was awake till around 10am this mornin! I don't do days! I'm like a vampire, I hate daylight!


Not like the ones from Twlight, they sparkle!??!?! :scared::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Valet, basically its waitress, bar staff, and a bit of washing up in kitchen


Not bad, not bad at all!
Wouldn't fancy doing the dishes tho lol x


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> Not like the ones from Twlight, they sparkle!??!?! :scared::lol:


just dont take her out for a steak:lol:


----------



## rob158

whats with all theres Junior Member charley :laugh: I know whats happing here!
I go off line for two days and you try to replace me :lol:


----------



## Boxer2010

CharleyRogan said:


> I was awake till around 10am this mornin! I don't do days! I'm like a vampire, I hate daylight!


ahhhh no... my boxer girl has me up at 8 every morning

I can't get enough hours in the day its unreal


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> whats with all theres Junior Member charley :laugh: I know whats happing here!
> I go off line for two days and you try to replace me :lol:


We didn't think you'd realise lmao


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> Not like the ones from Twlight, they sparkle!??!?! :scared::lol:


don't you ladies quite enjoy things that sparkle?


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> just dont take her out for a steak:lol:


:lol::lol: I know somebody whos itching to tho.....:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> Not like the ones from Twlight, they sparkle!??!?! :scared::lol:


Didn't sparkle last time I checked haha


----------



## Starlite

CharleyRogan said:


> I got a job! Only been unemployed for 3 weeks!


wow congrats :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> :lol::lol: I know somebody whos itching to tho.....:lol:


Please elaborate! LMAO


----------



## Boxer2010

$hAzZa said:


> :lol::lol: I know somebody whos itching to tho.....:lol:


are you trying to match make again...tut tut you really need to nip that in the bud :arf:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Are they rich? Do they have a car and lots of animals, high powered job and a house?

If not, then its just not gonna work out LMAO


----------



## $hAzZa

Boxer2010 said:


> are you trying to match make again...tut tut you really need to nip that in the bud :arf:


Haha, nooo, your too far away unfortunately
It's that O'mali guy, the one that thinks your hawt and sultry lol x


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Are they rich? Do they have a car and lots of animals, high powered job and a house?
> 
> If not, then its just not gonna work out LMAO


Oh yeah, that's bullet out too then :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> wow congrats :thumbup:


Heey starlite, howz you hun? t'was funny last night :laugh:x


----------



## rob158

$hAzZa said:


> Oh yeah, that's bullet out too then :lol:


mawahaha :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, nooo, your too far away unfortunately
> It's that O'mali guy, the one that thinks your hawt and sultry lol x


Its a bit weird right, on this site in the last week people keep saying that :/ If they actually saw me in real life they'd think very different.

My car has no street cred and everyone takes the mickey, I'm not a stick thin size 8 person and work in a casino. Not the most interesting life!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone who wants to take me out tho... its a date HAHA! (N.B Not accepting applications from nutjobs, or psychos)


----------



## Boxer2010

CharleyRogan said:


> Its a bit weird right, on this site in the last week people keep saying that :/ If they actually saw me in real life they'd think very different.
> 
> My car has no street cred and everyone takes the mickey, I'm not a stick thin size 8 person and work in a casino. Not the most interesting life!


shouldn't really be putting yourself down... 

i'm the only person who can get away with putting themselves down around here


----------



## $hAzZa

What about the people who arn't...



CharleyRogan said:


> rich...car....lots of animals...high powered job and a house


----------



## rob158

anyone watch key of awesome on youtube? i cant get there kesha song out my head :laugh:

YouTube - TIK TOK KESHA Parody: Glitter Puke - Key of Awe$ome #13


----------



## rob158

well thats me out as well then........ :lol:



CharleyRogan said:


> (N.B Not accepting applications from nutjobs, or psychos)


----------



## $hAzZa

PF is a rehabilitation site for nuts and wackos anyway :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> What about the people who arn't...


I suppose we could give them a try!

I'm not really that bothered if they rich or have a car or a house. All I ask is they aren't still living at home, GSOH, Tall, Dark Haired, and like animals!

Oh and older than me. Like 21- 30ish


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> I suppose we could give them a try!
> 
> I'm not really that bothered if they rich or have a car or a house. All I ask is they aren't still living at home, GSOH, Tall, Dark Haired, and like animals!
> 
> Oh and older than me. Like 21- 30ish










:lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> :lol::lol:


HAHAHAHAHA

No!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Oh and they gotta be clever!


----------



## rob158

well i was out from the nutjobs or psychos bit anyway :lol:



CharleyRogan said:


> I suppose we could give them a try!
> 
> I'm not really that bothered if they rich or have a car or a house. All I ask is they aren't still living at home, GSOH, Tall, Dark Haired, and like animals!
> 
> Oh and older than me. Like 21- 30ish


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No!


Minus the clothes and glasses, he'd be good looking
You can tell by his face he's not a nerd


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> well i was out from the nutjobs or psychos bit anyway :lol:


Don't think you as bad as last one, who phoned me to say he was coming to kill me :/


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Don't think you as bad as last one, who phoned me to say he was coming to kill me :/


:eek6::eek6::confused1:


----------



## $hAzZa

Where's LouJ? Don't see her much on nights anymore x


----------



## rob158

im not that bad :laugh:



CharleyRogan said:


> Don't think you as bad as last one, who phoned me to say he was coming to kill me :/


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> Minus the clothes and glasses, he'd be good looking
> You can tell by his face he's not a nerd


Have you got that picture then? May reconsider!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

$hAzZa said:


> :eek6::eek6::confused1:


Yup had too much to drink and said was going drive all the way to mine to kill me, and he didn't care if anyone saw him do it!

So think its my turn for someone nice!


----------



## rob158

mayby you should give up men all together.....you could always turn gay.. :lol:



CharleyRogan said:


> Yup had too much to drink and said was going drive all the way to mine to kill me, and he didn't care if anyone saw him do it!
> 
> So think its my turn for someone nice!


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Yup had too much to drink and said was going drive all the way to mine to kill me, and he didn't care if anyone saw him do it!
> 
> So think its my turn for someone nice!


Just to check, your still not with this guy then?
Seems he lets rip when p*ssed out his brains!
Btw, I have no pics, just a broad imagination :laugh: xx


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> mayby you should give up men all together.....you could always turn gay.. :lol:


YouTube - Spongebob - If You Were Gay lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Haha would I do better if I was gay? Nope not still with him thank god!


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Haha would I do better if I was gay? Nope not still with him thank god!


Dunno, theres only one way to find out:001_cool:
Thats good, glad you ditched the w***er


----------



## CharleyRogan

Haha don't think the parents would take to two of their kids being gay. Brother beat me to it! Maybe I'll go both ways LMAO


----------



## $hAzZa

CharleyRogan said:


> Haha don't think the parents would take to two of their kids being gay. Brother beat me to it! Maybe I'll go both ways LMAO


Best of both worlds I say :thumbup:
Bit of a coincince that your bro is gay, wasn't expecting you to say that :laugh:


----------



## rob158

i love spongebob :lol:

YouTube - Iron Spongebob - Trooper



$hAzZa said:


> YouTube - Spongebob - If You Were Gay lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I HATE spongebob with a passion! Yup my 19 year old brother is gay!!


----------



## MerlinsMum

Anyone still up??????? i am boooooored and the rest of the internet's gone to bed.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup, we are just discussing whether I should turn gay! Great topic for early morning!


----------



## rob158

youz ever seen this its mad :lol:

YouTube - You've been GOTH BLOCKED !


----------



## MerlinsMum

CharleyRogan said:


> Haha don't think the parents would take to two of their kids being gay. Brother beat me to it! Maybe I'll go both ways LMAO


HAH well my friend Luke who is now 20, (the teenage lad I never had, I'm his other mum), finally 'came out' about 2 yrs ago. His mum was horrified, but mainly cos his older sister was already gay!


----------



## MerlinsMum

rob158 said:


> youz ever seen this its mad :lol:
> 
> YouTube - You've been GOTH BLOCKED !


Norway missed out. That should have been a Eurovision entry. It would have won.


----------



## rob158

im on youtube now so i hope your not trying to get me me me me me me me:lol:

YouTube - The Muppets: Ode To Joy


----------



## $hAzZa

:lol:
YouTube - The Emo Kid Song


----------



## rob158

just leave me me me me me me me meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:lol:

YouTube - The Muppets: Habanera


----------



## rob158

my friends used to all go about singing this,:laugh: ive never seen the vidio for it,



$hAzZa said:


> :lol:
> YouTube - The Emo Kid Song


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> my friends used to all go about singing this,:laugh: ive never seen the vidio for it,


It's dark humour lol x


----------



## MerlinsMum

OK so who's seen this one? It's class.

YouTube - Newport (Ymerodraeth State of Mind)


----------



## $hAzZa

YouTube - Stephen Fry and the Smell of LOL
Are we all just gonna post youtube vids? lol x


----------



## MerlinsMum

$hAzZa said:


> Are we all just gonna post youtube vids? lol x


Why not? F*** all on the telly. unless you actually liked Ideal which I never did.


----------



## rob158

i've never seen that, but i have to show it to my mum tomorrow alicia keys drives her mad :lol:



MerlinsMum said:


> OK so who's seen this one? It's class.
> 
> YouTube - Newport (Ymerodraeth State of Mind)


----------



## $hAzZa

MerlinsMum said:


> Why not? F*** all on the telly. unless you actually liked Ideal which I never did.


Haha, I'm in bed watching hamster running mad in wheel, that's my entertainment :laugh:


----------



## rob158

YouTube - Jeremy Clarkson Beatbox - Swede Mason


----------



## $hAzZa

FUNNIEST MOVIE EVER!!!
YouTube - asdfmovie2:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum

$hAzZa said:


> Haha, I'm in bed watching hamster running mad in wheel, that's my entertainment :laugh:


Life's got down to that, huh?


----------



## rob158

YouTube - Lady Gaga Telephone Parody (ft Beyonce): Key of Awesome #17


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> YouTube - Jeremy Clarkson Beatbox - Swede Mason


:lol::lol::lol:
I like the bit where he goes 'beep beep beep' lol x


----------



## MerlinsMum

Now you come to mention youtube, I might just go to iplayer and re-watch all the Mongrels episodes.

If that doesn't go to DVD I am going to be one peed off person. 
Did you just call me a ****?????


----------



## $hAzZa

YouTube - May's Hello I love james may :lol:


----------



## rob158

ha ha thats crazy :lol:



$hAzZa said:


> FUNNIEST MOVIE EVER!!!
> YouTube - asdfmovie2:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

YouTube - GREAT NEWS!
GREAT NEWS!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> ha ha thats crazy :lol:


'I like trains....*SMASH* :lol:


----------



## rob158

YouTube - Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom - Parry Gripp 



$hAzZa said:


> Haha, I'm in bed watching hamster running mad in wheel, that's my entertainment :laugh:


----------



## MerlinsMum

BBC iPlayer - Mongrels: Episode 6

over and out.
I want to see the Catherine Tate fleas again.


----------



## rob158

wheres every one gone anyway? have we killed them all with over exposure to youtubenes :lol:


----------



## rob158

ha ah ha :lol:



MerlinsMum said:


> BBC iPlayer - Mongrels: Episode 6
> 
> over and out.
> I want to see the Catherine Tate fleas again.


----------



## $hAzZa

rob158 said:


> YouTube - Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom - Parry Gripp


Awwwww, I love that vid!! soo cute with the little hamsters and broccoli:001_tt1:

I think it's cos its 3am lol x


----------



## $hAzZa

I'm off to bed now, goodnight xx


----------



## rob158

yeah me too 

good night.


$hAzZa said:


> I'm off to bed now, goodnight xx


----------



## CharleyRogan

rob158 said:


> yeah me too
> 
> good night.


Why you killing my thread? HAHAHAHA


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone here?


----------



## Starlite

yes i am 

i was thinking of going to the all night Tescos and shouting at the cheese

what do you think? :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its not gonna be open! Its sunday remember!


----------



## Carla-Jade

hhhaa you think starlight went to shout at the cheese before she got your message? slept in the carpark mumbling about cheese?!


----------



## Starlite

Carla-Jade said:


> hhhaa you think starlight went to shout at the cheese before she got your message? slept in the carpark mumbling about cheese?!


not much else to do at 3am, im very creative in combating my boredom


----------



## Waterlily

borrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrred !!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Helllllo anyone here?


----------



## hawksport

Where have you been tonight?


----------



## Guest

CharleyRogan said:


> Helllllo anyone here?


no.........................


----------



## k4r4

im just in from work and can't believe some of you are still up lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I have been a bit silly and got a bit drunk, realised now I have to walk to the job centre in the morn to get dole for a week before I start work


----------



## k4r4

oh thats not good hope its not too early


----------



## CharleyRogan

Gotta be there for 10. Dunno if they even gonna give me anything. So can't sleep till then.


----------



## hawksport

How did you go on at the job centre


----------



## CharleyRogan

They gave me all this stuff to sign on. and basically will take weeks, so won't get any money for the weeks that have actually be unemployed. Looks like you gotta be unemployed for months before you get anything in my town. My hometown is known to be stingey. They have said they won't give me anything for the month were I am employed but don't get paid till the end of the month. So looks like it will be asda price noodles for a month and no leaving the house unless to work for a month!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I just had the weirdest thing. I was making an email addy for my hamster to put on FB (sad I know!) then made the email address and tried to signed up for FB, then said that the email address already had an FB profile :/ even though had just made the addy!

So i reset the password and I changed the password. Looks like the person didn't use the account so I have taken it over and its now my email address! Was a bit weird though!


----------



## hawksport

If you promise not to laugh I'll tell you what I did Monday night


----------



## CharleyRogan

What did you do Monday night?


----------



## hawksport

I came out of dog training and knew I didn't have enough petrol to get home. Stopped at the petrol station up the road, put the nozzle in the tank and thought I had better check how much cash I had first. Felt in my pocket, no wallet. Rushed back to the training venue and the gates were allready locked. So I have no cash no cards and not enough petrol to get home. Sat in the car for a while and thought, if it fell out inside I would of heard it, it must of fell on the small strip of grass when I took the dog for a wee. The only problem now is getting over the six foot spiked metal fence thats painted in anti vandal paint. First I tried to crawl under the gate, too fat. Then I thought if the dog could get under I could send him to search but he couldn't get under either. So while I am thinking who to phone to make a forty mile round trip to bring some cash I remember I have some thick rubber matting in the boot that I can put over the spikes. So over the fence I went, no problem. Searched the grass in the dark and couldn't find it. Now for some reason getting back over was a bit more difficult, I got one leg over but couldn't get the other one over. By then I am starting to feel the spikes coming through the mat and could see myself getting a serious injury. Eventually manage to get over and back to the car which is parked under a street light and realise I am covered in black paint. So now I am back where I started but black. The only option left is to phone someone. Opened the glove box to get my phone and guess what was there,


----------



## CharleyRogan

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats fookin hilarious! Sorry but I had to laugh!


----------



## hawksport

Have to keep checking youtube now to make sure they haven't put the security video up


----------



## CharleyRogan

If they do i wanna see it! Could you have got arrested for trespass?


----------



## hawksport

That was one of the things I was thinking when I was stuck on top of the fence.


----------



## CharleyRogan

That woulda been a bit crap! You do know you can go to a petrol station, get petrol, say you forgot your card and they give you 24 hours to phone with someones card details!


----------



## hawksport

About a month ago I put petrol in and I had left my wallet at home and there was no way they would let me move the car untill it was paid. I had to phone to get my daughters boyfriend to bring some cash.
I'm glad not many read this, I don't want all the daytime posters laughing


----------



## hawksport

I'm off to bed, you look after yourself


----------



## CharleyRogan

I used to work in petrol station, and we used to give em 24 hours to come back, or we would try getting them to phone a mate or OH to put card details through manually. Enjoy your sleep!


----------



## Carla-Jade

i di like that story  fences do not like me!!!


----------



## hawksport

Carla-Jade said:


> i di like that story  fences do not like me!!!


You're not supposed to read this daytime


----------



## Carla-Jade

bit its night time now


----------



## hawksport

Now you can read it.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its naughty to read this thread during the day time!! I'm just dying my hair cos it really needs doin!


----------



## Carla-Jade

id love pink and blue streaks in my hair!


----------



## hawksport

I'm going to bed early tonight. I have to take my youngest and my eldests eldist clothes shopping tommorow. Going to have nightmares about it tonight. If I'm not here tommorow I have cracked under the stress and have been locked up


----------



## dobermummy

hawksport said:


> I'm going to bed early tonight. I have to take my youngest and my eldests eldist clothes shopping tommorow. Going to have nightmares about it tonight. If I'm not here tommorow I have cracked under the stress and have been locked up


good luck :thumbup:

you're gonna need it :lol: :lol:


----------



## hawksport

mumof6 said:


> good luck :thumbup:
> 
> you're gonna need it :lol: :lol:


Last time I took my youngest it went
do you like this
no
how about this
no
what about this one
no
ok what about this
no
ok you find something you like
I like this
what age is that for
14 to 15
and what age are you
12
a small 12 or a big 12
a small 12
do they have that in a 12 
no just 14 to 15
aahhh


----------



## CharleyRogan

That would probably kill me! I love shopping by myself though! 

I'm gonna try black with red streaks this time. But gonna do a strand test to see if the red is gonna take over the black. Pink fades to orange really quickly! Had blue hair but it was more of a dark blue


----------



## hawksport

I saw a girl earlier with a complete rainbow


----------



## CharleyRogan

Don't think work would appreciate that!


----------



## katie200

hi everyone how are you all tonight


----------



## CharleyRogan

i'm just drying my newly dyed hair!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> i'm just drying my newly dyed hair!


what colour is your hair now lol im just on hear for a bit as i havent been on hear for a while i think ive made a total fool of my self today i was so confenced my i could feel a lump in my cats tummy so took him to the vets and they said they couldnt feel one if felt weid as i can maby it a body part but its best to be safe than sorry right so apart from dyeing your hair what you been upto


----------



## HollyM

katie200 said:


> what colour is your hair now lol im just on hear for a bit as i havent been on hear for a while i think ive made a total fool of my self today i was so confenced my i could feel a lump in my cats tummy so took him to the vets and they said they couldnt feel one if felt weid as i can maby it a body part but its best to be safe than sorry right so apart from dyeing your hair what you been upto


I'm sorry but i couldn't understand your post at all


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> what colour is your hair now lol im just on hear for a bit as i havent been on hear for a while i think ive made a total fool of my self today i was so confenced my i could feel a lump in my cats tummy so took him to the vets and they said they couldnt feel one if felt weid as i can maby it a body part but its best to be safe than sorry right so apart from dyeing your hair what you been upto


Its now black! Was brown, and i'm going to put red highlights in it 

Its better to be safe than sorry if you can feel a lump! You woulda kicked yourself if you hadn't taken him, and there has been something wrong!


----------



## HollyM

Pen exploded on your face?? Well wine exploded all over my face....and you can guess what i did!!!


----------



## HollyM

....drank it all up. As if you didn't allready know!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HollyM

I am really sorry, thought i read a post regarding an exploding pen on here....i must be losing my mind!!!!!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yup I think you might just be losing your mind!


----------



## katie200

HollyM said:


> I'm sorry but i couldn't understand your post at all


i was just saying about today i took my cat to the vets because i felt a lump in his tummy but the vets didnt said he was fine so i felt a bit silly how are your cats and you


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Its now black! Was brown, and i'm going to put red highlights in it
> 
> Its better to be safe than sorry if you can feel a lump! You woulda kicked yourself if you hadn't taken him, and there has been something wrong!


i know i would have you hair colour sounds nice my sister has just coloured her hair red its ok but not her best colour lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I can't get the red to take, black must be too dark. Might go the hair dressers and ask them to do it when can afford it!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't get the red to take, black must be too dark. Might go the hair dressers and ask them to do it when can afford it!


that a good plan lol im still worrieing about smokey my cat eventhough the vets couldnt find anything rong i can still feel that lump ahhh i worry to much lol how are your pets


----------



## CharleyRogan

Mine are fine, Alfie is munching away on a seed bar, and the piggies have curly kale for their tea!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Mine are fine, Alfie is munching away on a seed bar, and the piggies have curly kale for their tea!


awwww bless thats good are you dooing anything nice on the weakend or anything


----------



## HollyM

Katie how are you apart from your kitty problems?


----------



## katie200

HollyM said:


> Katie how are you apart from your kitty problems?


im good handed in my courses work today so fingers crossed how are you


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> awwww bless thats good are you dooing anything nice on the weakend or anything


On Saturday, I'm going out with Cherrie_B to Preston for a night out


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> On Saturday, I'm going out with Cherrie_B to Preston for a night out


that sounds fun lol im not doing much ive promised my mum i would look after my sister as she hasnt been well not so fun lol


----------



## HollyM

CharleyRogan said:


> On Saturday, I'm going out with Cherrie_B to Preston for a night out


Cherrie B, you meet her on here? Katie200 my cat's are good....as am i....so to speak!!!:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

HollyM said:


> Cherrie B, you meet her on here? Katie200 my cat's are good....as am i....so to speak!!!:lol:


Yeah, ended up living with her for a while as we went to same uni. Then she moved in with her boyfriend, and I went back home. And now we see each other quite regularly!


----------



## katie200

HollyM said:


> Cherrie B, you meet her on here? Katie200 my cat's are good....as am i....so to speak!!!:lol:


im glade you and your cats are well are you doing anything nice on the weakend


----------



## katie200

did anyone see my pet shame on tv last night


----------



## HollyM

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah, ended up living with her for a while as we went to same uni. Then she moved in with her boyfriend, and I went back home. And now we see each other quite regularly!


Crazy night at the weekend then? What you getting up to?


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm gonna go to hers about 7ish/8ish. Have some drinks there, then go out drink some more til about 4am then come home, and sleep it off! Only prob is £30 in taxi home! and can't get first bus as its like 9am on a sunday!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone online?


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Anyone online?


im online how are you tonight


----------



## CharleyRogan

hungry! I'm just gonna pop out to asda!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> hungry! I'm just gonna pop out to asda!


lol what you going to get to eat i just ate chocolate cake and apple crumble with custed my mum make it so well lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

philadelphia cheese and crackers! like normal!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> philadelphia cheese and crackers! like normal!


my sister always eating that sort of thing im more of a crisps and cake and friench stick kinda girl lol


----------



## katie200

are you still up


----------



## CharleyRogan

yeah! just got back


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> yeah! just got back


cool im just listening to so music :thumbup:
so what you doing tomorrow


----------



## CharleyRogan

Going out with Cherrie_b!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Going out with Cherrie_b!


cool that sounds good 
im bored tomorrow as i promised my mum i would dog sit so she can go help my sister


----------



## CharleyRogan

I start my new job on monday so its gonna be my last chance to go out!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I start my new job on monday so its gonna be my last chance to go out!


awww thats good well make it a fun day then:lol:
i think ill do some of my online christmas shopping tomorrow 
have you watched any good movies lately


----------



## CharleyRogan

Christmas Shopping!!!! Its ages away!

Hmmm Step Brothers and Some really funny vampire film.

Been mainly watching NCIS on dvd


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Christmas Shopping!!!! Its ages away!
> 
> Hmmm Step Brothers and Some really funny vampire film.
> 
> Been mainly watching NCIS on dvd


i know christmas is a while away but i have people i have to send there presents so have to get them early lol

i watch something called valatines day it was quite good 
ive been looking on the net for photo gifts for some people for christmas not haveing much luck though what do you do on christmas


----------



## katie200

anyone still up


----------



## CharleyRogan

meee sorry!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> meee sorry!


hello you ok


----------



## CharleyRogan

yeah, getting tired now.


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> yeah, getting tired now.


yer for once so am i lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

How much do you sleep during day/night?


----------



## katie200

whos up tonight


----------



## Jason2

Me.

Here's some films for all you night owls: Watch Movies Online Free - Just Added


----------



## katie200

Jason2 said:


> Me.
> 
> Here's some films for all you night owls: Watch Movies Online Free - Just Added


how are you tonight


----------



## katie200

is anyone up


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> is anyone up


i am  but im just in from work lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone here? I just got in from work!


----------



## katie200

im up have are you all


----------



## CharleyRogan

Tired!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Tired!!!!!!!!!!


really im wide awake lol what you been doing to day


----------



## CharleyRogan

Asleep most of day, then in work from 7pm-3am


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Asleep most of day, then in work from 7pm-3am


that sound tiering lol my dad like he dose them sort of hours ive been haveing a sort out of my room today it funny what you forget you have lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

Tell me about it! You find everything! I was bored at work as it was so quiet, wasn't much to do.


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Tell me about it! You find everything! I was bored at work as it was so quiet, wasn't much to do.


i know i liked doing it though because i found so stuff that i had kept from a kid and my photo top with fluffy cat photo on it i never ware it but i wanted to make a keep sake box with all my specal stuff.
do you do anything good on christmas


----------



## CharleyRogan

katie200 said:


> i know i liked doing it though because i found so stuff that i had kept from a kid and my photo top with fluffy cat photo on it i never ware it but i wanted to make a keep sake box with all my specal stuff.
> do you do anything good on christmas


Xmas I normally work! My birthday is a month after Xmas exactly so normally take that off instead!


----------



## katie200

ok birthdays are cool too 
not me i alway have a family christmas under the christmas tree it what we have alway done my mum used to make christmas so magical when we where little but it still good to get together now


----------



## CharleyRogan

I only work as its like triple pay!!


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I only work as its like triple pay!!


my sister dose christmas eve
it my sister birthday in december just be for christmas so im going to have to think what to buy her lol
the sky looks on nice tonight i was looking though my telescope and there where lots of nice stars out i like star watching
do you have any hobbies


----------



## CharleyRogan

I love astronomy but thats bout it! My mum and dad are both December. 5 days apart


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I love astronomy but thats bout it! My mum and dad are both December. 5 days apart


wow that close i love astronomy too ive alway been into the stars


----------



## LouJ69

Good lord-who's talking about Christmas already!!! Ah, it's only August!!!:scared:


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Good lord-who's talking about Christmas already!!! Ah, it's only August!!!:scared:


:lol: i am i alway do my christmas stuff about now lol
how are you and your dogs


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> :lol: i am i alway do my christmas stuff about now lol
> how are you and your dogs


Jesus, let's get the summer out of the way first!!:lol:
We're all fine, nothing really exciting-how are your lot?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Jesus, let's get the summer out of the way first!!:lol:
> We're all fine, nothing really exciting-how are your lot?


lol jessie fine holly going a bit mad lol smokey going back to the vet today 
but apart from that we are good


----------



## LouJ69

Aw, what's wrong with Smokey?


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, what's wrong with Smokey?


well i was petting him at the end of last weak and i felt a lump at the bottom of his ribs had to get my dad to take him to the vets to make sure it wasnt anything to worrie about he took him the vet check him over rang me said he couldnt find the lump and said if i could still feel it bring him back as my dad couldnt show him where it was i can so im take him back to show them as i had a cat died of a cancer lump but im also worried im going to look silly as it could be a body part or something do you think im doing the right thing


----------



## LouJ69

Well, if it were me, I'd do the exact same thing-better off getting it checked out, even if it is something silly. At least once you know what it is you can relax a little bit. It's funny-I run to the vet's if either of the dogs even sneeze wrong, but I never go to the doctor for myself!!!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Well, if it were me, I'd do the exact same thing-better off getting it checked out, even if it is something silly. At least once you know what it is you can relax a little bit. It's funny-I run to the vet's if either of the dogs even sneeze wrong, but I never go to the doctor for myself!!!


im so like that the vets think im a bit mad i think but i need my mind put to rest it not a good month for me as 2 years ageo this month on the19 my cat fluffy was pts and it just dont feel that long ageo it makes me a bit down and more stressed but it not just me that felt the lump on smokey my mum has to so i dont think im quite going mad lol i think it best to take him not only that but his nomal vets back tomorrow so he will see him


----------



## LouJ69

Sorry to hear about Fluffy hun. I'm sure it'll all be fine-sure this time tomorrow, you'll probably be wondering what all the fuss was about.


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Sorry to hear about Fluffy hun. I'm sure it'll all be fine-sure this time tomorrow, you'll probably be wondering what all the fuss was about.


you could be right i hope im rong at least then i can go on with peace of mind i will say when i lost fluffy it was really hard and every since i do worrie when i think there something rong with my pets but smokey vet is nice and he is quite thougher so im glade he will be seeing him


----------



## katie200

is anyone still up lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

LouJ69 where the hell have you been?!


----------



## dee o gee

Think I just heard a gunshot outside, if I never return you know what happened to me! Or hopefully it was some kid with a banger but would they use them this time of year? Ah another one and the dogs barking now. 

Was thinking the same charley.


----------



## k4r4

dee o gee said:


> Think I just heard a gunshot outside, if I never return you know what happened to me! Or hopefully it was some kid with a banger but would they use them this time of year? Ah another one and the dogs barking now.
> 
> Was thinking the same charley.


the usually don't start selling them for a month yet though im not sure (scary)


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hmmm, if I heard a gun shot I'd be staying indoors!


----------



## dee o gee

k4r4 said:


> the usually don't start selling them for a month yet though im not sure (scary)


Hmm Iv never heard them this time of year before.  Theres a pub in my village that attracts all sorts of scum, the place is a tip and should be shut down as it's attracting vermin (of the human kind).


----------



## dee o gee

CharleyRogan said:


> Hmmm, if I heard a gun shot I'd be staying indoors!


Curled up on my bed with no plans of leaving it. :thumbup:


----------



## k4r4

dee o gee said:


> Hmm Iv never heard them this time of year before.  Theres a pub in my village that attracts all sorts of scum, the place is a tip and should be shut down as it's attracting vermin (of the human kind).


usually round here you can hear the odd one in September but thats cause this place is full of scum all the time lol


----------



## dee o gee

k4r4 said:


> usually round here you can hear the odd one in September but thats cause this place is full of scum all the time lol


Gunshots or bangers? We used to get a lot of fireworks and bother at halloween but it was just because of the age group everyone was at, there's a new council estate beside ours (well it was built 6 years ago) and a lot of the kids are all roughly the same age so when they were all 15-16 they used to cause a lot of bother at halloween, but they've all grown up now and there's very few around that age group now. Theres a new group now who are all about 11-12 that will be bother in a few years Id say though.


----------



## k4r4

dee o gee said:


> Gunshots or bangers? We used to get a lot of fireworks and bother at halloween but it was just because of the age group everyone was at, there's a new council estate beside ours (well it was built 6 years ago) and a lot of the kids are all roughly the same age so when they were all 15-16 they used to cause a lot of bother at halloween, but they've all grown up now and there's very few around that age group now. Theres a new group now who are all about 11-12 that will be bother in a few years Id say though.


banger cause you cant hear the gun shots for them lol yeah where i live there aren't many kids or teens really so haven't had much bother and bobby loved the fireworks so i have that on my side for once lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I live in an area where there an increasing number of teenagers becoming pains!


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> LouJ69 where the hell have you been?!





dee o gee said:


> Think I just heard a gunshot outside, if I never return you know what happened to me! Or hopefully it was some kid with a banger but would they use them this time of year? Ah another one and the dogs barking now.
> 
> Was thinking the same charley.


Lol, I've been living a normal life the last few weeks-sleeping during the night & being up during the day, but now I'm back on nights for the week so I'm Night of the Living Dead this week!lol
At least you don't live in Limerick Dee-gunshots ahoy!!!:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

I started my new job on nights last night!


----------



## k4r4

CharleyRogan said:


> I live in an area where there an increasing number of teenagers becoming pains!


when i move back to my mums im gonna hate it as her neighbour has 4 boys who the last time i was over visiting didnt seem to know how to talk to each other they were screaming at each other by god they were loud and are all early teens as well.

i must admit we have been lucky here as none of our neighbours kids are bad and one comes over to the house to play with bobby as he knows bobby isn't aloud off lead outside as its not safe for him I like that young boy  he is great with bobby as well.


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> I started my new job on nights last night!


How did it go?
What is it?


----------



## katie200

hi everyone how are you all


----------



## k4r4

hey katie200 

I'm better for being on here 

how are you?


----------



## LouJ69

Hey hun-how are you? How did you get on at the vets today?


----------



## LouJ69

k4r4 said:


> hey katie200
> 
> I'm better for being on here
> 
> how are you?


Ooh, 3 more posts & you're a VIP!!! Let's get it tonight!!!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Hey hun-how are you? How did you get on at the vets today?


yep and i wanted the floor to open up and swellow me hole it was his left kidneys but the vets did say it hard to know as you cant feel there right one so you lean something every day glade he fine though i just wanted to go out of there lol
hows your dogs


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> hey katie200
> 
> I'm better for being on here
> 
> how are you?


im fine now happy my cats fine but still wanted to have the floor swellow me up lol at the vets 
how are you what you been upto


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> im fine now happy my cats fine but still wanted to have the floor swellow me up lol at the vets
> how are you what you been upto


ive had a hell of a day but its all in my threads and don't want to rune the night thread with it all.... i'm better now lol

to be honest im contemplating watching some csi lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> yep and i wanted the floor to open up and swellow me hole it was his left kidneys but the vets did say it hard to know as you cant feel there right one so you lean something every day glade he fine though i just wanted to go out of there lol
> hows your dogs


Yeah, but weren't you relieved that was all it was?! I told you it'd be fine. Lol-I can imagine how red your face was though!!!:lol:
The dogs are good-Alpha's diarrhoea seems to be gone now, thank god, so she's starting to put on a bit of weight. Monty is his usual happy self too. How's Jessie?


----------



## CharleyRogan

LouJ69 said:


> How did it go?
> What is it?


Valet in a Casino. It was okay, not much to do as it was quiet night. Made £12 in tips for a dead night  I'm working Friday, Sat, Sun which are busy nights so hopefully more tips! I'm going to save them up and see what I can save for my birthday. Got them money tines that need a tin opener to get into so I can't just take stuff out of it!

If I make a tenner a day in tips, thats £40 a week, £160 a month so have £800 by my birthday!!


----------



## hawksport

CharleyRogan said:


> I started my new job on nights last night!


How did it go


----------



## k4r4

CharleyRogan said:


> Valet in a Casino. It was okay, not much to do as it was quiet night. Made £12 in tips for a dead night  I'm working Friday, Sat, Sun which are busy nights so hopefully more tips! I'm going to save them up and see what I can save for my birthday. Got them money tines that need a tin opener to get into so I can't just take stuff out of it!
> 
> If I make a tenner a day in tips, thats £40 a week, £160 a month so have £800 by my birthday!!


That sounds like a good wee job want to swap  i work for the daily record


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> Valet in a Casino. It was okay, not much to do as it was quiet night. Made £12 in tips for a dead night  I'm working Friday, Sat, Sun which are busy nights so hopefully more tips! I'm going to save them up and see what I can save for my birthday. Got them money tines that need a tin opener to get into so I can't just take stuff out of it!
> 
> If I make a tenner a day in tips, thats £40 a week, £160 a month so have £800 by my birthday!!


That's pretty good going! I have one of those jars for 2 coins. The last time I had one I opened it up when I bought my house & it had 3000 in it which came in handy for stuff for the house. 
What exactly do you do as a valet? I've never been in a casino so all I can picture are the ones in Vegas!!!!:lol:


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> ive had a hell of a day but its all in my threads and don't want to rune the night thread with it all.... i'm better now lol
> 
> to be honest im contemplating watching some csi lol


i just watched mongles as you can help but laugh and i needed a laugh glade you are feeling better though


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> i just watched mongles as you can help but laugh and i needed a laugh glade you are feeling better though


I watched that last night or the night before lol yeah it is funny 

i just wanna say 1000  I didn't think i would ever reach that lol


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Yeah, but weren't you relieved that was all it was?! I told you it'd be fine. Lol-I can imagine how red your face was though!!!:lol:
> The dogs are good-Alpha's diarrhoea seems to be gone now, thank god, so she's starting to put on a bit of weight. Monty is his usual happy self too. How's Jessie?


im glad your dogs are fine jessie is now at the weight of a nomal lab witch is great as she had eating problems up untel she was spayed so we happy about that and i was so happy he is fine as i got my self in to a bit of a panic but at the time if just wanted to go home lol 
what you been doing today


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> I watched that last night or the night before lol yeah it is funny
> 
> i just wanna say 1000  I didn't think i would ever reach that lol


a really well done lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> a really well done lol


A really big thank you


----------



## LouJ69

Check out my thread for you!


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> A really big thank you


awwww thats ok your puppy so cute


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> awwww thats ok your puppy so cute


got the thread lol and thanks bobby would say hi but he is harassing his daddy lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm just on Yahoo answers, and some people just chat BS and ask stupid questions hahahahahaha

Just looked on the Guinea Pig questions and people know sod all about them and giving wrong advice


----------



## LouJ69

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm just on Yahoo answers, and some people just chat BS and ask stupid questions hahahahahaha
> 
> Just looked on the Guinea Pig questions and people know sod all about them and giving wrong advice


A bit like here so!!!!!:lol::scared:


----------



## CharleyRogan

LouJ69 said:


> That's pretty good going! I have one of those jars for €2 coins. The last time I had one I opened it up when I bought my house & it had €3000 in it which came in handy for stuff for the house.
> What exactly do you do as a valet? I've never been in a casino so all I can picture are the ones in Vegas!!!!:lol:


I walk round, ask them do they want a drink, or food, then if they say yes I make it for them. I also clean tables and work behind the bar. People give me a £1 tip for just getting them a coffee!

I'm not a croupier, which is the ones that deal the cards, but I'm thinking of going for it as although they make the same money as me to start off with, they can be promoted by getting more licenses and making up to about £25,000.

I make £9900 a year :/


----------



## k4r4

CharleyRogan said:


> I walk round, ask them do they want a drink, or food, then if they say yes I make it for them. I also clean tables and work behind the bar. People give me a £1 tip for just getting them a coffee!
> 
> I'm not a croupier, which is the ones that deal the cards, but I'm thinking of going for it as although they make the same money as me to start off with, they can be promoted by getting more licenses and making up to about £25,000.
> 
> I make £9900 a year :/


my bro is doing the croupier he is going on one of the big boats to travel and do it there for a few months  it is good if you can get it and are good at it


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> got the thread lol and thanks bobby would say hi but he is harassing his daddy lol


awww bless dog are just so sweet lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> awww bless dog are just so sweet lol


best he did it to his daddy im sick of loosing keys off my laptop then spending half the night trying to find them lol


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> best he did it to his daddy im sick of loosing keys off my laptop then spending half the night trying to find them lol


awww bless lol when jessie was a pup she chew up my mums mobile that my sister had only got her for her birthday not good lol lockly we got it fixed


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> awww bless lol when jessie was a pup she chew up my mums mobile that my sister had only got her for her birthday not good lol lockly we got it fixed


i have lost so many things to his chewing but the keys atre from the insane paws he throws about when playing lol


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> i have lost so many things to his chewing but the keys atre from the insane paws he throws about when playing lol


lol your lucky jessie chew up the mobile phone/ kitchen floor /my purses lol it a list but she over that now she now on to digging the garden i need a way to stop her we have holes in our garden now lol:eek6:


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> lol your lucky jessie chew up the mobile phone/ kitchen floor /my purses lol it a list but she over that now she now on to digging the garden i need a way to stop her we have holes in our garden now lol:eek6:


ohhhh i dunno how to stop that as we haven't got a garden for bobby to dig up right now bobby has eaten his way through 2 pairs of jeans 1 zipper a pair of new trainers (OH's) a pair of my trainers umpteen dog beds our bed 2 duvets a set of new pillows and i cant think of anything else right now lol


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> ohhhh i dunno how to stop that as we haven't got a garden for bobby to dig up right now bobby has eaten his way through 2 pairs of jeans 1 zipper a pair of new trainers (OH's) a pair of my trainers umpteen dog beds our bed 2 duvets a set of new pillows and i cant think of anything else right now lol


lol pups are mad jessie also has a thing for bees when she was a pup and one day one stung her on the nose and it blow up and she had to go to the vets she wont be doing that agan do you pup have any fears jessie fears are puddlesswhen it been raining she will nopt walk though them no way lol bottles if there left on the floor as she nooks them over and barks at them like a kade dog lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> lol pups are mad jessie also has a thing for bees when she was a pup and one day one stung her on the nose and it blow up and she had to go to the vets she wont be doing that agan do you pup have any fears jessie fears are puddlesswhen it been raining she will nopt walk though them no way lol bottles if there left on the floor as she nooks them over and barks at them like a kade dog lol


if you leave a bottle down on the floor bobby will steal it and use it as a noise maker lol the only real thing he has a fear of is motorbikes he hates them with a passion.


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> if you leave a bottle down on the floor bobby will steal it and use it as a noise maker lol the only real thing he has a fear of is motorbikes he hates them with a passion.


awww bless they are nosie lol jessie just a really funny dog and she come a long way from when her two frount legs went kinda lame when she was a pup so i just love her lol she has brighted up my family after our other dog died


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> awww bless they are nosie lol jessie just a really funny dog and she come a long way from when her two frount legs went kinda lame when she was a pup so i just love her lol she has brighted up my family after our other dog died


yeah i bet she does  i didnt know that im glad she is better now and keeping you smiling


----------



## CharleyRogan

Woody was like that when he was little and still steals socks!


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> yeah i bet she does  i didnt know that im glad she is better now and keeping you smiling


two right need to keep smileing lol


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> Woody was like that when he was little and still steals socks!


yer when we had kandy she would steal socks lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> yer when we had kandy she would steal socks lol


oh bobby is a sock thief as well :lol:


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> oh bobby is a sock thief as well :lol:


lol it funny when pups do that as your aslway looking for a pair of socks and never can find a pair lol so funny


----------



## CharleyRogan

Woody puts them fully in his mouth thinking we can't see them actually in his mouth, silly dog as can see them in his cheeks


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> lol it funny when pups do that as your aslway looking for a pair of socks and never can find a pair lol so funny


yeah thats sooo true i have to hide mine now as he likes to take the right out the washing machine


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> yeah thats sooo true i have to hide mine now as he likes to take the right out the washing machine


awww bless i could see how that would be funny lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> awww bless i could see how that would be funny lol


i found him the other morning with one of my socks stuck on his face (don't ask as i have no clue)


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> i found him the other morning with one of my socks stuck on his face (don't ask as i have no clue)


lol bless him kandy used to hide them out side she would alway get away with it lol
smokey my cat when he wasa kitten used to steel stuff he used to sit behind the tv unet and take you mum orments in his mouth and hide them behind there he used to think we didnt see him lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> lol bless him kandy used to hide them out side she would alway get away with it lol
> smokey my cat when he wasa kitten used to steel stuff he used to sit behind the tv unet and take you mum orments in his mouth and hide them behind there he used to think we didnt see him lol


OH's mum has a few ornament dogs that sit at the fireplace and bobby has a fixation with one of them dunno what it is he doesn't bother with the rest its just this one wee doggy lol


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> OH's mum has a few ornament dogs that sit at the fireplace and bobby has a fixation with one of them dunno what it is he doesn't bother with the rest its just this one wee doggy lol


lol maby he this it going to come alive and chase him lol holly my other cat will only play with red toys she alway just loved red ever since we got her lolppet have a world of there own lol bless them:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

MMMMM I have mussels and they are realllly nice!!  Haha Random meal at 5am!


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> lol maby he this it going to come alive and chase him lol holly my other cat will only play with red toys she alway just loved red ever since we got her lolppet have a world of there own lol bless them:lol:


yeah i have seen bobby freaking out and playing like mad with the weirdest things..... but i must head off my dear good pet people as i have to be up at 8 i hate days off and having to do stuff


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> MMMMM I have mussels and they are realllly nice!!  Haha Random meal at 5am!


lol i like eating more at night then the day lol im eating chocolate gato ymmmmmmmmmm


----------



## k4r4

CharleyRogan said:


> MMMMM I have mussels and they are realllly nice!!  Haha Random meal at 5am!


ewwwwwwwwww yukky


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> yeah i have seen bobby freaking out and playing like mad with the weirdest things..... but i must head off my dear good pet people as i have to be up at 8 i hate days off and having to do stuff


good morng hope you have a good day bye


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> good morng hope you have a good day bye


not much of a good day out with bobby all day then to the housing then to OH's mums

you all have fun


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> not much of a good day out with bobby all day then to the housing then to OH's mums
> 
> you all have fun


awww bless try to make the best of it lol


----------



## 3Dobermans

What a da!!!...Im so tired....think I have to get to bed early tonight....


----------



## katie200

im now off to talk the dog out side so you all have a great day talk to you all tomorrow night bye


----------



## CharleyRogan

k4r4 said:


> ewwwwwwwwww yukky


How can you say that? They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## k4r4

CharleyRogan said:


> How can you say that? They are just gorgeous!!


because they are yukky to me, they make me shiver lol


----------



## $hAzZa

Same here, I hate anything that comes from the searrr:


----------



## k4r4

$hAzZa said:


> Same here, I hate anything that comes from the searrr:


i do eat fish but not mussels


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> i do eat fish but not mussels


i dont eat them eather lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> i dont eat them eather lol


lol oh the thought it always makes me shiver even just reading


----------



## Guest

A hanging basket just scared the living day lights out of me lol.


----------



## k4r4

danielled said:


> A hanging basket just scared the living day lights out of me lol.


hahahahahahahaha sorry how did it manage to do that?


----------



## Guest

k4r4 said:


> hahahahahahahaha sorry how did it manage to do that?


The way it is positioned it moved and it looked like there was somebody ouside so I jumped a mile ran out to check nobody there it was the hanging basket.:scared:


----------



## k4r4

danielled said:


> The way it is positioned it moved and it looked like there was somebody ouside so I jumped a mile ran out to check nobody there it was the hanging basket.:scared:


god i think i would have jumped too its still a bit funny though  at least it wasn't a person creeping round your house


----------



## Guest

k4r4 said:


> god i think i would have jumped too its still a bit funny though  at least it wasn't a person creeping round your house


That's what I thought it was sorry about the delay had to help another member with her laptop.


----------



## k4r4

danielled said:


> That's what I thought it was sorry about the delay had to help another member with her laptop.


its ok i was reading that thread lol and yeah i hate when things like that happen since staying with my friend its creepy when i see things ie shadows out the window as her ex used to come over at ungodly hours and chap on all the windows and sneak about to see who was in (weirdo)


----------



## Guest

k4r4 said:


> its ok i was reading that thread lol and yeah i hate when things like that happen since staying with my friend its creepy when i see things ie shadows out the window as her ex used to come over at ungodly hours and chap on all the windows and sneak about to see who was in (weirdo)


I've rescued TDM now lol. I don't like the shadows you see when it's windy.


----------



## k4r4

danielled said:


> I've rescued TDM now lol. I don't like the shadows you see when it's windy.


No me either they are way to scary.... i best get myself and bobby ready we are going to OH's mums  oh what fun lol


----------



## Guest

k4r4 said:


> No me either they are way to scary.... i best get myself and bobby ready we are going to OH's mums  oh what fun lol


I've just moved a spade that was on the wall. Have fun. I wonder how my carers daughter is today I know that was random.


----------



## k4r4

danielled said:


> I've just moved a spade that was on the wall. Have fun. I wonder how my carers daughter is today I know that was random.


i had fun at OH's mums bobby was soooo hyper tonight he is now out cold on my couch, what's up with your carers daughter?


----------



## Maiisiku

I'm a night person thought I'd join you all, although I really need to get an early night as I'm taking my daughter to the zoo early tomorrow morning. I still haven't made the pack lunch (bad me lol). In regard to the sea thing, I got my daughter a fish cake the other day and she said 'mummy, whats that' and I said 'fish hunny' not thinking. She abruptly spat it back out and looked at me horrified. She's only 2 and a half!


----------



## k4r4

Maiisiku said:


> I'm a night person thought I'd join you all, although I really need to get an early night as I'm taking my daughter to the zoo early tomorrow morning. I still haven't made the pack lunch (bad me lol). In regard to the sea thing, I got my daughter a fish cake the other day and she said 'mummy, whats that' and I said 'fish hunny' not thinking. She abruptly spat it back out and looked at me horrified. She's only 2 and a half!


ohhhhhhh happy to have you god at 2 will she not eat fish no?


----------



## Starlite

kids are so cute! My wee nephew used to call bees "bumble flies" :001_wub:

sleeping tablets STILL not working so im gonna stay up for a few days till i get exhausted


----------



## k4r4

Starlite said:


> kids are so cute! My wee nephew used to call bees "bumble flies" :001_wub:
> 
> sleeping tablets STILL not working so im gonna stay up for a few days till i get exhausted


lol i tend to avoid kids lol they make me laugh so much then i feel guilty lol


----------



## Maiisiku

Aww thats cute! My daughter calls flies, bees and moths butterflies.


----------



## Starlite

i can top that!

Sis took the 2 boys abroad and when Cairan was 3, he asked if they could go back down to the Clyde tomorrow and play (they were in Santa Ponsa :lol

Shorty has a vet app on Firday the 13th!! :scared: She's got a sore eye


----------



## k4r4

Starlite said:


> i can top that!
> 
> Sis took the 2 boys abroad and when Cairan was 3, he asked if they could go back down to the Clyde tomorrow and play (they were in Santa Ponsa :lol
> 
> Shorty has a vet app on Firday the 13th!! :scared: She's got a sore eye


hahahaha awww is she ok?


----------



## Starlite

yeah looks a little inflamed so need to get it checked 

Found quite a few houses on Rightmove im going to phone tomorrow,


----------



## k4r4

Starlite said:


> yeah looks a little inflamed so need to get it checked
> 
> Found quite a few houses on Rightmove im going to phone tomorrow, this is perfect!
> 
> 3 bedroom semi-detached house to rent in 80 Cornelia Street
> Motherwell, Lanarkshire, ML1


Wow that is good  will keep my fingers crossed for both the house and the vet appointment


----------



## hawksport

House looks nice but you are going to delete those two posts aren't you? You don't want every weirdo who looks on here to know your address


----------



## LouJ69

Ooh, I'm not a kid person at all, but I remember a few months ago I was talking to my nephew. I was telling him that I wanted to get an AKK which was like a husky, only smaller so told me that his cousin got a new puppy that was kind of like a husky-a Malibu! Took me a few minutes to realise what he meant!!!!


----------



## LouJ69

hawksport said:


> House looks nice but you are going to delete those two posts aren't you? You don't want every weirdo who looks on here to know your address


Lol, says you with the Chucky picture!!!!:lol:


----------



## hawksport

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, says you with the Chucky picture!!!!:lol:


Exactly  but seriously you never know who is looking and it is suprising how much information people can get just by looking through old posts


----------



## LouJ69

hawksport said:


> Exactly  but seriously you never know who is looking and it is suprising how much information people can get just by looking through old posts


I know-it's amazing how much information you actually divulge on sites like this without thinking, isn't it?


----------



## Starlite

lol true i suppose but its been on a few days so probably gone 

that said it isnt available till Oct so hopefully puts everyone else off lol!


----------



## hawksport

LouJ69 said:


> I know-it's amazing how much information you actually divulge on sites like this without thinking, isn't it?


It is, and Jason2 could still be here under a new user name


----------



## k4r4

Starlite said:


> lol true i suppose but its been on a few days so probably gone
> 
> that said it isnt available till Oct so hopefully puts everyone else off lol!


im sure its still there (hope for you) the flat we are in had been up for 4 years before we moved in and the flat i was in before that was 3 months


----------



## Starlite

hawksport said:


> It is, and Jason2 could still be here under a new user name


He was yesterday John something (numbers after name)

you could tell with the snide attitude 

Any ideas guys for passing the night??


----------



## k4r4

Starlite said:


> He was yesterday John something (numbers after name)
> 
> you could tell with the snide attitude
> 
> Any ideas guys for passing the night??


sing to music dance like a fool and start a new thread about something fun


----------



## hawksport

Starlite said:


> He was yesterday John something (numbers after name)
> 
> you could tell with the snide attitude
> 
> Any ideas guys for passing the night??


You could wath a freaky parrot that would pass 38seconds YouTube - ‪Parrot makes baby sounds‬‎


----------



## katie200

hi everyone hows your nights going


----------



## CharleyRogan

Has Jason2 come back? i thought he was quite funny with all the BS he chatted!


----------



## CharleyRogan

No one online then?


----------



## CharleyRogan

Stil no one online?


----------



## k4r4

CharleyRogan said:


> Stil no one online?


i'm on now but not for long as ive not long got in from work and with the dog


----------



## katie200

is anyone up


----------



## katie200

is anyone up tonight


----------



## CatsMother

I am :thumbup::lol:


----------



## katie200

CatsMother said:


> I am :thumbup::lol:


hi how are you tonight/day lol


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> is anyone up tonight


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE lol


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE lol


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa someone up:lol:


----------



## CatsMother

heyy. or good morning lol

gd thanks you?
xx


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa someone up:lol:


lol ive not been to bed yet


----------



## LouJ69

So, who's around tonight?


----------



## Starlite

hellooo children! 

not long back from a wkend in Blackpool again in a luxury hotel, Shorty loved it!


----------



## katie200

hi whos up lol


----------



## LouJ69

Starlite said:


> hellooo children!
> 
> not long back from a wkend in Blackpool again in a luxury hotel, Shorty loved it!


Lucky you! I could do with a break away


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> hi whos up lol


I am hun! x *waves*


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> I am hun! x *waves*


cool hows your day been


----------



## Starlite

LouJ69 said:


> Lucky you! I could do with a break away


was great fun, we stayed at the Norbeck Castle Hotel which accepts pets 

SO EXCITED!!!

phoning a letting agency tomorrow about a house!
Its not available to view atm as the tenants dont move out till the 24th, but ive seen it online and i dont even want to view. .

i want to give them the deposit and sign the lease! 

Do you think they will let me do this tho??


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> cool hows your day been


Lol, I slept for most of it coz my OH had the dogs, so I didn't have to worry about them!
Did you do anything exciting today?


Starlite said:


> was great fun, we stayed at the Norbeck Castle Hotel which accepts pets
> 
> SO EXCITED!!!
> 
> phoning a letting agency tomorrow about a house!
> Its not available to view atm as the tenants dont move out till the 24th, but ive seen it online and i dont even want to view. .
> 
> i want to give them the deposit and sign the lease!
> 
> Do you think they will let me do this tho??


I Haven't got a clue tbh-I would imagine it depends on the agency. Sometimes they just wanna let the house to the first person, but others like to take their time & give everybody a chance!


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, I slept for most of it coz my OH had the dogs, so I didn't have to worry about them!
> Did you do anything exciting today?
> 
> I Haven't got a clue tbh-I would imagine it depends on the agency. Sometimes they just wanna let the house to the first person, but others like to take their time & give everybody a chance!


not really just helped my sister with some stuff 
had loads of courses work to do thats about it lol


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> not really just helped my sister with some stuff
> had loads of courses work to do thats about it lol


How is your course coming along? What subjects are you doing now?


----------



## dee o gee

Im up, dunno for how much longer though. 

I think Iv to go looking for accomodation soon too, wanted to take a year out before college but I don't know now whether the IT will grant me a deferral, if not Il be going househunting.  Will have to share too as I wouldn't be able to afford my own place.  It means no pets either, will be lucky if I get so much as a pet goldfish.


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> How is your course coming along? What subjects are you doing now?


unusaul feline behoviour it so hard im still stuck on the first question never heard this word be for 
maladaptive learning let alone know what it means lol


----------



## katie200

dee o gee said:


> Im up, dunno for how much longer though.
> 
> I think Iv to go looking for accomodation soon too, wanted to take a year out before college but I don't know now whether the IT will grant me a deferral, if not Il be going househunting.  Will have to share too as I wouldn't be able to afford my own place.  It means no pets either, will be lucky if I get so much as a pet goldfish.


awww i could life in a house with no pets thats sad


----------



## LouJ69

dee o gee said:


> Im up, dunno for how much longer though.
> 
> I think Iv to go looking for accomodation soon too, wanted to take a year out before college but I don't know now whether the IT will grant me a deferral, if not Il be going househunting.  Will have to share too as I wouldn't be able to afford my own place.  It means no pets either, will be lucky if I get so much as a pet goldfish.


Aw, sorry to hear that. What you gonna do about your lot?


----------



## LouJ69

katie200 said:


> unusaul feline behoviour it so hard im still stuck on the first question never heard this word be for
> maladaptive learning let alone know what it means lol


Doesn't maladaptive learning mean that learning hasn't taken place. The cat hasn't learned anything?
Or does it mean that it has learned to do things that aren't of any benefit to it?
Sorry, I'm getting confused now! lol Tiredness does that to me!


----------



## dee o gee

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that. What you gonna do about your lot?


Im still living at home so all pets will have to stay at home with my parents. I trust them with them but I know they will not receive the same amount of attention and level of care. Mum always overfeeds and under exercises the dog, the cat is a one-person cat which means she hates anybody but me and gets very stressed when Im not there, and mum refuses to handle the hamster.  
Was hoping to take the year out to work full time and get my own car on the road, which would have meant a greater selection of accomodation and I would have been able to bring at least the hamster with me and probably the cat too if Id found somewhere suitable. Would have meant Id be pretty much self sufficent too, but as it is at the moment with my work Im getting pennies and will have to take out a loan or figure out something as my parents can't afford much and I don't want to be relying on them for anything as it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## katie200

LouJ69 said:


> Doesn't maladaptive learning mean that learning hasn't taken place. The cat hasn't learned anything?
> Or does it mean that it has learned to do things that aren't of any benefit to it?
> Sorry, I'm getting confused now! lol Tiredness does that to me!


dose it i really dont know i know and i havent found anything on it i just dont know


----------



## LouJ69

dee o gee said:


> Im still living at home so all pets will have to stay at home with my parents. I trust them with them but I know they will not receive the same amount of attention and level of care. Mum always overfeeds and under exercises the dog, the cat is a one-person cat which means she hates anybody but me and gets very stressed when Im not there, and mum refuses to handle the hamster.
> Was hoping to take the year out to work full time and get my own car on the road, which would have meant a greater selection of accomodation and I would have been able to bring at least the hamster with me and probably the cat too if Id found somewhere suitable. Would have meant Id be pretty much self sufficent too, but as it is at the moment with my work Im getting pennies and will have to take out a loan or figure out something as my parents can't afford much and I don't want to be relying on them for anything as it wouldn't be fair.


I know the feeling-my mam & dad used to look after Monty when I moved house, but now that I have Alpha they don't wanna have to look after 2 dogs while I'm in work. Which is understandable, but with all these stupid Pension Levy's that the government brought in, my wages are down by 500 a month so I can't afford to pay a dog walker/daycare etc. I'm totally smashed all the time & end up doing without for myself just so that the dogs have everything.



katie200 said:


> dose it i really dont know i know and i havent found anything on it i just dont know


Ok, sorry-now I get it. I'm not too sure with cats coz I don't have any, but let's take a look at a dog. He starts to feel stressed & begins to lick his paw, which he feels makes him more relaxed. He does this more & more until the end result is that any time the dog feels stressed he licks & licks his paw in order to 'feel relaxed'. This is learning to respond to a situation in a completely inappropriate way, but he has learned that it makes him 'feel better'. Kind of like the way people that self-harm do it in order to 'release stress' etc. There is no way that doing it can possibly release stress, but the person/animal has learned that it does & therefore does it to make them feel better. 
Does that help? lol Sorry it's a bit long winded-I'm full of shite really!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone here???


----------



## hawksport

How's the new job going


----------



## CharleyRogan

Okay, tips are good, customers are not!! day off today!  in tomorrow then off for 2. Feet are killing. Only prob is work with 2 Italians and they always chatting to each other and leaving me out :/ Not met all of the valets yet though. Like 2 out of 3 so far, but the one i don't like, i seriously don't like!


----------



## momentofmadness

CharleyRogan said:


> Okay, tips are good, customers are not!! day off today!  in tomorrow then off for 2. Feet are killing. Only prob is work with 2 Italians and they always chatting to each other and leaving me out :/ Not met all of the valets yet though. Like 2 out of 3 so far, but the one i don't like, i seriously don't like!


What ya working as Hun??


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'm a Valet in a Casino - basically a waitress/bar staff


----------



## momentofmadness

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm a Valet in a Casino - basically a waitress/bar staff


Get you.... Hope it all works out for you.. xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its not as glamorous as everyone thinks! Its quite boring since its not very busy at all unless its a poker night


----------



## hawksport

It's a bad time of year at the moment, another month or so and it should start to pick up


----------



## CharleyRogan

Known people who have worked there for years and they said that its just gone downhill over the years since they opened the big casinos in Liverpool and Manchester. Ours is only tiny.


----------



## Waterlily

morning gonna be a storm here bout bloody time it rained


----------



## CharleyRogan

torrential rain here at moment as normal!


----------



## momentofmadness

CharleyRogan said:


> torrential rain here at moment as normal!


Yep raining here too.. and its been so nice all day.. 

Hey Waterlily I was chatting with me mate the other day they live in oz now.. he was saying its your winter and I replied with.. its our summer as you know and still raining.. LMAO
He has come back today..lol back to the rain....


----------



## Waterlily

momentofmadness said:


> Yep raining here too.. and its been so nice all day..
> 
> Hey Waterlily I was chatting with me mate the other day they live in oz now.. he was saying its your winter and I replied with.. its our summer as you know and still raining.. LMAO
> He has come back today..lol back to the rain....


yeah poor bloke haha  its been a dry winter here though in perth :arf:


----------



## rob158

Wake up,Thread , everybodys wiggling 
Wake up,Thread , we really need you 
Wake up,Thread ; youre missing all the fun now 
Wake up,Thread , before the days through :thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee

Results in 9 hours!  Then out for the night! :thumbup: 
Going watching my super ex-girlfriend now, watched pretty woman last night (why the hell didn't I watch it sooner I didn't know what I was missing).


----------



## Starlite

evening all, need a plan of action so OH will by another puppy


----------



## dee o gee

Starlite said:


> evening all, need a plan of action so OH will by another puppy


Show him loads of pics of cute puppys! Or else deprive him of sleep (errrmmm cough cough) until he gives in! :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite

dee o gee said:


> Show him loads of pics of cute puppys! Or else deprive him of sleep (errrmmm cough cough) until he gives in! :thumbup:


he doesnt fall for cute puppy pix as he is the sensible one lol

Its not that i cant have another dog, its just that i want him to pay


----------



## dee o gee

Starlite said:


> he doesnt fall for cute puppy pix as he is the sensible one lol
> 
> Its not that i cant have another dog, its just that i want him to pay


Im all out of ideas so. Beg, borrow or steal perhaps?


----------



## k4r4

hey guys and dolls how are we all tonight? i just made rice crispy cakes


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> hey guys and dolls how are we all tonight? i just made rice crispy cakes


im just really stressed how are you


----------



## katie200

anyone up anyone


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> anyone up anyone


sorry hunni i was in another world hope your ok


----------



## CharleyRogan

I finished work for 2 days!


----------



## katie200

hi everyone how are you all tonight hope all your nights are going better than mine as my courses work is driving me mad and my sister ill being sick so i have to look after her tonight so finding it hard to get my work done and i may just have to though my laptop out the window but apart from that im great lol just ranting :lol:


----------



## katie200

k4r4 said:


> sorry hunni i was in another world hope your ok


im like that sometime i dont even hear people trying to talk to me when im in another world lol


----------



## katie200

CharleyRogan said:


> I finished work for 2 days!


ya ya good for you


----------



## k4r4

katie200 said:


> im like that sometime i dont even hear people trying to talk to me when im in another world lol


yeah i get like that aswell i'm so bored right now

P.S i pm'd you


----------



## Tanya1989

Anyone else online?


----------



## k4r4

Tanya1989 said:


> Anyone else online?


me sorta im in and out trying to find ppl to talk to lol


----------



## Tanya1989

Lol. I'm in hospital awake with an angry stomach ulcer lol :lol:


----------



## k4r4

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol. I'm in hospital awake with an angry stomach ulcer lol :lol:


ohhh thats not good im not working but still cant get to sleep


----------



## Tanya1989

Me neither, just searching through the archive in the breeding section


----------



## k4r4

Tanya1989 said:


> Me neither, just searching through the archive in the breeding section


I'm chatting to a friend and popping on and off here now and then


----------



## Clare7435

Tanya1989 said:


> Lol. I'm in hospital awake with an angry stomach ulcer lol :lol:


Oh no I didn't realise you where in hospital Tanya....I haven't been on as much as I'd like for a while.
I hope they're making you more comfortable,,,,I have a stomach ulcar so I can sympathise with you.
How long are you in for?What are they doing to you? Don't mean to sound nosey...I hope you're feeling a little better soon bless u
Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Tanya1989

Clare7435 said:


> Oh no I didn't realise you where in hospital Tanya....I haven't been on as much as I'd like for a while.
> I hope they're making you more comfortable,,,,I have a stomach ulcar so I can sympathise with you.
> How long are you in for?What are they doing to you? Don't mean to sound nosey...I hope you're feeling a little better soon bless u
> Take care
> Clare xx


Only been in since Thursday, going home today. Came in with a kidney infection, but ulcer flared up whilst in.


----------



## katie200

is anyone still up on hear


----------



## dee o gee

I got accepted into college! Im so happy I could dance naked on the street! :thumbup: I fell asleep for about 40 minutes but other than that Iv been awake all night.


----------



## AmberNero

Whereabouts is your college? Are you adventuring away from home for the first time? And, of course- CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee

AmberNero said:


> Whereabouts is your college? Are you adventuring away from home for the first time? And, of course- CONGRATULATIONS! :thumbup:


About 2 hours drive from my parents house. Other than holidays it will be first time living away from home. :thumbup: The only part of it that Im really really not looking forward to leaving charlie, bunty and dora behind, couldn't care less about leaving the parents and home behind but Il miss my animals. 

Anyone online?


----------



## angelblue

dee o gee said:


> about 2 hours drive from my parents house. Other than holidays it will be first time living away from home. :thumbup: The only part of it that im really really not looking forward to leaving charlie, bunty and dora behind, couldn't care less about leaving the parents and home behind but il miss my animals.
> 
> anyone online?


hi i am congrats to you hun


----------



## dee o gee

angelblue said:


> hi i am congrats to you hun


Thanks. It's been quiet on here lately.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone heeeeere? I just finished work!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I officially think this thread is dead!!!!


----------



## Starlite

nooooooooooooooo im here!

Browsing baby sites again :blush:, we only decided to start trying on Sat :lol:


----------



## k4r4

im here though i am making pancakes lol


----------



## rob158

im here but im going away again :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Starlite said:


> nooooooooooooooo im here!
> 
> Browsing baby sites again :blush:, we only decided to start trying on Sat :lol:


Hope it happens quickly for you!!


----------



## tjk

hi im just after bit of advice about my cat she is seven months old un spayed i have just come back from holiday and she has developed a rather large tummy and the nipples close to her back legs are very visible (they wasnt before ) she has managed to get out a couple of times its a very big household and i cant always get to the door before a child BUT i have never noticed any of the signs of coming into heat, is it possible that she has come into heat and been caught without me noticing? she is a very small cat an very slender im realy worried she may have been caught but feel daft to take her to the vet if there was no sign of heat..what do u think??
an please dont be mean i no it is very bad she is not yet spayed x


----------



## CharleyRogan

I'd take her to vet to be on the safe side! You need to be prepared if there are kittens on the way!


----------



## Starlite

tjk said:


> hi im just after bit of advice about my cat she is seven months old un spayed i have just come back from holiday and she has developed a rather large tummy and the nipples close to her back legs are very visible (they wasnt before ) she has managed to get out a couple of times its a very big household and i cant always get to the door before a child BUT i have never noticed any of the signs of coming into heat, is it possible that she has come into heat and been caught without me noticing? she is a very small cat an very slender im realy worried she may have been caught but feel daft to take her to the vet if there was no sign of heat..what do u think??
> an please dont be mean i no it is very bad she is not yet spayed x


Hi there, i went through the same when my cat got out
Yes cats can have silent heats and display no signs until they look as tho they have swallowed a melon lol!

Get her to the vets to have a check-up and see how far along she is, good luck!


----------



## tjk

oh god  iwas sooo hoping that someone would say dont be daft you will know when your cat is in heat lol oh well will have to book her in the vet thanks for answering an not being mean lol 
if i allow her to have possible kittens can it cause her harm ? i really dont want anything to happen to her


----------



## Starlite

There can be complications so its best to have a vet on stand-by but my wee cat had none and is back to her pain in the ar$e self 

Do as much reading as possible on birthing etc as it can be quite nerve racking, i have picks of the wee ones on my profile, they went to their new homes 5wks ago


----------



## tjk

i will read everything i can find until i get her seen by the vet im glad your cat is she is only a fraction bigger than mine so that gives me some hope  and by the way your dog is lovely my hubby has been begging me for one of those for about two years ! thanks for the tips i will post an let you know what happens


----------



## Starlite

tjk said:


> i will read everything i can find until i get her seen by the vet im glad your cat is she is only a fraction bigger than mine so that gives me some hope  and by the way your dog is lovely my hubby has been begging me for one of those for about two years ! thanks for the tips i will post an let you know what happens


the maddys thank-you for the compliments 

plz keep us updated and dont let some people put you off (theres always some), want to see piccys when they get here! :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Right off to bed guys. Feel ill and very tired!!

Night peoples!


----------



## Starlite

aww quitter 

night night x


----------



## $hAzZa

Nitey nite

I can't make out your picture on your sig Starlite, I have poor eyesight lol x


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Nitey nite
> 
> I can't make out your picture on your sig Starlite, I have poor eyesight lol x


Helloooooo.


----------



## rob158

i havent seen this thread for ages


----------



## Guest

rob158 said:


> i havent seen this thread for ages


Neither have I.


----------



## $hAzZa

danielled said:


> Helloooooo.


Herro danni, can you make out that pic? I wanna know if it's not just me that needs a head check :lol:


----------



## Guest

$hAzZa said:


> Herro danni, can you make out that pic? I wanna know if it's not just me that needs a head check :lol:


I can't either lol.


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> Herro danni, can you make out that pic? I wanna know if it's not just me that needs a head check :lol:


its a pic of Neros eyes with the colours reversed - cant remember what thats called lol!


----------



## rob158

i think its the dog that starlight has :confused1:



$hAzZa said:


> Herro danni, can you make out that pic? I wanna know if it's not just me that needs a head check :lol:


----------



## rob158

it is then :lol:



Starlite said:


> its a pic of Shorty's eyes with the colours reversed - cant remember what thats called lol!


----------



## rob158

negative?...



Starlite said:


> its a pic of Shorty's eyes with the colours reversed - cant remember what thats called lol!


----------



## $hAzZa

Looked like a bum to me, but everything looks like that to me, I'm blessed with a beautiful mind :lol:


----------



## Stoka

I'm on quite a few forums and never seen a thread like this before. 

Glad to see it's not only me who's nocturnal


----------



## Guest

Stoka said:


> I'm on quite a few forums and never seen a thread like this before.
> 
> Glad to see it's not only me who's nocturnal


I'm semi nocturnal I go to bed at some point.


----------



## rob158

i used to stay up untill 3am on this thread :lol:



Stoka said:


> I'm on quite a few forums and never seen a thread like this before.
> 
> Glad to see it's not only me who's nocturnal


----------



## Guest

rob158 said:


> i used to stay up untill 3am on this thread :lol:


Whoa know I stay up late but couldn't stay up that late.


----------



## $hAzZa

I don't have college tomorrow so I'm making the most of it


----------



## rob158

i have to get up at 6am tomorrow :scared:


----------



## KoryLGriffin

I know what I'm thinking about....What are you thinking about?


----------



## rob158

im thinking about pie :lol:


----------



## bullet

KoryLGriffin said:


> I know what I'm thinking about....What are you thinking about?


its funny you should ask.................:lol:


----------



## rob158

Bullets thinking about something dirty knowing him :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> its funny you should ask.................:lol:


I'm sure your thinking about teddy bears and rainbows


----------



## Starlite

rob158 said:


> negative?...


lmao, yes that's the word! :lol:

Its the eyes from the following pic, my last malamute Nero


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> lmao, yes that's the word! :lol:
> 
> Its the eyes from the following pic, my last malamute Nero


Ohhhhhh I seez it now! Nero looks soo cute with those pleading eyes


----------



## rob158

my phone makes things negative,

negative-budgie


----------



## bullet

rob158 said:


> Bullets thinking about something dirty knowing him :lol:


Bullet doesn't think like that............................really:lol:


----------



## rob158

of course you dont :lol:



bullet said:


> Bullet doesn't think like that............................really:lol:


----------



## Starlite

rob158 said:


> my phone makes things negative,
> 
> negative-budgie


how cool woud a budgie that colour be?!



bullet said:


> Bullet doesn't think like that............................really:lol:


lol pure as the driven snow eh Bullet? 



$hAzZa said:


> Ohhhhhh I seez it now! Nero looks soo cute with those pleading eyes


he was a hunny


----------



## $hAzZa

Starlite said:


> how cool woud a budgie that colour be?!
> 
> lol pure as the driven snow eh Bullet?
> 
> he was a hunny


What happened to him if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## Starlite

$hAzZa said:


> What happened to him if you don't mind me asking? x


we lost him to bloat in 2009 

Some sick people put it about that he had bitten people and had to be put down which was a lie,one of them being my own bloody sister who sent emails from my laptop to folks!

I now always use passwords


----------



## rosella22

can i reply i love the night and i open up after midnight to anyone on any subject the wee small hours are so sensual rose


----------



## Stoka

Same here. i've got 9 mice rolling around in their exercise balls so i'll be up for a while


----------



## bullet

eyes are going, night night everyone:thumbup:


----------



## rob158

goooood morning


----------



## rob158

whos still awake then? :confused1:


----------



## RockRomantic

i'm up sadly


----------



## Starlite

Im up.
Was gonna go out at 6am to cut the grass and pi$$ off the neighbours as they always do it to me when Im hungover, but its raining 

There goes my trip to Blochairn market too, but I'm gonna try and convince OH Strathy Park is still good for Shorty lol


----------



## RockRomantic

cut the grass at 6am! lol!


----------



## Starlite

RockRomantic said:


> cut the grass at 6am! lol!


damn right, see how they like it


----------



## RockRomantic

Starlite said:


> damn right, see how they like it


hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite

House now has the lovely fragrance of "Eua De Wet Dog" lol, just back with Shorty

She's now KO'd next to the cat, so much for a working dog!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Ahhhhh someones killed my thread!!!!!


----------



## sue&harvey

I'm here!!! Thread revived


----------



## CharleyRogan

sue&harvey said:


> I'm here!!! Thread revived


Good Good  Where is everyone?


----------



## sue&harvey

CharleyRogan said:


> Good Good  Where is everyone?


No idea, tis late though. How's things?


----------



## CharleyRogan

sue&harvey said:


> No idea, tis late though. How's things?


Didn't realise time! Alright, just bored!! Pay day today and got 2 months in one


----------



## sue&harvey

CharleyRogan said:


> Didn't realise time! Alright, just bored!! Pay day today and got 2 months in one


Bonus... :thumbup: Shopping tomorrow then???  Not long before I go give it some ZZZZZ's. Everyone else gone to bed, just me left.


----------



## CharleyRogan

sue&harvey said:


> Bonus... :thumbup: Shopping tomorrow then???  Not long before I go give it some ZZZZZ's. Everyone else gone to bed, just me left.


Pay rent time  But.... there is room for shopping. To get dressed up for a Ann Summers party that i'm going to... dunno what to dress up as. Apparently doesn't have to be halloween, even though at end of October :/


----------



## rob158

i havent seen this thread in ages :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Good evening peeps.


----------



## dee o gee

Howdy folks! Might be back later on hopefully, not seen this thread in ages I thought it died.


----------



## Tigerneko

aww I miss the night thread!

i'm too much of a sleepyhead to stay up for it these days :lol:


----------



## metame

Verbatim said:


> aww I miss the night thread!
> 
> i'm too much of a sleepyhead to stay up for it these days :lol:


i have to actually get up in the mornings so i cant stay up on it these days


----------



## Starlite

ims till up !

random question, has a member ever got on your nerves so much you'd like to slap them with a wet fish??


----------



## metame

Starlite said:


> ims till up !
> 
> random question, has a member ever got on your nerves so much you'd like to slap them with a wet fish??


quite a few of them, including me!

but then i'd feel sorry for the fish :crying:

you?!

(you as in, answer your own question, not you as in you;re one of the ones id want to slap with a wet fish!)


----------



## Tigerneko

Starlite said:


> ims till up !
> 
> random question, has a member ever got on your nerves so much you'd like to slap them with a wet fish??


Yes, more today than usual  dunno what's got into folk this week!!


----------



## Guest

Starlite said:


> ims till up !
> 
> random question, has a member ever got on your nerves so much you'd like to slap them with a wet fish??


Only one who is no longer with us.


----------



## dee o gee

Im back! Yep quite a few, one of which was banned a while ago!


----------



## CharleyRogan

dee o gee said:


> Im back! Yep quite a few, one of which was banned a while ago!


there are only a couple of people who annoy me on here!

I'm here to chat!!!


----------



## dee o gee

CharleyRogan said:


> there are only a couple of people who annoy me on here!
> 
> I'm here to chat!!!


Well not people as such, but sometimes just stupid things people say if that makes sense, only a very small handful of people I have wanted to slap with a fish at everything they say.


----------



## CharleyRogan

It annoys me when people ask stupid questions! Its okay if they see the error of their ways but some people just don't like the answers that they recieve.


----------



## cookie_monster

if you slap them with a wet fish, do you then make sushi?

I'm not in bed yet coz my neighbours are still at it, im not tired AND i have a book to start, on British History. I'm also looking round at prices for Private Detectives to find a long lost relative of mine and i'm also upsetting myself by looking at things i can;t afford but really want like a coffee table, or a pinball machine!


----------



## CharleyRogan

I hate not being able to afford things. Its got to the point I can't go on shopping sites cos I will buy everything!

Would you really wanna eat it after you just hit someone with it who you don't like?


----------



## cookie_monster

good point Charley. 

I can't eat sushi anyhow, i have to have kosher so no prawns for the Cookie Monster!

By the way, if you hit them with some cod are they then Battered?


----------



## dee o gee

I hate not being able to afford things. All part of being a student I think.  Might go watch the 3 episodes of neighbours I need to catch up on.


----------



## CharleyRogan

I love prawns especially in batter... prob my favourite food!


----------



## dee o gee

CharleyRogan said:


> I love prawns especially in batter... prob my favourite food!


I like them but Iv to eat them with my eyes closed, anytime Iv kept my eyes open Iv gagged.


----------



## CharleyRogan

They are lovely from the chippy with sweet and sour sauce


----------



## dee o gee

CharleyRogan said:


> They are lovely from the chippy with sweet and sour sauce


Ewww :nonod:


----------



## cookie_monster

Charley, i mean this really nicely but that sounds like a dish one would find 'oop north'!

down here we just get bog standard chippy fare. 

aside form one place that does deep fried gherkins which are flipping lovely.


----------



## dee o gee

Right Im off to bed, good night all! :thumbup:


----------



## cookie_monster

guten nacht meine freund!


----------



## k4r4

Hey i'm up miffed cause I cant get movie to play on this and Bobby p***** the rug again


----------



## cookie_monster

at least he didn't piss on the computer!

I've got Die Another Day on in the background.


----------



## k4r4

Wish he would learn to come tell me I am really stressed as it is and he aint helping BLAGHHHHHH anyhoo now thats out :lol: 

I was trying to watch things on this for something to do but it ain't having it


----------



## cookie_monster

you wont dog related aggro?

i've got a flatulent chihuahua!

Am just putting finishing touches to my latest review on my film blog. Decided to review each of my films as i watch them, plus films in the cinema etc. it's proving a mammoth task!


However i will be going to bed soon!


----------



## k4r4

cookie_monster said:


> you wont dog related aggro?
> 
> i've got a flatulent chihuahua!
> 
> Am just putting finishing touches to my latest review on my film blog. Decided to review each of my films as i watch them, plus films in the cinema etc. it's proving a mammoth task!
> 
> However i will be going to bed soon!


I work nights so used to being up nice and late so that's not a problem

Least the smell goes away after a fart unless I clean it perfectly there will be a smell of pee in my house


----------



## cookie_monster

she seems to save her farts up for when she sat as close to my face as possible. I love her to bits but sometimes I am tempted to put a cork up her bum!

(note, i was joking, i wouldn't really do that!) 

Anyhows im off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## k4r4

cookie_monster said:


> she seems to save her farts up for when she sat as close to my face as possible. I love her to bits but sometimes I am tempted to put a cork up her bum!
> 
> (note, i was joking, i wouldn't really do that!)
> 
> Anyhows im off to bed. Goodnight all.


wouldn't think you would do that to her I know how it feels to be farted on :lol:

night night xx


----------



## metame

why is this thread full of poeple saying night yesterday?

:crying:


----------



## cookie_monster

are we confused are we Metane?


----------



## metame

nope. it's just too quite on here. im trying to put off going to bed.


----------



## cookie_monster

i have to return my mates laptop Sunday so i'm writing up loads of reviews for my film blog that i can publish on the PCs at the library. 

I have Casino Royale on in the background.


----------



## metame

sounds fun.

i need to go to sleep otherwise i wont wake up in the morning but im sick of nightmares


----------



## cookie_monster

stop eating cheese?


----------



## metame

lol, wish it was cheese


----------



## cookie_monster

i had a truly bizzare dream the other night. 

I dreamed that i was on a stage with Professor Snape, Nathan Bedford Forrest, Meir Kahane and Ronnie and Reggie Kray.

I got up and gave a speech exhorting the crowd, which stretched as far as the eye could see, to go forth and kill Chavs. 

WTF was that about?


----------



## metame

lol, no idea.


----------



## cookie_monster

i think i may be megalomaniacal!


----------



## metame

haha, maybe i dont think so though


----------



## cookie_monster

i just like using big words!


----------



## metame

i'll take your word for it. i'm better at just making confusing sentences.


----------



## rob158

well its been a while since i posted here


----------



## Guest

Good evening peeps.


----------



## rob158

hello 
...


----------



## Guest

rob158 said:


> hello
> ...


I would have bumped the thread up but we all got booted off lol.


----------



## rob158

danielled said:


> I would have bumped the thread up but we all got booted off lol.


what for


----------



## metame

ok, whio dragged up the sludge!?


----------



## Guest

rob158 said:


> what for


Because pf likes to go down sometimes on it's own lol.


----------



## rob158

metame said:


> ok, whio dragged up the sludge!?


well it wasnt me Singing:


----------



## metame

rob158 said:


> well it wasnt me Singing:


no, never.

i know what sludge is like. nearly drowned in a bog before

as in an ACTUAL bog.

not a bog as in toilet.

THAT would be embarrasing...


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> no, never.
> 
> i know what sludge is like. nearly drowned in a bog before
> 
> as in an ACTUAL bog.
> 
> not a bog as in toilet.
> 
> THAT would be embarrasing...


Ewww are you ok.


----------



## metame

danielled said:


> Ewww are you ok.


was years ago


----------



## Guest

metame said:


> was years ago


Phew had me worried there were you ok.


----------



## rob158

i hope it wasnt the bog of eternal stench :scared:


----------



## metame

rob158 said:


> i hope it wasnt the bog of eternal stench :scared:


LOL! nope


----------



## Starlite

what the hell. . ? 

bogs and toilets, ive heard of potty humor but. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Starlite said:


> what the hell. . ?
> 
> bogs and toilets, ive heard of potty humor but. :lol:


Lol wasn't me.:lol:


----------



## rob158

not much happening tonight


----------



## metame

Starlite said:


> what the hell. . ?
> 
> bogs and toilets, ive heard of potty humor but. :lol:


but itl;s true


----------



## CharleyRogan

Anyone still here?


----------



## metame

me! me! me! im here!!!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Argh I'm always online when no one else is!!!


----------



## Cassies-mum

CharleyRogan said:


> Argh I'm always online when no one else is!!!


im here haha x


----------



## RockRomantic

and me


----------



## CharleyRogan

No one wanted to speak to me last night!!!


----------



## RockRomantic

charleyrogan said:


> no one wanted to speak to me last night!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

Yeah thats what I thought! Was awake till 2pm and had to get up for 6pm!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Yeah thats what I thought! Was awake till 2pm and had to get up for 6pm!


aww thats poo


----------



## Cassies-mum

i havent slept had a dodgy ass night lol, just got home!!! x


----------



## CharleyRogan

I just got home from work! Last day before a whole one day off on Sunday!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> I just got home from work! Last day before a whole one day off on Sunday!


awww  im up need to tidy house up and sort spare room out for my husbands mate moving in -_-


----------



## CharleyRogan

You don't sound like your too impressed with that!!!

I just Cassies-Mum's thread, and I'm shocked, I thought you were older!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> You don't sound like your too impressed with that!!!
> 
> I just Cassies-Mum's thread, and I'm shocked, I thought you were older!


i like him he's a nice bloke but not sure i can cope living with two men! just worried i won't have my own space think he's stopping for a while to...we shall see how it oes

i know!! im shocked!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan

RockRomantic said:


> i like him he's a nice bloke but not sure i can cope living with two men! just worried i won't have my own space think he's stopping for a while to...we shall see how it oes
> 
> i know!! im shocked!!!


Hopefully he won't be too much of a pain for you! You never know, you might like it. Can always tell him to go out when you want some time alone, you gotta make big hints though as blokes don't seem to get them


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Hopefully he won't be too much of a pain for you! You never know, you might like it. Can always tell him to go out when you want some time alone, you gotta make big hints though as blokes don't seem to get them


a hint..hmmmm

would this work you think

'oi mate p*** off for an hour' lol


----------



## CharleyRogan

You got to tell them where to go, cos you'll get questions like... where am I supposed to go?! and they come back dead on the hour!!! hahaha


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> You got to tell them where to go, cos you'll get questions like... where am I supposed to go?! and they come back dead on the hour!!! hahaha


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i'll write directions for the poor bloke


----------



## CharleyRogan

Hahaha send him somewhere completely random! or give him £20 and tell him to go to pub!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> Hahaha send him somewhere completely random! or give him £20 and tell him to go to pub!


 i love how your mind works!

£20 as if!


----------



## CharleyRogan

or just tell him upfront and he won't wanna stay! hahahahaha


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> or just tell him upfront and he won't wanna stay! hahahahaha


hahaha i feel sorry for him really he's kipping on sofas wherever he can at least at mine he'll have his own room and key


----------



## CharleyRogan

You never know, you might like it with him being there!


----------



## RockRomantic

CharleyRogan said:


> You never know, you might like it with him being there!


i like to think i'll be waited on hand and foot my hubby does cooking he does washing up


----------



## CharleyRogan

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## rob158

Hello metame :devil: MA WA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Waterlily

what a shitty day :arf:


----------

